# Skiing on the Cheap - 2015-16 Edition



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> Since there is not a *Skiing on the Cheap - 2015-16 Edition* yet, I will post it here
> 
> Get $10 off Liftopia lift ticket by completing the survey
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/liftopiaspring2015fb



$10 Liftopia Purchase for the 2015-16 season


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

While I am at it might as well put the core list up on the very first page.  Many still have this past seasons deals but those links will get updated and eventually get reposted here in any case multiple times.  However I will update this as new things pop up so people will not have to dig.



dlague said:


> Watch The Clymb for Geigerig Pack special - http://www.geigerrig.com/hydration-pack/
> 
> Ski Club Days - join a ski club in CT - http://www.skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub last years deals http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW1314.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## darent (May 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> $10 Liftopia Purchase for the 2015-16 season


I am a cell phone neophyte, while traveling can you buy a lift ticket from Liftopia and use your cell phone as proof of purchase or do you have to have access to a printer to print POP?


----------



## moresnow (May 6, 2015)

darent said:


> I am a cell phone neophyte, while traveling can you buy a lift ticket from Liftopia and use your cell phone as proof of purchase or do you have to have access to a printer to print POP?



Depends on the mountain. Many (most?) allow you to use your phone.


----------



## dlague (May 7, 2015)

darent said:


> I am a cell phone neophyte, while traveling can you buy a lift ticket from Liftopia and use your cell phone as proof of purchase or do you have to have access to a printer to print POP?



I have always used my phone.  They just need the number off the confirmation.  The survey is simple and I did it three times.  Cell, Tablet, Desktop each time a different email.


----------



## dlague (Jun 8, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> need to start a 2015/2016 thread:



Moved from Skiing on the Cheap - 2014-15 Edition thread


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2015)

That's a pretty good deal for Sugarloaf.  Sugarloaf deals are hard to come by unless they involve lodging.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 8, 2015)

Loon has the same 2 for $119 deal through 6/22.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 8, 2015)

And Sunday River has 3 packs for $169


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Tomorrow (6/11/15) is the last day to get early season pricing for Killington season pass products (excluding college pass & VT. Student pass).


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 24, 2015)

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...06b34&ch=cbade860-3681-11e3-917f-d4ae52806b34


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...06b34&ch=cbade860-3681-11e3-917f-d4ae52806b34



Ski Maine Mountain Pass

I have not seen that one before - pretty good deal if you live in ME and can hit them all (about $18 per day).  Realistically there are 12 lift tickets that are worthwhile:

Sunday River, Sugarloaf, Shawnee Peak, Saddleback, Mt Abram, Black Mountain - that would be a little over $33 per visit so that is not bad either.

However, Titcomb and Lost Valley are easy destinations just to use them but are very small - adding these two it drops to about $24 per visit.

Either way you slice it - not bad!


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 25, 2015)

Noticed Liftopia already has tix for Smuggs


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 8, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> And Sunday River has 3 packs for $169



Are these right on their website or elsewhere?  I looked quick and didn't see them on there.


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 8, 2015)

Jcb, the SR promo ended a couple of weeks ago. If you blink you miss a lot of these summer deals.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 8, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Jcb, the SR promo ended a couple of weeks ago. If you blink you miss a lot of these summer deals.



Son of a... damnit!  I hadn't been on here in a while and just got back from vacation, so I was a bit out of the loop.


----------



## frapcap (Jul 28, 2015)

Steal of a deal on Under Armor Cold Gear base layers on Woot.com today.
http://sport.woot.com/offers/under-armour-mens-coldgear-mock-1?ref=cnt_wp_0_1
Its limit 1 and they only have small and medium, but at over 1/2 off, I couldn't pass it up!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 28, 2015)

frapcap said:


> Steal of a deal on Under Armor Cold Gear base layers on Woot.com today.
> http://sport.woot.com/offers/under-armour-mens-coldgear-mock-1?ref=cnt_wp_0_1
> Its limit 1 and they only have small and medium, but at over 1/2 off, I couldn't pass it up!!



I have an Under Armour base layer similar to that which I love.  Works great as a base layer.  Too bad they don't have my size (or my wife's).


----------



## billski (Aug 6, 2015)

Ski club bulk ticket sales are already underway.  ACE circulated theirs last week.  Look quick, these are the deepest deals of the season.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 6, 2015)

billski said:


> Ski club bulk ticket sales are already underway.  ACE circulated theirs last week.  Look quick, these are the deepest deals of the season.



Any recommendations for the best deals?  I plan to join the CSC club, but don't know if they're included with this.


----------



## billski (Aug 6, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Any recommendations for the best deals?  I plan to join the CSC club, but don't know if they're included with this.


There is a swiss army knife of deals out there.  You have to mold a combination that suits your style.  There are short fuse, long fuse, blackout, group, early purchase, marketing plays, all like you see on the first page.

So, no, I can't recommend anything until you start talking about what kind of skiing you want to do - where, when, how many people, how much money you can pony up front, how locked in do you want to be, specific ski areas, states, days of week.  

You have to think through ahead of time your ski plans - flexible, inflexible, lots of dates, just a few, etc.  Once you narrow that down, we can start to build a package of deals that will work for you.  Otherwise you're gonna get "this is a great deal" or "that is a great deal", when in fact, it may not work at all for you.

For me, I cobble together summer club sales, radio promotions, ski vermont promotions, fall club sales, appreciation days, season passholder's discount privs, and affinity cards to get to a plan that is the most flexible for me, since chasing storms at good mountains is what I love to do.


----------



## catsup948 (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a lot of midweek availablity with my new job.  Is CSC a good option for me?


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh please billski can you help me out. I haven't a clue what to do....

Actually I'm pretty much set & have been since spring. I'll pick up a thing or two more here & there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 7, 2015)

The search function on this message board is the worst I've ever seen.  Roughly when do I need to be on the lookout for the Fox 44?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 7, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> The search function on this message board is the worst I've ever seen.  Roughly when do I need to be on the lookout for the Fox 44?



 My word, have you not heard of google?   plug in Fox 44 site:http://forums.alpinezone.com

fourth listing down


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 7, 2015)

The cards are sold through "My Champlain Valley" http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/ When I Googled "Fox 44 Ski Card" I came up with a post I made on NYS Ski Blog on 10/23/13. I went out West instead of buying one last year. They did sell out quicker than previous years last year IIRC. So hop on it quick when it comes up. You can subscribe to the site, so they probably notify you when new deals come up.


----------



## dlague (Aug 7, 2015)

I captured the image from last years thread. October 27th. We are getting a little too anxious - still have time.  While I am at it October 1st for the VT Ski 3/5 Passes.  The Killington 2 fers should be popping up soon!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 7, 2015)

dlague said:


> I captured the image from last years thread. October 27th. We are getting a little too anxious - still have time.  While I am at it October 1st for the VT Ski 3/5 Passes.  The Killington 2 fers should be popping up soon!



Perfect; thanks.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 7, 2015)

Backcountry.com and SierraTradingPost.com have been added to Jet.com's retailer cash back program at 6% and 4% respectively, and Jet.com is currently offering a free trial membership.

TRANSLATION: If you happen to be putting say a $300 order through Backcountry, join Jet.com first and save another $18 on your order.


----------



## frapcap (Aug 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> i captured the image from last years thread. October 27th. We are getting a little too anxious - still have time.  While i am at it october 1st for the vt ski 3/5 passes.  The killington 2 fers should be popping up soon!



noted!


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 10, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Backcountry.com and SierraTradingPost.com have been added to Jet.com's retailer cash back program at 6% and 4% respectively, and Jet.com is currently offering a free trial membership.
> 
> TRANSLATION: If you happen to be putting say a $300 order through Backcountry, join Jet.com first and save another $18 on your order.



Currently activejunky.com is 10/7% and there is no fees for joining http://www.activejunky.com/invite/54835 and I can get freebees if you join and spend!!


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 11, 2015)

Not sure if it's worth a mention but I just noticed this one today...Stowe has joined the Mountain Collective. www.mountaincollective.com

In theory, it seems like a good deal when you calculate individual mountain prices (sub $20 a day), but that is only if you are able to make it to all the mountains and utilise all 22 days (one of the mountains is in AUSTRALIA). Considering that the resorts are considerably spread out, it seems more of a deal akin to the ski-bum inclined.

Being an east coast thread, its definitely not worth looking into if you can only go to Stowe!


----------



## dlague (Aug 11, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> Ok - it is a good deal then to buy the Collective Pass and take advantage of the 50% off deal at Stowe.



If you go less more than 27 times  buy the pass.  But, if you go 12 it averages to about $78 per day.  And the average goes down from there up to 27 times where the pass becomes a better deal.  Either way neither is good for me.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Aug 12, 2015)

Season pass in most cases will get you on the slopes more.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 14, 2015)

http://www.stratton.com/plan-your-t...1&elqTrackId=3c8b512e20f14aef8ff63236b4a3e4f0


----------



## dlague (Aug 14, 2015)

Not a bad deal if you like Stratton.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 14, 2015)

dlague said:


> Not a bad deal if you like Stratton.


Not a bad deal if you like Magic, Bromley, Mt Snow or Okemo either.:smile:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Not a bad deal if you like Magic, Bromley, Mt Snow or Okemo either.:smile:



Where it say it good at all those hills?


----------



## spiderpig (Aug 18, 2015)

Killington 2 for 1 early season voucher today only: http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-social-1516/


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 18, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> Killington 2 for 1 early season voucher today only: http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-social-1516/



I signed up.  No commitment to use it or anything like that.  Perfect!  Good lookin' out!


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> Killington 2 for 1 early season voucher today only: http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-social-1516/



Got mine and my wife got hers!


----------



## spiderpig (Aug 18, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I signed up.  No commitment to use it or anything like that.  Perfect!  Good lookin' out!



I recall seeing a lot of posts about this last year about people heading up to use theirs and was sad I missed it. Caught it on Twitter today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> Killington 2 for 1 early season voucher today only: http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-social-1516/



Was it on Twitter that it said "today only".  In previous years these vouchers were available for weeks.


----------



## spiderpig (Aug 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Was it on Twitter that it said "today only".  In previous years these vouchers were available for weeks.



Yes, "valid until midnight." So there may be another opportunity in the future?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe they're reeling back the number of vouchers this year.  Past years the market has been flooded.   When going solo I've had difficulty finding someone to partner up with at the ticket window as almost everyone without a season pass had a voucher.


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2015)

dlague said:


> Since there is not a *Skiing on the Cheap - 2015-16 Edition* yet, I will post it here
> 
> Get $10 off Liftopia lift ticket by completing the survey
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/liftopiaspring2015fb





dlague said:


> $10 Liftopia Purchase for the 2015-16 season



Interesting - in past years they never shut this down but this year they set a cap, now closed.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 19, 2015)

I got my Killington voucher at 7:00 AM today.  


.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 19, 2015)

+1 (3 to be exact)


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 19, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I got my Killington voucher at 7:00 AM today.
> 
> 
> .



filled out the form @ 9 AM , got no email confirmation


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 19, 2015)

I might have spoke too soon as well.  I haven't gotten an email confirmation either.


----------



## Tin (Aug 19, 2015)

I have "a few" extras. Do they check names? I doubt I will get there more than 3 times by the time the promo is over.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 19, 2015)

Tin said:


> I have "a few" extras.* Do they check names? *I doubt I will get there more than 3 times by the time the promo is over.



You could send it to someone in Word, etc... and they can change the name with photo editing.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2015)

Tin said:


> I have "a few" extras. Do they check names? I doubt I will get there more than 3 times by the time the promo is over.


They do not check the names


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 19, 2015)

if not already posted, from Killington:



> FRIDAYS ARE FOR THE 50+ CROWD, $52 LIFT TICKET
> For those who see age as an opportunity, we're right there with you and offering a $19 savings. Just show proof of age at any ticket window to get your $52 1-day lift ticket, because we know the passion for skiing and riding sticks with you for a lifetime and we want to reward you every step of the way.  Offer not valid peak dates*.
> 
> *Peak Days: 11/27/14-11/30/14; 12/24/14-1/4/15; 1/17/15-1/19/15; 2/14/15-2/20/15.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 19, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I got my Killington voucher at 7:00 AM today.
> 
> 
> .





prsboogie said:


> +1 (3 to be exact)





gmcunni said:


> filled out the form @ 9 AM , got no email confirmation





VTKilarney said:


> I might have spoke too soon as well.  I haven't gotten an email confirmation either.


I didn't get an immediate email notification when I signed up yesterday. In the past it came right away. I did receive the 2 for 1 coupon in my email at about 6:30 this morning though. I don't know why I sign up for these since in all the years they've offered them I've yet to use one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 19, 2015)

Mail them to those that can use them.  That's what I do with my extras.  43 cents of good will comes back around. 

I've got a couple I may use, but if Wildcat starts this year off like last I probably won't use them as I have a pass there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 19, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Mail them to those that can use them.  That's what I do with my extras.  43 cents of good will comes back around.


I usually wind up giving mine to someone in my ski club while I'm up there.

save the 43 cents...;-)


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 19, 2015)

My wife and I both signed up yesterday and got confirmation emails this morning.

It appears the link is still working and page is still working.  Maybe this wasn't a 1-day only thing?


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 19, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> My wife and I both signed up yesterday and got confirmation emails this morning.
> 
> It appears the link is still working and page is still working.  Maybe this wasn't a 1-day only thing?



It's definitely a 1-day-only thing, in past years I have tried signing up for additional vouchers after the fact with an old link but got back something to the effect that says this promotion is no longer valid.

I also received both my confirmation emails (wife and me) this morning at 6.30 am after signing up yesterday morning! I even sent Killington a frantic tweet last night when I had not receive the voucher yet!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 19, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> *Mail them to those that can use them.   43 cents of good will comes back around. *





steamboat1 said:


> *
> save the 43 cents.*.



Given the US Post Office is near bankrupt and the government seems to  raise the price every other day, I realize it's hard to keep track at this point -  but a postage stamp now costs 49¢.


----------



## dlague (Aug 19, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> Killington 2 for 1 early season voucher today only: http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-social-1516/



Still appears to be working.


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> Still appears to be working.



Just tried for another 2, we'll see what happens tomorrow morning if anything!

EDIT: So it worked the next day!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2015)

NY gold pass on sale today for 1200 I think it good deal considering any one can use it once day any day at 95 % of NY place I tend to visit any what. Don't have link price goes way up ndxe tine it on sale act fast


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 20, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> filled out the form @ 9 AM , got no email confirmation



got my confirmation voucher in email this morning


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 20, 2015)

I got my voucher as well.  


.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, technically it says 1 voucher per email.  I tried a different email address (work) so I'll let you guys know if I get a voucher.  I just filled the form out now.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Well, technically it says 1 voucher per email.  I tried a different email address (work) so I'll let you guys know if I get a voucher.  I just filled the form out now.


I used four emails and got four vouchers


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 20, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I used four emails and got four vouchers



Oh cool!  I also wanted to test if it would work to see if this was a one-day only thing or still available.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 21, 2015)

An update on the Killington 2-for-1:

I received my 2-for-1 voucher to my WORK email this morning after signing up yesterday around noon (EST).  However, I did not get a 2-for-1 voucher sent to my personal email (gmail) address, which I used to sign up at the same time.  I think I'll try again today with that same personal email to see if it this deal is still working.

*EDIT *- so I tried to re-enter the same personal gmail account and it said I had already used that email account, but I have not gotten the voucher at that email address yet.  I just entered another personal gmail account and it seemed to take it, there was no error message or message that said the promotion was over.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 21, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I used four emails and got four vouchers



I did this as well, but one for each member of the family (different names). Has anyone used multiple emails AND the same name?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catsup948 (Aug 21, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> NY gold pass on sale today for 1200 I think it good deal considering any one can use it once day any day at 95 % of NY place I tend to visit any what. Don't have link price goes way up ndxe tine it on sale act fast



https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/iskiny-gold-pass

This is a good deal if you had the ability to ski everywhere in New York.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 21, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I did this as well, but one for each member of the family (different names). Has anyone used multiple emails AND the same name?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes, I used the same name for the four (4) email addresses I entered.

1 - (hotmail) - used this 1st and got the voucher the next day (AM).
2 - (gmail) - used this at same time as work email and haven't gotten a voucher yet.
3 - (work email) used this at same time as gmail account and DID receive voucher next day (AM).
4 - (2nd gmail) _TODAY _- same name, different email.  Filled it out today, so no update yet.

2/3 so far though using the same info and different email address.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 21, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/iskiny-gold-pass
> 
> This is a good deal if you had the ability to ski everywhere in New York.



the pic on that page is really nice


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 21, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I did this as well, but one for each member of the family (different names). *Has anyone used multiple emails AND the same name?*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I did and got a second one!


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 21, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> the pic on that page is really nice



Anyone know which resort this is?


----------



## dlague (Aug 22, 2015)

Skier4life said:


> I did and got a second one!





Jcb890 said:


> Yes, I used the same name for the four (4) email addresses I entered.
> 
> 1 - (hotmail) - used this 1st and got the voucher the next day (AM).
> 2 - (gmail) - used this at same time as work email and haven't gotten a voucher yet.
> ...



I was 3 for three after a second attempt on one.  Wife picked up a couple.


----------



## nycskier (Aug 23, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/iskiny-gold-pass
> 
> This is a good deal if you had the ability to ski everywhere in New York.



This is actually a pretty amazing deal. For $1250 you get a fully transferable pass (that you can give to your friends or relatives when you are not using it) that is good for unlimited skiing with no blackout dates at all these resorts in NY:
   [h=2]Adirondacks Region[/h]   

Big Tupper Ski Area
Gore Mountain
Maple Ski Ridge
McCauley Mountain
Mt. Van Hoevenberg XC
Oak Mountain
Royal Mountain
Ski Hickory
Snow Ridge Ski Area
Titus Mountain
West Mountain
Whiteface Mountain
Willard Mountain
    [h=2]Catskills Region[/h]   

Belleayre Mountain
Catamount Ski Area
Hunter Mountain
Plattekill Mountain
Sawkill Family Ski Center
Windham Mountain
    [h=2]Central NY Region[/h]   

Brantling Ski Slopes
Camillus Ski Club
Dry Hill Ski Area
Four Seasons
Greek Peak Mountain Resort
Labrador Mountain
Song Mountain
Toggenburg Mountain
Val Bialas Ski Center
Woods Valley Ski Area
    [h=2]Hudson Valley Region[/h]   

Mount Peter
Rocking Horse Ranch
Thunder Ridge Ski Area
Tuxedo Ridge
    [h=2]Western NY Region[/h]   

Bristol Mountain
Holiday Valley Resort
HoliMont Ski Area
Hunt Hollow Ski Club
Peek'n Peak Resort & Spa
Powder Mills Park
Swain Resort


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> An update on the Killington 2-for-1:
> 
> I received my 2-for-1 voucher to my WORK email this morning after signing up yesterday around noon (EST).  However, I did not get a 2-for-1 voucher sent to my personal email (gmail) address, which I used to sign up at the same time.  I think I'll try again today with that same personal email to see if it this deal is still working.
> 
> *EDIT *- so I tried to re-enter the same personal gmail account and it said I had already used that email account, but I have not gotten the voucher at that email address yet.  I just entered another personal gmail account and it seemed to take it, there was no error message or message that said the promotion was over.



It is still working today. Got 6 of them with different email addresses.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 25, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> It is still working today. Got 6 of them with different email addresses.



Odd.  I haven't received any of the ones I did the other day using different email addresses.  Oh well, we have 3 between myself and my wife, I don't think we'll use more than those 3 anyways.

Also, does anyone know what their lift ticket prices will be?  How much will each ticket cost using this promotion?


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Also, does anyone know what their lift ticket prices will be?  How much will each ticket cost using this promotion?


It varies depending on the amount of terrain/lifts they have open.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

There's currently one $200 Sugarbush gift card for sale on Raise for $160.

This is an absolute no-brainer if you ski/eat at Sugarbush - it's $40 in "free money".


https://www.raise.com/buy-sugarbush-gift-cards


----------



## spiderpig (Aug 25, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> It is still working today. Got 6 of them with different email addresses.



Was this a test, that they said it would only work for one day?


----------



## mbedle (Aug 26, 2015)

Just got an email from Whaleback. Pretty good deal with Killington at 50% off during the week. Perfect joint venture with a feeder hill and a resort. Hats off to them with that approach. 

Dear Whale Riders -

Passapalooza? Coming your way on September 1, Passapalooza is all about ... giving you fantastic passholder benefits and having fun! 

It kicks off with the Early Bird Pass Sale on September 1. The September 20 Dash-for-a-Pass & BBQ spices it up. 

Then comes some real palooza with great giveaways on 3 separate days, including 3 sets of Nordica skis as grand prizes, so buy early and be eligible for all sorts of prizes.

The closing act is the passholder benefits:  
50% off tickets at Killington Resort, Sunday thru Friday their  entire season. Yep, that could mean skiing & riding November to June. And you get 25% off on Saturdays and peak days too.
50% off weekday tickets and $10 off weekends at Mount Sunapee, early and late season.
The season long Tune Up Pass at Golf & Ski Warehouse, and up to 20% off on select equipment. 
Passholder Days at Whaleback that include 3 free clinics to kick you up a level!
All the details will be posted come September 1 so stay tuned.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 26, 2015)

^50% off weekdays AND Sundays at Killington...?  That's a great deal.

Nice job, Whaleback!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2015)

$35 non-holiday midweek tickets on sale for Attitash and Wildcat.  Sale lasts the month of September.

http://www.skiwildcat.com/wild-deals.html


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> $35 non-holiday midweek tickets on sale for Attitash and Wildcat.  Sale lasts the month of September.
> 
> http://www.skiwildcat.com/wild-deals.html



Aargh, ya beat me to it!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Sep 2, 2015)

Max pass with a  qualifying resort is a great deal. Gives you 5 days at over 20 resorts


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 3, 2015)

Waterville - really just Liftopia


----------



## billski (Sep 3, 2015)

*Max Pass*



SnowDogWax said:


> Max pass with a  qualifying resort is a great deal. Gives you 5 days at over 20 resorts



This is a Billski certified deal.  A friggin great pass with no blackouts.

5 days at each area for $700.  

No blackouts - that's a killer
Use days anytime you want.
Includes Kmart, Loon, Pico, Stratton, Sugarloaf, Sunday river, tremblant, 
Advance purchase only, non transferable.


I'm paying, on the average, about 50$ per resort, and most have blackout dates.  For me, that would be 14 days breakeven.
https://www.themaxpass.com/faqs
Complete list


Blue Mountain, Ontario 
Mont Tremblant, Quebec 
Stratton, VT 
Steamboat, CO 
Snowshoe, WV 
Winter Park, CO 
Loon Mountain, NH 
Sugarloaf, ME 
Sunday River, ME 
Boyne Highlands, MI 
Boyne Mountain, MI 
Big Sky, MT 
Brighton, UT 
Crystal Mountain, WA 
Cypress Mountain, B.C. 
Summit at Snoqualmie, WA 
Killington, VT 
Pico Mountain, VT 
Copper Mountain, CO 
Mt. Bachelor, OR 
Boreal Mountain, CA 
Las Vegas Ski and Snowboard, NV


----------



## SnowDogWax (Sep 3, 2015)

billski said:


> This is a Billski certified deal.  A friggin great pass with no blackouts.
> 
> 5 days at each area for $700.
> 
> ...



Yes a great deal... With a season pass at any of the listed resorts a Max Pass is I think $249


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Yes a great deal... With a season pass at any of the listed resorts a Max Pass is I think $249



And that is the better deal.  I think the Max Pass is great but It would end up costing lodging to ski Sugar Loaf and Tremblant and a couple trips each to get the five days in.   However if you generally stay somplece for the weekend - no biggie!  Sunday River and Stratton  for 5 days each is doable as day trips but also could require some over nights.  Loon, Pico and Killington are all easy day trips.  Had I known that my son was going to be stationed in CO I might have done that this season, I could use some of those too!

I almost talked myself into it!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Sep 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> And that is the better deal.  I think the Max Pass is great but It would end up costing lodging to ski Sugar Loaf and Tremblant and a couple trips each to get the five days in.   However if you generally stay somplece for the weekend - no biggie!  Sunday River and Stratton  for 5 days each is doable as day trips but also could require some over nights.  Loon, Pico and Killington are all easy day trips.  Had I known that my son was going to be stationed in CO I might have done that this season, I could use some of those too!
> 
> I almost talked myself into it!



Next season will be spending a couple months in CO, Copper Season Pass with 5 at Steamboat Max Pass. + Max pass will hit Vermont, NH, WV, Lodging does take a be chunk of$$$$


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 3, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Yes a great deal... With a season pass at any of the listed resorts a Max Pass is I think $249



Nitpicking a bit but the add-on pass is not eligible for every mtn season pass on here. I see Pico and their $439 pass is not eligible to do the add-on. I'm sure they looked at this and made sure they cleaned up any loopholes.

sort of a no brainer for any Eastern pass holder of these resorts who wants to take a week out West though.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Sep 3, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Nitpicking a bit but the add-on pass is not eligible for every mtn season pass on here. I see Pico and their $439 pass is not eligible to do the add-on. I'm sure they looked at this and made sure they cleaned up any loopholes.
> 
> sort of a no brainer for any Eastern pass holder of these resorts who wants to take a week out West though.



Yes... Even at Copper you have to pay for the Secret Pass + Season pass to be eligible for Max Pass.


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2015)

Killington

Free Express Cards for Military

Active Duty, Retired and Honorably Discharged members of the U.S. Military are eligible for a FREE Express Card, *plus free skiing on Veteran's Day*.

Just present your valid U.S. Military, U.S. Retired Military I.D., a copy of your DD214 form (photo ID required) or discharge certificate (photo ID required) at the Snowshed Sales Center or K-1 Guest Services to pick up your card.


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2015)

OK!  These are not necessarily good deals IMO but someone might find the pricing worth it.  

2015-16 SKI NH LIFT TICKET DEALS

http://skinh.com/tickets-and-deals/anytime-anywhere-lift-ticket-packages.aspx


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2015)

Do not forget those Passports those of you who have 3rd, 4th or 5th graders

NH 4th and 5th Grade Passports
http://skinh.com/tickets-and-deals//SnowsportsPassport.aspx

VT 5th Grade Passport
http://skivermont.com/fifth-grade-passport

NY 3rd and 4th Graders - ISKINY Free for Kids
https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/free-kids-program

ME 5th 6th and 7th grade WinterKids Passport (If you live in ME)
https://secure.winterkids.org/orders/passport/


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2015)

Not knock your sox off, but some of the pricing is pretty good for weekends and holidays for places like Cannon and Loon where discounts those days are tough to come by.   I like this new format of individual tickets vs what they used to offer where you had to buy packages of tickets to groups of four mountains.  There was always a mountain or two in those groups I wasn't interested in.

That said, except for there being no blackouts these deals do stink in comparison to SkiVT deals. 

 I've always found it bizarre how much better the discounts tend to be in VT despite those areas typically being much more popular.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Sep 4, 2015)

When your close to that mountain... 
nothing beats a season pass. 
240+ total days last three years... never would happen paying a daily rate.


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> When your close to that mountain...
> nothing beats a season pass.
> 240+ total days last three years... never would happen paying a daily rate.



Yup -better yet, my Cannon Season Pass is $289 no black outs!  However, I would never make it to 240 day in three years to begin with.  It also depends on which mountain it is - averaging 80 days per season and at one resort, not for me!  That is like living in a single state and never seeing the rest of the country.

I like diversity in mountains!  even with a season pass last year we skied at 21 different ski areas.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Sep 4, 2015)

Agreed... 
2012 100 at one resort. 7Springs
2013 82 at 3 resorts. 7Springs, JayPeak, Burke
2014 Last year 62 days 4 resorts 7Springs, Keystone. Breckenridge, Copper, 
This season 2015 hope to hit 7 maybe 8 resorts. Days ???


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Agreed...
> 2012 100 at one resort. 7Springs
> 2013 82 at 3 resorts. 7Springs, JayPeak, Burke
> 2014 Last year 62 days 4 resorts 7Springs, Keystone. Breckenridge, Copper,
> This season 2015 hope to hit 7 maybe 8 resorts. Days ???



I get it from where you are not a whole lot of options from Pittsburgh.  Being from Central NH it is a whole different story - heck Jay Peak and Burke are day trips technically.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Not knock your sox off, but some of the pricing is pretty good for weekends and holidays for places like Cannon and Loon where discounts those days are tough to come by.   I like this new format of individual tickets vs what they used to offer where you had to buy packages of tickets to groups of four mountains.  There was always a mountain or two in those groups I wasn't interested in.
> 
> That said, except for there being no blackouts these deals do stink in comparison to SkiVT deals.
> 
> I've always found it bizarre how much better the discounts tend to be in VT despite those areas typically being much more popular.



Yeah, SkiNH does not play nice with others. At least NH and ME do not have pervasive blackout dates like VT.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2015)

Ragged Mountain Resort is killing it for next season. If you are looking for great lift ticket prices for Ragged go to Liftopia and check it out- early season, mid season etc. BTW they have the best deals all season long out of all the resorts on Liftopia at this time.

http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/product/75/NH/Ragged-Mountain-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm#12-2015

Example:


----------



## catsup948 (Sep 4, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ragged Mountain Resort is killing it for next season. If you are looking for great lift ticket prices for Ragged go to Liftopia and check it out- early season, mid season etc. BTW they have the best deals all season long out of all the resorts on Liftopia at this time.
> 
> http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/product/75/NH/Ragged-Mountain-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm#12-2015
> 
> ...



$28 and $26 on most Tuesday's is pretty darn good!


----------



## dlague (Sep 5, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> $28 and $26 on most Tuesday's is pretty darn good!



Sure is!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 9, 2015)

*Maybe already posted but I didn't see it.
2015-2016 SKI CLUB & COUNCIL APPRECIATION DAYS!*
*WHEN: December 4-6, 2015; January 6-8, 2016 February 5-7, 2016; March 18-20, 2016 & April 8-10, 2016*
*WHO: Ski Club and Council Members**
*WHAT: Ski/Ride for the best discount price available and receive discounts on area lodging!*
*WHERE: Stowe, Vermont. Bring your Club or Council Membership Card* to the Spruce Camp Baselodge.*

*Adult  tickets (13+)**Child tickets (6-12)**1-day=$45**1-day=$33**2-day=$90**2-day=$66**3-day=$135**3-day=$99*


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 10, 2015)

I believe k tickets are now on sale








http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 13, 2015)

The Warren Miller schedule is out, and if you happen to live near an REI the presale starts tomorrow (14th - 20th) for $4 off per ticket.


----------



## Skier4life (Sep 14, 2015)

The price keeps going up on this one annually (for obvious reasons) but this is still a pretty good deal if you plan on skiing the beast relatively often during this and next season.
I did it last season and my wife did it the year before...I will be enjoying my 50% off tickets on my brand spanking new board this season - I might even take an advanced lesson for half price:

*DISCOVERY 4-DAY LEARN TO PROGRAMS, $349*

*FEATURING FREE ELAN SKIS OR A FREE BURTON SNOWBOARD*

This unique 4-day program offers first-timers ages 18+ everything they need to get comfortable on snow while exploring our dedicated learning terrain and expanding their skills.
Plus, discover more potential when we hand you brand new gear on your fourth day that is yours to keep - FREE!

*PROGRAM INCLUDES:*



Four 2-hour lessons, four days of rental equipment and a 4-day lift ticket (days one and two are limited to learning area only; days three and four are full mountain access).
Lessons do not need to be consecutive but need to be completed by the end of the 2015-16 season

On your fourth day of lessons, we'll be handing over a brand new pair of Elan skis/bindings* or free Burton snowboard/bindings* - FREE!
Your instructor will give you some pointers on how to make the most of your new gear that day and beyond.

50% off lift tickets and lessons for the remainder of the 2015-16 and 2016-17 winter seasons.


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2015)

Skier4life said:


> The price keeps going up on this one annually (for obvious reasons) but this is still a pretty good deal if you plan on skiing the beast relatively often during this and next season.
> I did it last season and my wife did it the year before...I will be enjoying my 50% off tickets on my brand spanking new board this season - I might even take an advanced lesson for half price:
> 
> *DISCOVERY 4-DAY LEARN TO PROGRAMS, $349*
> ...



I presume this is the program at Killington?

*Pats Peak has a similar deal*

Want to learn to ski and get free gear and a season pass to boot?  Check this program at Pats Peak Ski Area​!

 Passport Program PLUS - $349


    Valid for (4) Skier Starter Special Packages for $349!
    On the 4th day of the program, receive:

           FREE PATS PEAK UNLIMITED SEASON PASS
           FREE ELAN SKIS WITH BINDINGS*
           SKI SHOP DISCOUNTS


    Plus, receive 50%-Off additional Group Lessons.
    Purchasers must be 18+ years old.
    Limited to two participants per household.


*A free pair of Elan skis with bindings is limited to the first 150 participants, Ages 18+ that purchase this Pre-Paid Passport Program Plus. Ski sizes range from 146-160cm and will accommodate appropriate skier type abilities for participants in this beginner program. There are limited amounts of equipment per size. Sizes will be distributed based on a first-come, first-served basis upon completion of the program.


----------



## timmyc (Sep 14, 2015)

...


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 14, 2015)

Warren Miller presale tix for Bushnell Hartford 11/6.  Presale code is PRESALE2015  but be aware a $$3 fee, but still better than nothing.


----------



## timmyc (Sep 14, 2015)

...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 14, 2015)

The code for all the shows is: presale2015

Of course, the place I'm going to see it the ticket sales start the day after the presale ends = cheap bastidz


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 14, 2015)

REI has them for the same discount without fees.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 15, 2015)

*Two Mountains, One Really Great Price. Pre-purchase 2015/16 midweek, one day lift tickets to Attitash Mountain Resort & Wildcat Mountain for $35 during the month of September only. Great savings for yourself or makes a perfect gift!*
Pre-purchase online or over the phone by calling 1-888-754-9453 and in person at Wildcat or Attitash during regular business hours. Lift tickets will be valid for use at Attitash and Wildcat any midweek (Monday-Friday), non-holiday day during the 2015/16 winter season. Tickets not valid for use Saturdays, Sundays or during holiday periods including December 28, 2015-January 1, 2016 and February 15-19 2016. Tickets will be available for pick up at Guest Services any time after October 15. For those that wish to have tickets mailed to them, for an additional shipping fee, certified mail orders will be sent out on October 30. All tickets are non-refundable and valid for use during the 2015/16 winter season only.


----------



## timmyc (Sep 15, 2015)

...


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 15, 2015)

I skied Wildcat early season 2014 on Dec. 13 (Saturday), and lift tickets were $59.  I don't recall how much they were midweek, but the $35 deal is probably the lowest you will see for the season.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 15, 2015)

timmyc said:


> Question - we're looking to ski Wildcat at least two or three times in November (if open, of course). I assume Wildcat will have early season rates (Bretton is sweet at $29 until mid-December). Would it make sense to buy $35 tix now with the intention of using them early season, or maybe just wait until November and buy tix then at the early season rates?



Where did you see Bretton Woods for $29?


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> *Two Mountains, One Really Great Price. Pre-purchase 2015/16 midweek, one day lift tickets to Attitash Mountain Resort & Wildcat Mountain for $35 during the month of September only. Great savings for yourself or makes a perfect gift!*
> Pre-purchase online or over the phone by calling 1-888-754-9453 and in person at Wildcat or Attitash during regular business hours. Lift tickets will be valid for use at Attitash and Wildcat any midweek (Monday-Friday), non-holiday day during the 2015/16 winter season. Tickets not valid for use Saturdays, Sundays or during holiday periods including December 28, 2015-January 1, 2016 and February 15-19 2016. Tickets will be available for pick up at Guest Services any time after October 15. For those that wish to have tickets mailed to them, for an additional shipping fee, certified mail orders will be sent out on October 30. All tickets are non-refundable and valid for use during the 2015/16 winter season only.



At the ski show Wildcat generally brings this deal and another packaged deal.  Tough part is the weekday issue.  Son is in school and wife and I are at work.  Generally like to save time off for prime time.


----------



## timmyc (Sep 15, 2015)

...


----------



## fahz (Sep 15, 2015)

timmyc is this also on early season weekends or just weekdays?  Keep us in the loop on that, I'm interested in a NH early season trip.



timmyc said:


> Thanks. I haven't seen anything yet from BW - but they've had $29 early and late season tix for at least the past two years -- I'm assuming (hoping) that will continue this year....


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2015)

fahz said:


> timmyc is this also on early season weekends or just weekdays?  Keep us in the loop on that, I'm interested in a NH early season trip.



I think last year they had some 19 early season tix.


----------



## timmyc (Sep 15, 2015)

...


----------



## timmyc (Sep 15, 2015)

...


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 15, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I think last year they had some 19 early season tix.



I bought a couple early season passes last year at $19, great excuse to get up there and activate my kids free season passes. Three for $19 is a bargone anywhere!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Three for $19 is a bargone anywhere!!!


What's a bargone?


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 16, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> What's a bargone?



I used to tend bar, the owner moved away, the place has been for sale ever since, so bargone.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 16, 2015)

It's a bargain (hey that a great bargone) never mind


----------



## Skier4life (Sep 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> I presume this is the program at Killington?
> 
> *Pats Peak has a similar deal*
> 
> ...




Yup Killington and its extremely similar except the beast is not handing out a season pass! they also offer the snowboard equivalent.


----------



## Skier4life (Sep 16, 2015)

Skier4life said:


> Yup Killington and its extremely similar except the beast is not handing out a season pass! they also offer the snowboard equivalent.



I'd be interested to know if the Elan skis given out at PP have PP branded on them. My wife's Elan skis from Killington a couple of seasons ago has Killington branded on them. They didn't do that with my Burton board last season, they just gave me stickers to put on if I wanted!


----------



## frapcap (Sep 22, 2015)

3 and 5 day Ski VT passes go on sale Oct 1!


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 22, 2015)

Max pass

https://www.themaxpass.com/?utm_source=supply&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=Fall15


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 22, 2015)

frapcap said:


> 3 and 5 day Ski VT passes go on sale Oct 1!



Is this done via website now or is it still an old fashioned mail in thing?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 22, 2015)

frapcap said:


> 3 and 5 day Ski VT passes go on sale Oct 1!


Did you receive the postcard in the mail yet?

I have not.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 22, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is this done via website now or is it still an old fashioned mail in thing?


It's been online for a couple of years now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2015)

Email arrived yesterday from SkiVT


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> It's been online for a couple of years now.





deadheadskier said:


> Email arrived yesterday from SkiVT



I thought so.  And I seem to miss it because they dont send me the email even though I've tried to get on the list several times.

I'll contact them again, maybe the 3rd time will be the charm.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 22, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I thought so.  And I seem to miss it because they dont send me the email even though I've tried to get on the list several times.
> 
> I'll contact them again, maybe the 3rd time will be the charm.



Welcome to the club. I've bought the passes two years in a row and no email for me. The link is very difficult to find. Anyone willing to share?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 22, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Welcome to the club. I've bought the passes two years in a row and no email for me. The link is very difficult to find. Anyone willing to share?



I emailed them and found out what's happening. I'll PM you the deets.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 22, 2015)

+1 please


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2015)

email arrived today.

They also informed me that postcards will be mailed out this week.


----------



## Tin (Sep 23, 2015)

The price of bus trips out of southern New England really skyrocketed. New England Action Sports just posted the 15/16 bus list. Almost every trip is $15-$25 more than last year. Between gas being just about $2 and all the deals/bogos around there seems to be little point in taking bus trips to save money.


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2015)

MRG Mad Card.  159 until Dec. 15th.
http://www.madriverglen.com/skiing/season-passes


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2015)

Tin said:


> there seems to be little point in taking bus trips to save money.


  Agree.  Do it for other reasons - no driving after drinking, Sleeping on the bus, wear and tear on the vehicle-mobile.


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2015)

Lots of offers for pre-Christmas skiing will start showing up in October.  BOGOs, etc.


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2015)

*Sugarbush advance sale strategy*

For the record, here's the strategy sugarbush employs to set their advance ticket rates (presumably using Liftopia)

[h=4]Stay tuned,  eTickets will be available for purchase beginning October 1, 2015.[/h]Get  date specific Sugarbush tickets at the lowest rates when you buy early.  eTickets available for one to seven days for youth, adult and senior.  Limited quantities available at each rate. Hurry, prices increase the  longer you wait.

_eTicket  discounts are not available by phone, or by walk-up purchases at the  ticket window. No other discounts can be combined with eTicket. To  receive the eTicket discount, you must purchase online at least two days  before arrival._


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 23, 2015)

billski said:


> For the record, here's the strategy sugarbush employs to set their advance ticket rates *(presumably using Liftopia)*



  I don't understand why large resorts don't just cut Liftopia out of the picture and sell advance dates on their own website.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2015)

I would think liftopia would have greater marketing reach than an individual resort.  You know, kind of like how hotwire, trivago, etc does in the hotel industry.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 23, 2015)

billski said:


> For the record, here's the strategy sugarbush employs to set their advance ticket rates (presumably using Liftopia)
> 
> *Stay tuned,  eTickets will be available for purchase beginning October 1, 2015.*
> 
> ...



Quad packs also on sale during October.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 23, 2015)

billski said:


> Agree.  Do it for other reasons - no driving after drinking, Sleeping on the bus, wear and tear on the vehicle-mobile.





Tin said:


> Between gas being just about $2 and all the deals/bogos around there seems to be little point in taking bus trips to save money.



The increase hasn't deterred me from looking, billski has pointed out all the really positive parts of the bus!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> *I would think liftopia would have greater marketing reach than an individual resort.  *You know, kind of like how hotwire, trivago, etc does in the hotel industry.



Definitely; but that's why I restricted it to "large resorts".  I doubt a Stowe, for example, needs them at all.  I guess they figure an extra distribution channel couldn't hurt, and the more I think of it, I guess it doesn't.  But I'd speculate whatever they'd pick up is extremely incremental at best.  Whereas I can see how Liftopia would be a great thing for a small mountain with limited resources.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 25, 2015)

Freedom Pass has added King Pine to their mix       $50 add on to any mtn season pass in the collective

https://www.facebook.com/freedomskipass


----------



## Vortex (Sep 25, 2015)

Just bought two Wildcat mid week non holiday $35 tickets. Deal ends Sept 30,  Can be done on  line or  over the phone.  Could not link it.


----------



## Jully (Sep 25, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Just bought two Wildcat mid week non holiday $35 tickets. Deal ends Sept 30,  Can be done on  line or  over the phone.  Could not link it.



Do you need to drive to the mountain to pick up the tickets before ski season starts? Or can I pick up the tickets in March when I go midweek and use them? I know you can get it mailed to you for an extra $20 but that defeats the purpose of the $35 ticket.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 25, 2015)

Jully said:


> Do you need to drive to the mountain to pick up the tickets before ski season starts? Or can I pick up the tickets in March when I go midweek and use them? I know you can get it mailed to you for an extra $20 but that defeats the purpose of the $35 ticket.



Pick up at the time of use


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 26, 2015)

Lost 10420, for me I made post again for a while the lol 
Potter Brothers flex dates good stuff in weekend. I have brochure in hand lots weekend deals this winter for places I go to.  Their coming out with Gore flex tickets to be on website soon first Time for this. I start with the place s I will never go lol. Plattekill 39.95$  Sundays- 1/3,1/24, 2/21, 3/13. 
Catamount 26$ Saturday from 3pm to 10pm 1/16,1/30,2/13,2/20,2/27.
Gore/ check out website for list of Gore mountain flex dates coming soon. 
Belleayre $ 35$ Fridays_ 1/8,1/29,2/5,2/26, 3/4, weekend at bell flat- 40$ Saturday Dec, 19. Sundays- 1/3,1/31, 2/21,2/28,3/20. Bromley Sundays- 40$-1/3,1/10,1/24,1/31,2/7,2/21,2/28,3/6,3/13

Windham 35$ Saturdays- 2 pm to 8 pm. 1/9,1/23,1/30,2/6,2/27. Sundays 8am to 4 pm $45-12/20,1/10,1/24,2/7,2/28,3/6,3/13.; midweek : 40$ - 12/24 1/04, 1/15, 2/12, 2/18 3/1
Killington 54$ Sunday March13, Fridays- 1/15,1/22,1/29, 2/12,2/26,3/4,3/11,3/18/
Jiminy Peak 27$ Saturdays from 3pm to 10 pm- 1/2,1/9,1/23,1/30, 2/ 6 , 2/ 20, 2/ 27. Sundays any 8 hours tickets 43$- 12/20,1/3,1/24,1/31,2/7 2/21, ,2/28,3/6,3/13.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 1, 2015)

SkiVT 3 pass, check!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 1, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> SkiVT 3 pass, check!!



:beer:

Just snagged a Ski VT 3 for me and for the wife.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> SkiVT 3 pass, check!!





Jcb890 said:


> :beer:
> 
> Just snagged a Ski VT 3 for me and for the wife.


Don't know why but picked up a 3 pac for my daughter & myself. Seems I scramble to use them up in the spring every year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 1, 2015)

I just bought two Ski Vermont 3 Passes for the gf and I.  

 It would be an okay deal without Stowe given it can be used Saturdays, but the inclusion of Stowe makes it a very good deal IMO.  

 Is this thing like the Champlain ski card where it has a logo of each resort, and it gets either marked or hole punched with each use?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is this thing like the Champlain ski card where it has a logo of each resort, and it gets either marked or hole punched with each use?


Yes & no. Very few areas still check off the area skied so it can't be used there again. Most areas now scan the pass & know the pass has been used there already so it can't be used again at that area.


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 1, 2015)

Here is the direct link for 3 and 5 day SkiVT Passes: http://skivermont.ltibooking.com/categories/multiday-tickets


----------



## moguler6 (Oct 1, 2015)

SkiVT pass question.  Anyone know if you can buy a 5 pass and a 3 pass?  I grabbed a 5 pass and the wording is unclear on the receipt for it.  I read this as one of each, but I'd hate to get burned.

Limit 1 SKI VERMONT 3 PASS per person, 1 5 PASS per person. -


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2015)

Got the skivt 3passes for the wife and I


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 1, 2015)

I thought this was supposed to go on sale 9:00am. Only snagged a 3 pass. Was trying to get 8 per usual.


----------



## watkin (Oct 1, 2015)

SkiVT 5 packs sold out already.  Wow they went fast.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 1, 2015)

Well I got 2 3-passes. You can just use another mailing address and abbreviate your name.


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2015)

Got three passes Wife son and I - BTW both sold out by 9:15 when I checked.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 1, 2015)

Best Warren Miller show schwag in the area and independently promoted so all goes to a great cause for CHAD---got my tickets yesterday!

http://www.kristensgift.com/warrenmiller/


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Best Warren Miller show schwag in the area and independently promoted so all goes to a great cause for CHAD---got my tickets yesterday!
> 
> http://www.kristensgift.com/warrenmiller/



Certianly is, unfortunately we are helping out at the ski show that day and will not be back until 5ish and the show starts at 2.  We are going to The Music Hall in Portsmouth - http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events/the-music-hall  which is not shabby either.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 1, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I just bought two Ski Vermont 3 Passes for the gf and I.
> 
> It would be an okay deal without Stowe given it can be used Saturdays, but the inclusion of Stowe makes it a very good deal IMO.
> 
> Is this thing like the Champlain ski card where it has a logo of each resort, and it gets either marked or hole punched with each use?



Those were 2 key selling points for me - able use on Saturdays and being valid at Stowe.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 1, 2015)

watkin said:


> SkiVT 5 packs sold out already.  Wow they went fast.



Which shows most people are not SOTC warriors.  IMO the 3 pass is a better deal even at a few dollars more given I can usually beat ~$40 at most areas.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2015)

dlague said:


> Got three passes Wife son and I - BTW both sold out by 9:15 when I checked.


That was fast. Last year I think the 3 passes where still available till around noon.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 1, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Best Warren Miller show schwag in the area and independently promoted so all goes to a great cause for CHAD---got my tickets yesterday!
> 
> http://www.kristensgift.com/warrenmiller/



Went last year.  Well run charity with plenty of ticket deals and plenty of raffle items...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Which shows most people are not SOTC warriors.  IMO the 3 pass is a better deal even at a few dollars more given I can usually beat ~$40 at most areas.



Depends when and where you want to ski.  If you're a weekend skier, you're not beating $40 at most major VT areas during the heart of the season.  Not gonna happen at Snow, Stratton, Okemo, Killington, Sugarbush or Stowe.

Midweek, early, late season or less popular areas - different story


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Which shows most people are not SOTC warriors.  IMO the 3 pass is a better deal even at a few dollars more given I can usually beat ~$40 at most areas.



Hence why we use it at Stowe ($103), Killington ($94) as must go and then consider Stratton ($99), Sugarbush ($94), Okemo ($82), Mount Snow ($90) or any other that is a $90 per day resort where it will beat 50% off or 2 fer deals.  The resort mentioned do not have very many mid season deals to begin with or for that matter one the is better than $43 ish.

two years ago Stowe, Killington, Okemo
Last year Stowe, Killington, Sugarbush
This year - Stowe, Killington and Stratton - possibly


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes & no. Very few areas still check off the area skied so it can't be used there again. Most areas now scan the pass & know the pass has been used there already so it can't be used again at that area.



It was a perforated card with three barcoded sections.  The the ski area uses it, they tear it off.  They will not accept one that is already torn off.  And yes they can tell if you had already used by the barcode value that is stored in their systems.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2015)

dlague said:


> Hence why we use it at Stowe ($103), Killington ($94) as must go and then consider Stratton ($99), Sugarbush ($94), Okemo ($82), Mount Snow ($90) or any other that is a $90 per day resort where it will beat 50% off or 2 fer deals.  The resort mentioned do not have very many mid season deals to begin with or for that matter one the is better than $43 ish.
> 
> two years ago Stowe, Killington, Okemo
> Last year Stowe, Killington, Sugarbush
> This year - Stowe, Killington and Stratton - possibly


I have no problem using them at places charging less. It's a good deal no matter where you use them.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I have no problem using them at places charging less. It's a good deal no matter where you use them.



Yeah, I basically did this for Stowe.

I'll probably do: Stowe, Jay Peak, Smuggs, even though Smuggs is easy to get for < $43.   Or I might do Stowe, Sugarbush, Jay Peak, which would squeeze a bit more $$$ out of the pass.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, I basically did this for Stowe.


Stowe I can get for $45 a day 3 times every month between Dec. & April. So no I don't purchase them for Stowe.

http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/

And forget about K. Got my pass down to $17 per day last year.

I just like to ski around different places a few days no matter where. Might even buy a quad pack for Sugarbush again when/if they become available although they beat me a few years ago when I got injured.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Depends when and where you want to ski.  If you're a weekend skier, you're not beating $40 at most major VT areas during the heart of the season.  Not gonna happen at Snow, Stratton, Okemo, Killington, Sugarbush or Stowe.


Wanna bet?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2015)

Are ski council weekend ticket prices cheaper than $40 at Snow, Stratton, Okemo, Killington and Sugarbush?  You already said Stowe is $45, so the SkiVT deal is better there.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 2, 2015)

Has anyone bought the skivt cards for their kids?  The site said 18+, so I decided not to get a card in my kid's name.  Instead, my wife and I got 5's and 3's and will attempt to use them at a resort on the same day (redeem a 5 AND 3) and see if that works.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## badinfluence (Oct 2, 2015)

Does anyone have the link for the ski vt 3 pass?  I can't find it online

Thanks


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 2, 2015)

badinfluence said:


> Does anyone have the link for the ski vt 3 pass?  I can't find it online
> 
> Thanks



Sold out


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Are ski council weekend ticket prices cheaper than $40 at Snow, Stratton, Okemo, Killington and Sugarbush?  You already said Stowe is $45, so the SkiVT deal is better there.


$43.33 vs $45 give it a break. And yes in most cases it was less than $43.33 (cost of 3 pack).


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2015)

For the CSC Pricing I have last year, the CSC pricing is the same/better on some days and worse on others.  But, if the discount for said weekend is at Stowe and there's supposed to be a large snowstorm which will dump on Mt. Snow... you're SOL because that's not the weekend on sale with CSC.

I bought the VT 3 Pass solely for weekend trips, so for me, I think it works out to be a good deal.  Personally, I'd much rather use my $43.33 voucher to go somewhere like Mt. Snow, Stowe, Killington, Stratton rather than Magic for $45 or Ragged for $49.  Don't get me wrong though, the CSC membership seems to be a great deal and I plan to sign up this year.  It just seems like the Ski VT 3 Pass is a pretty good deal.  The 5 Pass is an even better deal, bringing each lift ticket to $41.  Here's last year's winter pricing on *weekends only* for the CSC groups... I _italicized _weekends where I may use the VT Ski 3 Pass due to price or selection and *bolded *the days where the VT Ski 3 is cheaper:

11/29 - Killington - $39
11/30 - Killington - $39

12/6 - Stowe - *$44*
12/7 - Stowe - *$44*

12/13 - Okemo - *$44*
12/14 - Mt. Snow - $36

12/20 - Loon/WVille - $40
12/21 - Loon/WVille - $40

_12/27 - Magic - *$45*
12/28 - Ragged - *$49*_

1/3 - Mt. Snow - *$51*
1/4 - Okemo - *$48*

1/10 - Mt. Snow - *$50*
1/11 - Sugarbush - *$48*

_1/17 - Magic - *$45*
1/18 - Magic - *$45*_
1/19 (MON MLK) - Killington/Pico - *$47*/$40

1/24 - Jay Peak/Burke - $42
1/25 - Jay Peak/Burke - $42

1/31 - Mt. Snow - *$50*
2/1 - Okemo - *$48*

2/7 - Killington/Pico - *$47*/$40
2/8 - Killington/Pico - *$47*/$40

_2/14 - Ragged - *$49*
2/15 - Ragged - *$49*_

2/21 - Ragged - *$49*
2/22 - Stratton - *$48*

2/28 - Mt. Snow - *$50*
3/1 - Mt. Snow - *$48*

3/7 - Okemo - not listed
3/8 - Okemo - not listed

_3/14 - Sunapee - $37_
3/15 - Stratton - *$48*

3/21 - Okemo - *$44*
3/22 - Okemo - $40

3/28 - Mt. Snow - $41
3/29 - Mt. Snow - $36

4/4 - Killington - $39
4/5 - Killington - $39

4/11 - Stratton - $42
4/12 - Stratton - $42


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> $43.33 vs $45 give it a break. And yes in most cases it was less than $43.33 (cost of 3 pack).



Has the price of actually joining the ski club been accounted for?
I guess if you already joined to stay at your ski house I understand but i would not be staying at any ski house. Done it - don't like it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Has the price of actually joining the ski club been accounted for?



Kind of tough to do that though since there's many different groups offering many different benefits with different pricing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Has the price of actually joining the ski club been accounted for?
> I guess if you already joined to stay at your ski house I understand but i would not be staying at any ski house. Done it - don't like it.


My club is no bargain but there are several you can join for $10-$15. Our club is more expensive because we have a beautiful lodge we need to maintain. If you want to figure what I save in lodging costs over the course of the season than I'm way ahead.

I guess you don't like sharing a house with lots of other people. Being I ski mostly weekdays most times I'm the only one in the house.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> For the CSC Pricing I have last year, the CSC pricing is the same/better on some days and worse on others.  But, if the discount for said weekend is at Stowe and there's supposed to be a large snowstorm which will dump on Mt. Snow... you're SOL because that's not the weekend on sale with CSC.
> 
> I bought the VT 3 Pass solely for weekend trips, so for me, I think it works out to be a good deal.  Personally, I'd much rather use my $43.33 voucher to go somewhere like Mt. Snow, Stowe, Killington, Stratton rather than Magic for $45 or Ragged for $49.  Don't get me wrong though, the CSC membership seems to be a great deal and I plan to sign up this year.  It just seems like the Ski VT 3 Pass is a pretty good deal.  The 5 Pass is an even better deal, bringing each lift ticket to $41.  Here's last year's winter pricing on *weekends only* for the CSC groups... I _italicized _weekends where I may use the VT Ski 3 Pass due to price or selection and *bolded *the days where the VT Ski 3 is cheaper:
> 
> ...




Thanks for the information.  This supports what I was saying.  For the most part the SkiVT beats council pricing at the major resorts during the heart of winter.  This is especially true when factoring in club membership cost. Think ACE was $25 when I was a member.  There are some exceptions, but by and large SkiVT deals are pretty much the best option for midwinter weekend ticket pricing at the major resorts.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> *Stowe I can get for $45 a day 3 times every month* between Dec. & April. So no I don't purchase them for Stowe.



Well, _"3 times every month"_, is technically true, but the reality is, each _"3 times every month"_ is the Fri-Sun of one weekend. lol   

I'm in a ski club too, so I can get those days for $45 as well, but it will be nice to have the flexibility to hit Stowe on a non "Ski Club Weekend" for $43 whenever I want (especially after I made the mistake of bringing my gf to Stowe last season, and she fell in love with it).


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ski club appreciation days & prices are out for 15/16.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well, _"3 times every month"_, is technically true, but the reality is, each _"3 times every month"_ is the Fri-Sun of one weekend. lol
> 
> I'm in a ski club too, so I can get those days for $45 as well, but it will be nice to have the flexibility to hit Stowe on a non "Ski Club Weekend" for $43 whenever I want (especially after I made the mistake of bringing my gf to Stowe last season, and she fell in love with it).


BG I'm not denying it's nice to be able to use a VT. Pass at Stowe. But you can only use a 3 or 5 pass one day. The 3 days in Jan. are weekdays, all the others are Fri.-Sat. That's 15 days in all compared to one.

With ski club days I can ski somewhere almost everyday all winter at a discount. With the VT. Pass I only have 3 or 5 days all winter.

Doesn't really matter much to me as I'll be putting in the majority of my days K. If I ski 40 days approximately 30 will be at K. If I ski 30 days at K my daily cost will be $16 per.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Ski club appreciation days & prices are out for 15/16.



Any plans to share that info?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Any plans to share that info?


Easy enough to find yourself. Took me all of 5 seconds. If you'd like to share be my guest.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Easy enough to find yourself. Took me all of 5 seconds.



Thank you so much for your generosity and help.  For everyone else, here's a link:
http://www.skiclub.com/documents/DraftAW1516.pdf

Looks like pricing on some tickets has gone up a little bit as well.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Thank you so much for your generosity and help.  For everyone else, here's a link:
> http://www.skiclub.com/documents/DraftAW1516.pdf
> 
> Looks like pricing on some tickets has gone up a little bit as well.



Yes he is pleasant to deal with.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Thank you so much for your generosity and help.  For everyone else, here's a link:
> http://www.skiclub.com/documents/DraftAW1516.pdf
> 
> Looks like pricing on some tickets has gone up a little bit as well.


See that was easy.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Yes he is pleasant to deal with.


You have no idea what an easy going pleasant guy I am in person.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> See that was easy.



This is a thread for all members to share info and to help others save on lift ticket prices, right?  If you have information or know something, why not share it?  You coming here and saying "Hey guys, I got all the info!!" and then not sharing doesn't help anyone.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> This is a thread for all members to share info and to help others save on lift ticket prices, right?  If you have information or know something, why not share it?  You coming here and saying "Hey guys, I got all the info!!" and then not sharing doesn't help anyone.


I've shared plenty of info in the past & got pissed on...............no more. Besides if I didn't post the day/dates were out you wouldn't have known.

A thank you would suffice.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I've shared plenty of info in the past & got pissed on...............no more.



I must not have seen it or been around for that.  The only time(s) I've seen you get "pissed on" is when you deserved it by saying "all snowboarders are fags" or however you so eloquently put it.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You have no idea what an easy going pleasant guy I am in person.



Just no internets personal skills


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I must not have seen it or been around for that.  The only time(s) I've seen you get "pissed on" is when you deserved it by saying "all snowboarders are fags" or however you so eloquently put it.



Well I guess he is right every now and then.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You have no idea what an easy going pleasant guy I am in person.



You have a bridge to sell us in Brooklyn too?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I must not have seen it or been around for that.  The only time(s) I've seen you get "pissed on" is when you deserved it by saying "all snowboarders are fags" or however you so eloquently put it.


Would you like to point out where I said that? No I don't care for boarders but mostly because they scrape lots of snow off the trails & make lots of noise coming up behind me which frankly can scare schit out of me sometimes.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> You have a bridge to sell us in Brooklyn too?


You're a real winner yourself.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You're a real winner yourself.



Lighten up Francis.  It was a joke made appropriate because you're from Brooklyn.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Would you like to point out where I said that? No I don't care for boarders but mostly because they scrape lots of snow off the trails & make lots of noise coming up behind me which frankly can scare schit out of me sometimes.



I tried to search through your posts, but could not find it.  Perhaps it was deleted/removed by a moderator.  I'm surprised you don't remember since you were temporarily banned due to that comment and a few others you had posted around that same time period.

Nobody likes the boarders that scrape lots of snow off the trails.  They're the worst.  But guess what, skiers do that too.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> See that was easy.



Whoa, CSC is coming so far as Attitash / Wildcat on New Years weekend? That has to be a first. Well, there goes the neighborhood!

Seriously though let me known if people want to meet up that weekend. I'll certainly be haunting those two mountains that weekend. I can provide ski club lodging too. The NH clubs are way more socially organized and adult oriented than those in Vermont.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I tried to search through your posts, but could not find it.  Perhaps it was deleted/removed by a moderator.  I'm surprised you don't remember since you were temporarily banned due to that comment and a few others you had posted around that same time period.
> 
> Nobody likes the boarders that scrape lots of snow off the trails.  They're the worst.  But guess what, skiers do that too.




I was banned because of remark I made about you trying to get over using ski club discounts while you didn't even belong to ski club. That remark still stands.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 2, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Has anyone bought the skivt cards for their kids?  The site said 18+, so I decided not to get a card in my kid's name.



I was really torn about getting mine cards and opted not to as well.  Would like to know the answer as well.


----------



## bousquet19 (Oct 3, 2015)

Any 2015-16 news about the Ride & Ski (NE) card?  I think the announcements are usually posted by now.

Woody


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2015)

This thread got a little derailed. BG you see my with Gore flex tickets from Potter Brothers skis shops Vermont ski card has good deals for stowe to FYI and vermont hills


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 3, 2015)

bousquet19 said:


> Any 2015-16 news about the Ride & Ski (NE) card?  I think the announcements are usually posted by now.
> 
> Woody



Their website, www.rideandskine.com  says big changes are coming.   Maybe dlague has some Intel on what Jeff is up to?!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> BG you see my with Gore flex tickets from Potter Brothers skis shops



Yeah, looked it up but the $$$ isnt known yet (or at least it's not on the website).


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 3, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Their website, www.rideandskine.com  says big changes are coming.   Maybe dlague has some Intel on what Jeff is up to?!



https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=974294332629020&id=126458577412604




> Welcome to the 2015/2016 Ski season.
> We have been working hard on this years offers and wanted to give you some info as to where we are for the season.
> Please see the bottom for a very limited offer. These lift tickets will go fast!!!!!
> We are still awaiting a handful of mountains to get beck to us, but as of this morning here is the update.
> ...


----------



## mbedle (Oct 3, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Thank you so much for your generosity and help.  For everyone else, here's a link:
> http://www.skiclub.com/documents/DraftAW1516.pdf
> 
> Looks like pricing on some tickets has gone up a little bit as well.



Looks like that list is missing some days for Stowe. Pretty sure they have 3 ski club days every month.


----------



## BBMF (Oct 3, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=974294332629020&id=126458577412604


 
Would this card allow me to buy tickets for myself and wife/and or ski buddy, or is it one ticket per card? Anyone know?


----------



## vfly172 (Oct 3, 2015)

Is each deal only good once with the ski and ride card?   What if you go to one of the mountains for a week?


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 3, 2015)

As I understand it they are good daily according to the deal, if its a BOGO the you can get it every day


----------



## vfly172 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes, good daily.  I've purchased the RSNE card every year for the past seven.  It's a great value and for a good cause.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 3, 2015)

The way I take it, if you could possibly show up to every single mountain, you could get the discounts/bogos/whatever the deal is, at every single location, on every single day the offers are listed for.

Children’s Hospital at Dartmouth, NH is definitely a great cause too!


----------



## bousquet19 (Oct 4, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> The way I take it, if you could possibly show up to every single mountain, you could get the discounts/bogos/whatever the deal is, at every single location, on every single day the offers are listed for.
> 
> Children’s Hospital at Dartmouth, NH is definitely a great cause too!



Agree with CHAD being a great cause to support.  And thanks, MEtoVTSkier, for posting the new information on this year's Ride and Ski Card.

Woody


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2015)

The Ride And Ski Card can be used every day one deal per card per day.  The tour stops generally offer the best deals for Saturdays.


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 5, 2015)

dlague said:


> The Ride And Ski Card can be used every day one deal per card pet day.  The tour stops generally offer the best deals for Saturdays.



Fantastic people, fantastic cause, great deals and extremely good value!


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 6, 2015)

While not "cheap" it is a good value. 

At Mount Snow:

A Two-Night Stay for Two in a Superior Room, Sundays Through Thursdays ($189) or Fridays and Saturdays ($269) from November 20, 2015 to March 20, 2016
Daily Fresh Country Breakfast for Two
Four-Course Dinner for Two in the Dining Room
$10 Credit Toward Two-Day Ski Rentals for Each Guest and $15 Credit Toward a Two-Day Ski Pass for Each Guest from Equip Sports
$20 Credit Toward a Massage
Combine Vouchers to Stay for Four Nights
After Purchase, Follow Your Voucher's Redemption Instructions to Complete Your Reservation (Blackout Dates Apply)

https://m.livingsocial.com/escapes/...-lodge-lift-tickets-4-course-dinner#/dealWrap


----------



## cliffl007 (Oct 7, 2015)

You can use Promo code: ESCAPES2B  to save $28.  That brings the price down to $161.  I did stay here before.  Not bad.  Breakfast was good.  Hot water was very limited.  Plan to shower before or after the crowd.


----------



## dlague (Oct 7, 2015)

The 2016 Fun Pass goes on sale at the start of December but thought i would post it now while i think of it.  For a good cause too!

Got Kids? Get The Fun Pass! For just $32, lots of free skiing for them at the following (lots of other non-skiing places too):

Attitash Ski Resort
Black Mountain
Cannon Mountain
Cranmore Mountain Resort
Gunstock Mountain Resort
Loon Mountain Resort
Mount Sunapee Resort
Pats Peak Ski Area
Ragged Mountain Resort
Waterville Valley Resort
Wildcat Mountain
Lost Valley Ski and Banquet Resort

https://www.breathenh.org/fun-pass-purchase


----------



## frapcap (Oct 8, 2015)

If any of you are near Dover, NH, PhilBricks is having a pretty good tent sale. I got a Salomon S line Motion jacket for $300 yesterday. Coupled it with a few gift cards I bought from them and it only cost me $150.


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 8, 2015)

Ibex Warehouse sale at Onion River Sports in Berlin, VT this weekend: http://www.onionriver.com/ibex-warehouse-sale/


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 9, 2015)

Middlebury half price tickets are available for 3 more days at. Myjumponit.com. $17.50 each, midweek only.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Oct 10, 2015)

Picked up two Middlebury tix yesterday and was going to mention it, but you beat me to it.  Went for the first time last year and LOVED it!  If you haven't been, go.  Mountain skis way bigger than the ~1k vert.  Just make sure Bailey Falls lift is also running.  Trust me, from someone who typically skis large mountains with 2k+ vert, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## whalebackmtn (Oct 11, 2015)

columbus day weekend sale!!!! 
whaleback mountain season pass sale ends 10/25!!! Benefits of season pass holders include: 50% off tickets at killington, 50% tickets at mt. Sunapee and golf and ski warehouse season tune up and deals! Hurry!www.whaleback.com....plus if you buy an early bird season pass you will receive a whaleback t shirt!!!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 11, 2015)

http://www.whaleback.com/

Fixed it for you


----------



## reefer (Oct 13, 2015)

*BEast - (2) for $55.00*

Printable Coupons

Has (2) Berkshire East unrestricted tickets for $55.00 premium membership.
(1) for $32.50.


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 13, 2015)

I swear there are a million of these out there but i'm posting this because it may be relevant to some but not others geographically and/or economically.

I kinda like this one which definitely gets better the more you use it, for those planning on trips north of 20 days a season check it out: 
https://www.themaxpass.com/?utm_source=supply&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=Fall15

With 20 days of skiing you are paying 36 dollars a day for Killington, Stratton, Pico, Tremblant! Throw in another 5 days each at Sunday River, Loon and Sugarloaf and you're looking at $21 a day!! 

NO BLACK OUT DAYS...NOT BAD!!

Next year, I'm picking this up at the early bird price (don't know what it is but its cheaper than what I just calculated above)!


----------



## dlague (Oct 13, 2015)

I know this is a Northeast Skiing and Snowboard Forum but .......

I have been combing the internet for deals for Colorado since we are in the midst of planning to ski out there and thought I would share these.  I like the Gem Card 

Purchase the Loveland 4-pak for $139 that is 34.75 per person and can be used all on the same day - available through 11/22/15.

And for $20 this card (Colorado Gem) gives us 2 for 1 tickets for several (six) places - http://www.coloradoski.com/gems/  I would consider A Basin, Cooper and Loveland.  

Keystone/A Basin 4 pak - http://www.snow.com/epic-pass/passes/keystone-four-pack.aspx 

If anyone know of others would like to know.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2015)

For Scotty

Plattekill 

$20 lifts tickets for first 50 skiers/riders Jan. 8, Feb. 5, Mar.4 (sorry Scotty they're all Fridays)

$25 lift tickets for all skiers/riders Jan. 27, 28, 29 ( once again Wed.-Fri.)


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 14, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> For Scotty
> 
> Plattekill
> 
> ...



I thanks I get to go Fridays this winter. If I have Friday s koff when I find new full-time job. But then I probably get their moutajni discount card is good percentage off for that day.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 14, 2015)

Sunday River will be free on Halloween, as in the past few years, if you wear a costume (Assuming they're open).  It is a Saturday this year, and will likely be a zoo if a decent day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2015)

If they're ttb by then, I might be down for that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2015)

For Scotty again. Maybe you should join a ski club, might be worth your while. I know you ski Catamount some times, here's the deal for ski club members at Catamount.

M-F $20 lift tickets (non holiday)
$49 Sat. & $45 Sun. (non holiday)

I know you also like Gore. Ski club deals there are $42 (1 day), $75 (2 day) on select dates which also include some weekend dates. Whiteface also has the same priced deals. If you need the dates I could supply them for you.

Belleayre also has ski club deals on select dates with $38 lift tickets.

Windham offers ski club members an express card for $30 which works like Hunters Big Lift Card. 50% off weekday tickets, 20% off weekends & 15% off holiday. I think you have to hook it up to a credit card because it offers direct to lift access.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 15, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Winter is coming. I've heard those words uttered frequently   over the last couple of days as a potential snow storm this weekend looms   over northern New England. It's about this time that I make the yearly   promise to myself that I'll start getting in shape for the upcoming season. I   dream up a dry-land training regime of wall sits, squats, box jumps and   hiking up trails to scope out all my woods runs for the year. These ambitious   plans however, rarely materialize. Which leads to burning legs and more   frequent trips back to the lodge than I would like. As this first notion of a   storm puts you in a winter state of mind, don't be like me. Do a wall sit or   two, your legs will thank you on your first day back at Bolton Valley.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Think Snow,
  Tucker[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]$29 All Access Lift Ticket   Sale On Oct. 28[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

     [FONT=&quot]On     Wednesday October 28, Bolton Valley will hold a special 24-hour lift ticket     sale. During this time All Access Lift Tickets will be on sale for just     $29. The tickets are valid for any non-peak day during the 2015-16 season.     Visit our website for more information regarding blackout dates and     specifics about the sale. [/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]$29 Lift Ticket Sale[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2015)

Go get them if you have not

http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag-1516


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 17, 2015)

Did they have the 24 hr requirement on the first offering this year? I don't remember that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2015)

They did, but apparently forgot to turn it off


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 17, 2015)

Ah, thank you for the info


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2015)

dlague said:


> Go get them if you have not
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag-1516
> 
> ...



Last year they also had another offer like this that was a 50% off as well. i haven't seen it this year.

It was this but haven't seen it this year:


http://www.killington.com/site/2for1...easeadult50_25

_Here is your voucher to Killington Resort good for one discounted  adult 1-day lift ticket. Receive 50% off a midweek or 25% off a  weekend/peak day lift ticket. Peak Periods: 11/27-30/14,  12/24/14-1/4/15, 1/17-19/15, 2/14-20/15. Voucher must be presented at  ticket window upon arrival._
_Offer cannot be used in conjunction with any other discount._
_Valid through 03/31/2015._


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 18, 2015)

4th & 5th Graders ski free in Pa.    ...........After you pay $35.00
http://www.skipa.com/kids/kids-ski-free

$5.00 Midweek coupon for everyone else


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 19, 2015)

With the current conversion rate, Owl's Head is $16.83 USD on Tuesdays and Wednesdays.  Mid-winter weekend tickets can had for less than $30 USD, and sometimes quite a bit less.

Considering how close it is to Jay Peak, I'm surprised that more people don't check it out.


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> With the current conversion rate, Owl's Head is $16.83 USD on Tuesdays and Wednesdays.  Mid-winter weekend tickets can had for less than $30 USD, and sometimes quite a bit less.
> 
> Considering how close it is to Jay Peak, I'm surprised that more people don't check it out.



Been there done that and we enjoyed it!

But need your passport which maybe a small hurdle. 

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> Been there done that and we enjoyed it!
> 
> But need your passport which maybe a small hurdle.



Good to know - Owl's Head and Jay are nearly equidistant from my house. I've thought about checking it out (along with Bromont/Sutton/Orford). Gotta love that exchange rate...


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Good to know - Owl's Head and Jay are nearly equidistant from my house. I've thought about checking it out (along with Bromont/Sutton/Orford). Gotta love that exchange rate...


Definitly check it out. Spent several days up there a few years ago & enjoyed them all. Made me check my passport & i'm good for a couple of more seasons.


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Definitly check it out. Spent several days up there a few years ago & enjoyed them all. Made me check my passport & i'm good for a couple of more seasons.



Sutton has some nice glades terrain.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> Sutton has some nice glades terrain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


So does Orford


----------



## nycskier (Oct 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> So does Orford



So does Owl's Head. And the view of the lake from Owl's Head is amazing. Its worth skiing it just for the view from up top.


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2015)

nycskier said:


> So does Owl's Head. And the view of the lake from Owl's Head is amazing. Its worth skiing it just for the view from up top.



I agree!  And the Bloody Caesars.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 20, 2015)

Still waiting for the official word on this one:

Get the 2015/2016 myChamplainValley Ski CardOur  annual Ski Card (previously the FOX44 Ski Card) will go on sale in late  October. Stay tuned to the Local 22 and Local 44 News and our Good Deals  page so you don't miss this opportunity!




http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/ski-and-ride-guide


Should be any day now...


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Still waiting for the official word on this one:
> 
> Get the 2015/2016 myChamplainValley Ski CardOur  annual Ski Card (previously the FOX44 Ski Card) will go on sale in late  October. Stay tuned to the Local 22 and Local 44 News and our Good Deals  page so you don't miss this opportunity!
> 
> ...



I believe it was on 10/27 last year


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm pretty much all set with discounts this year between a weekday pass, VT. Passes & taking advantage of ski club/council appreciation days. Only thing I'm still contemplating on purchasing is a Sugarbush Quad Pack which I don't think has been mentioned yet in this thread. 

http://www.sugarbush.com/plan/quad-pack/


Only reason I'm contemplating is I've yet to pay more than $50 for a lift ticket in the east & these would break that streak. Last time I bought them 3 or 4 years ago they were $199.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 20, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Still waiting for the official word on this one:
> 
> Get the 2015/2016 myChamplainValley Ski CardOur  annual Ski Card (previously the FOX44 Ski Card) will go on sale in late  October. Stay tuned to the Local 22 and Local 44 News and our Good Deals  page so you don't miss this opportunity!
> 
> ...



Such a great deal.  Maybe the best value in New England.  I ended up less than $15 a day with the card last year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I believe it was on 10/27 last year



Rumor has it there will be at least 1 new mountain this year, though I dont know if any mountains dropped out.



catsup948 said:


> Such a great deal.  Maybe the best value in New  England.  I ended up less than $15 a day with the card last  year.



We only used ours 5 times, but I still view that a success as it can be used on Saturdays, as well as the fact WF is expensive.


----------



## fahz (Oct 20, 2015)

Mountain Sports Club has a variety of tiickets available with a  Premium Plus Membership.  They have 3 Full day lift tickets to Berkshire East for $80 I've heard good things about Berkshire East but haven't been myself.  Membership also has a variety of other offers like a two for one to Jay Peak sunday thru Friday
https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm


----------



## Tin (Oct 20, 2015)

fahz said:


> Mountain Sports Club has a variety of tiickets available with a  Premium Plus Membership.  They have 3 Full day lift tickets to Berkshire East for $80 I've heard good things about Berkshire East but haven't been myself.  Membership also has a variety of other offers like a two for one to Jay Peak sunday thru Friday
> https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm




They have some good deals and always add more during the season. Berkie is very overlooked but.my choice for southern storms. Amazing woods on and off the map.


----------



## farlep99 (Oct 21, 2015)

Good deal for Bolton- you can buy 2 $29 lift tix on October 28th- 24hrs only.  Holiday blackouts apply...

http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets...ket-packs/24-Hour-All-Access-Lift-Ticket-Sale


----------



## fahz (Oct 21, 2015)

The Albany Ski & Snowboard Expo 11/6-8/15 is giving away 400 Buy-One, Get One-Free Lift Ticket Promotion each day with paid admission. VT mountains on Friday & NY mountains on Saturday & Sunday.  More info at the link

http://www.albanyskiandsnowboardexpo.com/asse/index.php/attractions-schedule/


----------



## fahz (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks like Ski NH has tickets for sale saw this tweet
 Ski NH Tickets are selling quickly! We are sold out of BW and have less than 100 tickets to Black Mtn &  WV!
http://www.skinh.com/tickets-and-deals/anytime-anywhere-lift-ticket-packages.aspx


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 26, 2015)

Liftopia January 26th 2 day ticket to Mad River Glen for $4! That day is roll back day but the day after is not!  I bought. If conditions are good it's worth it if they suck I'm only wasting $4.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2015)

I'd be inclined to only use the second day on that ticket.  I'd imagine the lift lines on roll back day are pretty intense.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be inclined to only use the second day on that ticket.  I'd imagine the lift lines on roll back day are pretty intense.



Warren Miller midweek voucher to Sugarbush!  Tuesday @ Bush, Wednesday @ MRG!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 26, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Liftopia January 26th 2 day ticket to Mad River Glen for $4! That day is roll back day but the day after is not!  I bought. If conditions are good it's worth it if they suck I'm only wasting $4.


Past few years it's been to damn cold to ski on those dates.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2015)

Tenney.  The owner is saying that lift tickets will be on the order of $25 or so.


----------



## dlague (Oct 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Past few years it's been to damn cold to ski on those dates.



I bought a few as well as other that we were going to ski with and almost everyone bailed due the cold and overloaded work schedules.  Thankfully it was cheap.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 28, 2015)

For anyone in PA or NJ the WNEP Card is on sale and includes Gore this year. $134 including shipping. http://wnep.nimbledeals.com/deal/mo...0/27/2015)&blastID=1164542&rcpGbsId=124470732


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2015)

trackbiker said:


> For anyone in PA or NJ the WNEP Card is on sale and includes Gore this year. $134 including shipping. http://wnep.nimbledeals.com/deal/mo...0/27/2015)&blastID=1164542&rcpGbsId=124470732



Still not something I'd buy as IMO most of those mountains are lame (that's a great deal if you have little kids though), but at least they're trying to make it a feasible purchase.  If they could add another decent mountain like Elk or Platty to that I'd buy it next year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 28, 2015)

*CLASS ACT!

MEDIA CONTACT:
Michael Joseph
Communications & PR Manager
802-422-6115
mjoseph@killington.com






Complimentary lodging available to retired and enlisted personnel November 10 and 11, 2015

KILLINGTON,  Vt. (October 28, 2015) – At Killington Resort, the largest four-season  resort in Eastern North America, free skiing and snowboarding for  retired and enlisted military personnel is a Veterans Day tradition.  This November, Killington builds on that tradition by offering free  lodging to service members who choose to spend the holiday on snow, in  addition to complimentary 1-day lift tickets. Killington also offers  free Express Cards for service members all season long.

Complimentary  lodging is for one room/unit that includes the service person or  veteran, and can be used either the night of Tuesday, November 10 or  Wednesday, November 11, 2015, but not both. Offer is valid only at  participating properties and availability is limited and may sell out.  Bookings will be made on a first come, first served basis.

To  reserve a room, guests should call Killington Central Reservations at  1-800-621-MTNS (6867). Reservations will not be available online.

Please  note, some properties may require a 2-night stay, with the night of  November 10 or November 11 free and regular rate the other night(s).

To  redeem complimentary lift tickets, lodging or Express Cards, eligible  active duty, retired and honorably discharged members of the U.S.  Military, must present a valid U.S. Military, U.S. Retired Military ID, a  copy of their DD214 form (photo ID required) or discharge certificate  (photo ID required) at check-in for lodging and at the K-1 Guest  Services desk for lift tickets and Express Cards.  					

*


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 29, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Liftopia January 26th 2 day ticket to Mad River Glen for $4! That day is roll back day but the day after is not!  I bought. If conditions are good it's worth it if they suck I'm only wasting $4.



For $8 it's worth gambling on the weather if you can ski mid-week.

Funny thing, the two-day junior/senior ticket is $33.99.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 30, 2015)

2015 Ski and Ride Card goes on sale on Monday for $170.

  Don't think I'll buy it this year, as apparently they eliminated Jay Peak & didn't add a replacement for it, which is a big decrease in value for me.  Plus the other factor is some of the mountains I can get cheap tix at already. 

 Tough to believe this card only cost $125 just two years ago and had better mountains back then.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Oct 30, 2015)

I was on the fence anyways as I haven't maximized value with the card the past 2 years, but increasing the price and taking away Jay makes it easy for me to pass this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> 2015 Ski and Ride Card goes on sale on Monday for $170.
> 
> Don't think I'll buy it this year, as apparently they eliminated Jay Peak & didn't add a replacement for it, which is a big decrease in value for me.  Plus the other factor is some of the mountains I can get cheap tix at already.
> 
> Tough to believe this card only cost $125 just two years ago and had better mountains back then.



Is this the CHaD card?  Edit: no. The CHaD card is $39.99 with a free ticket.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Oct 30, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> 2015 Ski and Ride Card goes on sale on Monday for $170.
> 
> Don't think I'll buy it this year, as apparently they eliminated Jay Peak & didn't add a replacement for it, which is a big decrease in value for me.  Plus the other factor is some of the mountains I can get cheap tix at already.
> 
> Tough to believe this card only cost $125 just two years ago and had better mountains back then.



That is too bad that Jay Peak is not in the mix.  I too will probably pass since I get plenty of other deals and I have a Cannon Season Pass.

Still a good deal if you can make it to 8 or so.

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 31, 2015)

Looks like S6 is off the card as well. Not that S6 was super compelling but does speak to a little less value on it.  I'm passing because with boy #2 here in 3 wks my skiing is local this season


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2015)

No Gore or Middlebury snowbowl either.   So, 8 mountains instead of 12 and a price jump from $125 to $170.   

Bummer


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> No Gore or Middlebury snowbowl either.   So, 8 mountains instead of 12 and a price jump from $125 to $170.
> 
> Bummer



The website shows Gore, Middlebury and s6 but 170 up from 135 last year and 1 less mountain. I am passing as well.
http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=6032796


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> No Gore or Middlebury snowbowl either.   So, 8 mountains instead of 12 and a price jump from $125 to $170.
> 
> Bummer



Where dis you seee mountain other than Jay are gone?  Looks like everything else is still there...

http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2015)

Is that the full website you are bringing up?  Because the mobile site coming up on my phone only lists Burke, Cannon, Bolton, MRG, Owls Head, Smuggs, Titus and Whiteface.  

Guess I'm misremembering the price.  Thought I paid $125 last year.  Maybe it was two seasons ago


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Is that the full website you are bringing up?  Because the mobile site coming up on my phone only lists Burke, Cannon, Bolton, MRG, Owls Head, Smuggs, Titus and Whiteface.
> 
> Guess I'm misremembering the price.  Thought I paid $125 last year.  Maybe it was two seasons ago


Your phone is cutting off the third column of ski areas. yes 2 years ago it was 125. If they just went up to 145 people wouldn't have noticed as much or even 155.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 31, 2015)

Last yr was abt $145 after mailing fee


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> Where dis you seee mountain other than Jay are gone?  Looks like everything else is still there...
> 
> http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards



Yes it is eleven!  Only Jay is missing. But there are a couple smaller ski areas S6 and Middlebury that I generally would not ski at.  Do not need Cannon, Jay is gone and Titus and Gore are a stretch away so not very compelling for me.  Think that are starting to price them selves out in my world.  However, it will sell out so as far as they are concerned they probably do not see it that way.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 31, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Looks like S6 is off the card as well. Not that S6 was super compelling but does speak to a little less value on it.  I'm passing because with boy #2 here in 3 wks my skiing is local this season



Congrats on #2


----------



## Tin (Oct 31, 2015)

Was thinking about it but there are better deals out there. At $140 I would buy it but not $170.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 31, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Last yr was abt $145 after mailing fee



It's gone from,_ "one of the best SOTC deals bar none"_ to, _"I'm not even going to bother"_ with this thing.   

Even if I used it as Whiteface, Gore, Smuggs, and MRG, which I probably would, I cant unlock value versus other common deals.  And even if I added a 5th mountain, that's $34 a ticket = I'll pass.

I bet they'll still sell out though, lots of people dont know how to  find bargains and will still view it as a good deal, but it will  take a lot longer for them to sell out than 16 to 36 hours this year.

Very sad though, used to be a great value for poor folk and cheap folk!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2015)

I still think it's better than just about every deal out there for midseason weekends.  As an example, the only midseason weekend deal that exists for Cannon is twofer on Super bowl Sunday or $10 off buying at a local ski shops.

Not as good as what it was, but still great.  Only reason I'm not buying is I went the season pass route this year.


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah I have been watching this closely since the second week of October and am bitterly disappointed. I planned to make only 4 maybe 5 mountains (more realistically only 3 but with Jay I would have pushed to make as many mountains as possible to utilise the card well) to stretch the savings to just about $31 at last season's price. However I had anticipated pricing going up to about $150 so at that price I was still looking at about $37 a mountain if I made 4. With prices at $170 and the removal of Jay i'm looking at realistically only making 2 mountains and possibly 3 at $56 a mountain - NO WAY...PASS!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 31, 2015)

Skier4life said:


> Congrats on #2



Thanks!  2 boys, almost 3 yrs apart.  Quite the adventure!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 31, 2015)

Skier4life said:


> Yeah *I have been watching this closely since the second week of October and am bitterly disappointed*......With prices at $170 and the removal of Jay i'm looking at realistically only making 2 mountains and possibly 3 at $56 a mountain *PASS!!!*



Me too.   This used to be a great SOTC tactic, now it's like a mildly interesting thing, and only if you absolutely can hit a bunch of places, and only if you also assume you cant get better prices on several of these mountains via other deals and/or common BOGOs (and you probably can if you poke around).

In this iteration, it's only good for someone who doesnt mind traveling over a geography of several states, can absolutely hit at least 5 places (6 you might argue), and who isnt well-versed in BOGOs, ski club deals, and other discounts.


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 2, 2015)

Deal is postponed. Maybe to add Jay? That was a big price increase this year. Still a good deal for me. I used it 6 times last year.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2015)

trackbiker said:


> Deal is postponed. Maybe to add Jay? That was a big price increase this year. Still a good deal for me. I used it 6 times last year.



Postponed. hmmm?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2015)

trackbiker said:


> *Deal is postponed. Maybe to add Jay? That was a big price increase this year.*



Maybe.  

Though I think their absence is conspicuous, so I'm guessing it's more likely to add another mountain other than Jay Peak. 

 Sugarbush would make the most sense if you're looking to replace a good hill near Jay Peak.  Or another NH mountain might make sense to try to make it more enticing to NH residents.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 2, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Or another NH mountain might make sense to try to make it more enticing to NH residents.



They have Cannon so I always thought BW would make some sense for this very reason. Be awesome if we could see more of these types of things for other areas.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 2, 2015)

I find it odd that Burke is in but Jay is out.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2015)

Think it would be a smaller NH mountain. Dartmouth or Ragged for example


----------



## Tin (Nov 2, 2015)

At $170 they should have added mountains lol


----------



## dlague (Nov 2, 2015)

Interesting that it is postponed.  I wonder if they watch boards like these or have gotten other feed back that may influence what the final product might be.

I have looked at this long and hard.  For me to make it worth it I would have to ski 7 days - average about $24.30 which is still higher than my average overall for the season.  Below I highlighted in green those I would definitely hit but probably can score a deal that is comparable on two of those.  In red canceled by Season Pass.  In blue are those that I could make it to but normally would not consider.  In gray are those that I would have to go out of my way to do since they are out of the day trip range and as a result cost me lodging $'s.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> I find it odd that Burke is in but Jay is out.



I don't.  Burke needs help, Jay doesn't.  Plus, it seems like Jay has been getting more and more uppity in recent years regarding fewer deals.     They're not Stowe, but it's starting to seem as if they almost want to be considered as such.



Smellytele said:


> Think it would be a smaller NH mountain. Dartmouth or Ragged for example



Ugh... I hope not.  There's already a handful of small mountains on there that probably 80% of folks who buy the card never use.



Tin said:


> At $170 they should have added mountains lol



Yup.  It was $125 just a few years ago.  

If they keep increasing the price 36% every 2 years next time they'll need to take it off the _"Good Deals"_ page and put it to the _"Attention Suckers"_ page! LOL


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Think it would be a smaller NH mountain. Dartmouth or Ragged for example



I don't think they'll go this far from Burlington - Dartmouth perhaps,  but this is a deal for Burlington & area. Cannon isn't far over the line from St. J, and within 2 hours of Burlington.

Sugarbush would make sense with the offering, but the fact that they haven't been included thus far doesn't bode well.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> I don't think they'll go this far from Burlington - Dartmouth perhaps,  but this is a deal for Burlington & area. Cannon isn't far over the line from St. J, and within 2 hours of Burlington.
> 
> Sugarbush would make sense with the offering, but the fact that they haven't been included thus far doesn't bode well.



Agreed on both counts. 

I imagine they could easily add another decent southern Canadian hill like Mont Sutton, as from a marketing standpoint those areas would probably perceive it desirable to draw new American customers, though I'm not sure if the card's market would consider that value.   I've never understood why, but most Vermonters seem to think the border is an electrified canine fence.


----------



## dlague (Nov 2, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I don't.  Burke needs help, Jay doesn't.  Plus, it seems like Jay has been getting more and more uppity in recent years regarding fewer deals.     They're not Stowe, but it's starting to seem as if they almost want to be considered as such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup $125 fall of 2013! The one and only time I bought it!  In fact, we skied Cannon for the first time on that card and loved it!  Never looked back.  Last year we second guessed it and bailed and glad we did - would have never squeezed it in.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 2, 2015)

It is posted on the website that It's just a glitch in the system. They're working to fix it and they'll be on sale soon.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> I don't think they'll go this far from Burlington - Dartmouth perhaps,  but this is a deal for Burlington & area. Cannon isn't far over the line from St. J, and within 2 hours of Burlington.
> 
> Sugarbush would make sense with the offering, but the fact that they haven't been included thus far doesn't bode well.


Cannon is about 2:05 from Burlington and Ragged about 2:15. Not much difference. IAlso I was just using those as examples when someone mentioned Bretton Woods.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> *It is posted on the website that It's just a glitch in the system. They're working to fix it and they'll be on sale soon*.



Yup.  It's already on sale.

I guess that will end our speculation that they realized it's not a very good deal anymore!


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 2, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Thanks!  2 boys, almost 3 yrs apart.  Quite the adventure!



I'm sure! But you are also blessed twice with twice the fun!! Enjoy...


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 2, 2015)

No shipping charge on the card this year, so it is $25 or so more than last year, or just a bit over $2 per mountain increase. I wish Jay was on it again but it is still a good deal.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> No shipping charge on the card this year, so it is $25 or so more than last year, or* just a bit over $2 per mountain increase.* I wish Jay was on it again but it is still a good deal.



You're going to ski every mountain on the card?   If not, that's an illogical way to view it from a personal finance standpoint.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2015)

In other SOTC news, has anybody received their Ski Vermont stuff yet?


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 2, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> You're going to ski every mountain on the card?   If not, that's an illogical way to view it from a personal finance standpoint.



i hope to ski all but Titus, so 10, or $2.50 increase per mountain for me.  Still not bad.  Titus is too far for me for what it is.  The rest can be paired up for weekends, Owl's Head with Smuggs, Gore with Whiteface.  The rest are day trip distance for me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> i hope to ski all but Titus



Wow.  Well if you were planning on skiing 10/11 anyway, it's a great deal, but I imagine you represent probably 2% of the market (maybe 1% lol).  My sense is most people only use the card 4, 5, or 6 times.  

Personally, I got to 5 last year, but I'm not going to ski areas like Titus or Suicide Six just because I have a card.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Not a bad deal. I'd consider it if I didn't already have other deals going for me. It's been a number of years since I've been to Gore, Whiteface, Smuggs or Bolton, all within day trip range from our place in VT. It'd be nice to get to those places again. Middlebury & MRG are an hour or less away but Middlebury is already cheap enough weekdays ($35). Not really interested in going to S6 even though it's close. Cannon & Burke are doable for day trips but would be pushing it a little, never been to Burke. I could definitely get my monies worth out of the pass but how many deals do I want.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> i hope to ski all but Titus, so 10, or $2.50 increase per mountain for me.  Still not bad.  Titus is too far for me for what it is.  The rest can be paired up for weekends, Owl's Head with Smuggs, Gore with Whiteface.  The rest are day trip distance for me.



I skied titus while in Lake Placid skiing Whiteface. Wasn't far except my GPS screwed me driving back to LP and sent me down barely plowed/upkept dirt roads


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 2, 2015)

In the hope that they do monitor sites like this - I just wanted to add how bitterly disappointed I am because this was the "perfect" card for me as I generally ski many different areas in a season (geographically). 

Only 2 of my usual spots were on the list (Smuggs and Jay) but I would have ventured into Ow'ls head on my annual Canadian trip, Gore on the way up or down from Canada, I always wanted to try out Whiteface (they give fairly good discounts and promos at the Boston show) and this year I would have attempted MRG! That's still only 6 mountains but I would have made it work if the card was still reasonably priced given as mentioned before, these are not day trip mountains for the likes of my kind coming from NYC!

I even considered the M.A.X. Pass for that reason (and not just because it's a cool name :razz!

Anyone know how much the early bird price for the M.A.X. Pass was this year?...that will inform my stalking prowess for next season. It's currently $719 until midnight tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 2, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> In other SOTC news, has anybody received their Ski Vermont stuff yet?



Nothing yet for me...


----------



## fahz (Nov 2, 2015)

I pulled the trigger.  I might be up for swapping at some point, Owl's Head is probably the least likely for me to get to this season.  I generally can't ski Mon - Fri so having most Saturdays & Sundays available still makes this a deal for me - I hope.


----------



## dlague (Nov 2, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wow.  Well if you were planning on skiing 10/11 anyway, it's a great deal, but I imagine you represent probably 2% of the market (maybe 1% lol).  My sense is most people only use the card 4, 5, or 6 times.
> 
> Personally, I got to 5 last year, but I'm not going to ski areas like Titus or Suicide Six just because I have a card.



The winter gets busy!  Considering RSNE events, Ski Vermont 3 or 5 pass to get to places like Stowe and a seasons pass, a few comps and before you know it the season vanishes.   Trying to squeeze that in too is tough.  The year we bought it we got 8 days which was pretty good but most were in April because we were trying to burn them up.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I skied titus while in Lake Placid skiing Whiteface. Wasn't far except my GPS screwed me driving back to LP and sent me down barely plowed/upkept dirt roads



I just looked up the distance, only an hour or so.  Not bad.  However, if I can swing a 3 day trip to the Lake Placid area (not likely) where I have never skied, I think I'd stick to the bigger resorts.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 2, 2015)

Titus was OK, but not sure it's worth the drive from WF. You've gotta watch out for escaped murderers in Malone too. I hear there's a crazed axeman living up there too, though he may be easy to run from for a while.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2015)

Dlague,

Isn't Owl's Head closer to you than Middlebury?


.


----------



## dlague (Nov 2, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Dlague,
> 
> Isn't Owl's Head closer to you than Middlebury?
> 
> ...



Jay Peak is about 2 hours and twenty minutes.  Owl's Head is about twenty to thirty minutes further.  It would be about the same as far as I can tell plus or minus 10.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2015)

dlague said:


> Jay Peak is about 2 hours and twenty minutes.  Owl's Head is about twenty to thirty minutes further.  It would be about the same as far as I can tell plus or minus 10.



So why list Middlebury as a possibility, but Owl's Head as too far?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> Jay Peak is about 2 hours and twenty minutes.  Owl's Head is about twenty to thirty minutes further.  It would be about the same as far as I can tell plus or minus 10.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I live west of Concord NH and Owl's head is an hour further for me than Middlebury. Dlague you aren't too far from me from what I get from your posts


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 3, 2015)

Skier4life said:


> In the hope that they do monitor sites like this - I just wanted to add how bitterly disappointed I am because this was the "perfect" card for me as I generally ski many different areas in a season (geographically).
> 
> Only 2 of my usual spots were on the list (Smuggs and Jay) but I would have ventured into Ow'ls head on my annual Canadian trip, Gore on the way up or down from Canada, I always wanted to try out Whiteface (they give fairly good discounts and promos at the Boston show) and this year I would have attempted MRG! That's still only 6 mountains but I would have made it work if the card was still reasonably priced given as mentioned before, these are not day trip mountains for the likes of my kind coming from NYC!
> 
> ...


It was only down to $699.

http://m.ski.curbed.com/archives/2015/03/max-pass-ski-challenges-vail.php

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)

The Foxx 44 Ski Card does not seem to be selling as fast as in years past - wonder why?


----------



## catherine (Nov 3, 2015)

http://rideandskine.com/wp/index.php/mountains/


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)

catherine said:


> http://rideandskine.com/wp/index.php/mountains/



Best deals in the card besides the Saturday tour stops are (because of Sundays):

Jay Peak 2 for 1 Sun-Fri
Waterville 2 for 1 Sun-Fri
Windham 2 for 1 Sun-Fri

The are several other 2 for 1 midweek for Sugarbush, Crotched, Cranmore (pending), Ragged and Shawnee Peak


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> Best deals in the card besides the Saturday tour stops are (because of Sundays):
> 
> Jay Peak 2 for 1 Sun-Fri
> Waterville 2 for 1 Sun-Fri
> ...



I bought early and got the free ticket to "a very large NH or VT mountain." I imagine Wildcat (2K vertical). They now have a "mid-smaller mountain" ticket with purchase - my guess would be Ragged.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 3, 2015)

http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards

Guessing this may have been posted already.


----------



## catherine (Nov 3, 2015)

https://www.groupon.com/deals/ride-...-463c-85c1-b3f25f00c280_0_20151103_treatment0


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> Best deals in the card besides the Saturday tour stops are (because of Sundays):
> 
> Jay Peak 2 for 1 Sun-Fri
> Waterville 2 for 1 Sun-Fri
> ...


Dave any idea when Jeff may be announcing the Saturday tour stop schedule?


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)

mbedle said:


> http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards
> 
> Guessing this may have been posted already.



You are correct!  As you know this thread is all over that stuff!  You missed the multi page discussion on in this thread apparently.


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Dave any idea when Jeff may be announcing the Saturday tour stop schedule?



He has it all worked out schedule wise - Bretton Woods will be one of the tour stops and there will be two Magic stops (one in December on the 26th and one later in the season).  He will be announcing soon but will be something to this effect:

Magic
Pats Peak
Sugarbush
Mt Abram
Ragged
Attitash
Bretton Woods
Magic
Black
Burke
(vacation week is here)
Jay Peak
Bolton Valley
Wildcat


----------



## yeggous (Nov 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> He has it all worked out schedule wise - Bretton Woods will be one of the tour stops and there will be two Magic stops (one in December on the 26th and one later in the season).  He will be announcing soon but will be something to this effect:
> 
> Magic
> Pats Peak
> ...



Do we have actual dates with those? I'd be interested so that I can try to avoid those mountains on those dates. I assume the tour stops mean those places will be a zoo.

Is that Black stop at New Hampshire or Maine?


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)

catherine said:


> https://www.groupon.com/deals/ride-...-463c-85c1-b3f25f00c280_0_20151103_treatment0




Keep in mind - this is without a free lift ticket voucher.  Visit the ski show and if you do - ask for Dave!


----------



## catherine (Nov 3, 2015)

Which booth?


----------



## catherine (Nov 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> Keep in mind - this is without a free lift ticket voucher.  Visit the ski show and if you do - ask for Dave!



Going Fri afternoon. Which booth?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2015)

catherine said:


> Going Fri afternoon. Which booth?



rideandski chad booth


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 3, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> It was only down to $699.
> 
> http://m.ski.curbed.com/archives/2015/03/max-pass-ski-challenges-vail.php
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk



Thanks! I guess if i'm doing my revered but always out of reach trip to the west I can justify it and I'll make it happen!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 3, 2015)

mbedle said:


> http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards
> 
> *Guessing this may have been posted already.*





dlague said:


> You are correct!  As you know this thread is all over that stuff!  *You missed the multi page discussion on in this thread apparently.*



I'll sum up the entire discussion of the Ski & Ride card up in a photo.


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> He has it all worked out schedule wise - Bretton Woods will be one of the tour stops and *there will be two Magic stops* (one in December on the 26th and one later in the season).  He will be announcing soon but will be something to this effect:
> 
> Magic
> Pats Peak
> ...



The website says Magic (and Smuggs) is "Coming Soon"...I know they were renegotiating with new ownership right? so is it definitely happening? I love Magic and always find a way of making it via this card or otherwise, plus I usually get a handful of extra deals at the show!!


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> rideandski chad booth



yes!


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 3, 2015)

The Ski and Ride Card is still available.  How long did it used to take to sell out?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2015)

Last year it sold out pretty fast.  A few years ago I recall it being available a few days after on sale date


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 3, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> The Ski and Ride Card is still available.  How long did it used to take to sell out?



Last year it was about 36 hours, perhaps a bit less than that, though they got to much lower numbers than are available at this point (i.e. it will take longer this year).  The year before that, I dont recall, but given it had more mountains and was only $125 I imagine it went quickly.


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> The Ski and Ride Card is still available.  How long did it used to take to sell out?



Wow they only sold a few today!  At 10 am it was at 179 and 6+ hours later they are at 175.  That says a lot!


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)

Keep in mind this is without the comp lift ticket but ...  a better prices for The Ride and Ski Card - $21.60

http://rush49.com/deals/the-ride-an...wR1iZ91jdwFOvYW8qwAcxeBe
Na90L4jh9KbbeHUM/7c=


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 4, 2015)

dlague said:


> At 10 am it was at 179 and *6+ hours later they are at 175*.  That says a lot!



And 25 hours after that it's at 170.   They've only sold 5 in over a day!  

LOL.   Pretty much going as I predicted it would.   Wouldn't shock me if the inventory counter mysteriously disappears at some point.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 4, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> And 25 hours after that it's at 170.   They've only sold 5 in over a day!
> 
> LOL.   Pretty much going as I predicted it would.   Wouldn't shock me if the inventory counter mysteriously disappears at some point.



Last year we bought 2.  This year it was either buy 4 or buy none.  We are doing the latter.  

It sounds like many previous customers are opting out.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2015)

Yup opting out!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Vince (Nov 4, 2015)

2016 Entertainment book for Greater Boston has a BOGO for an 8 hour Jiminy Peak ticket also a twilight ticket both good weekends but not the usual holidays. Also the same or Otis Ridge.

Boston Bruins have a have a skate and ski deal with Loon. Buy a Bruins ticket $110 get Loon ticket


----------



## JAM614 (Nov 5, 2015)

Maine small/mid-sized ski areas working together for discounts. Buy a season pass at any of the following ski areas and receive 1/2 price ski tickets at other participating areas; Black Mountain of Maine, Lost Valley, Mt Abram, Bigrock, Camden Snowbowl, and Titcomb.
Black Mountain is $245 until Dec. 1st.


----------



## Robbski (Nov 5, 2015)

Just took advantage of the Ride and Ski groupon deal with a 20% discount groupon offered (off20).  Got it for $20 and change with no lift ticket.  

Got to say the pricing is all over the place on their site.  A $49.99 deal, full price $52, is at the top of the page then further down the page  on the left the list $39.99 with a ticket, $24.99 with no ticket.  Then I get a groupon offer at $26 a buck higher than direct from their site ???  If it wasn't for the 20% groupon discount I'd still be scratching my head.  I think it's a decent deal at $25 and I've bought the card for the past few years but it's nice to have some price clarity when you are buying stuff from imaginary friends on the intrawebs.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2015)

Robbski said:


> Just took advantage of the Ride and Ski groupon deal with a 20% discount groupon offered (off20).  Got it for $20 and change with no lift ticket.
> 
> Got to say the pricing is all over the place on their site.  A $49.99 deal, full price $52, is at the top of the page then further down the page  on the left the list $39.99 with a ticket, $24.99 with no ticket.  Then I get a groupon offer at $26 a buck higher than direct from their site ???  If it wasn't for the 20% groupon discount I'd still be scratching my head.  I think it's a decent deal at $25 and I've bought the card for the past few years but it's nice to have some price clarity when you are buying stuff from imaginary friends on the intrawebs.



Also no where on their homepage at this moment does it say anything about the weekend tour let alone the locations/dates. Not sure how they can get anyone to buy it with only half the info on their site. Also no lodging info. They seem to be slacking this year.


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Also no where on their homepage at this moment does it say anything about the weekend tour let alone the locations/dates. Not sure how they can get anyone to buy it with only half the info on their site. Also no lodging info. They seem to be slacking this year.



They are not slacking by any means!  They spend all summer trying to line things up, then a ski resorts marketing team gets fired or quits, or resorts can't decide whether they are going to open or not, many do not return calls until after Labor Day. etc.  Many have been really difficult to work, while others think this is a no brainer.  The booklet that comes with the card was due for publishing last Friday and it was stalled due to lack of commitment by some of the resorts and lodging partners.

Quoting myself - I pointed out in an earlier post a few things including what he list of tour stops are going to be.  You will also see the list out really soon.




dlague said:


> Best deals in the card besides the Saturday tour stops are (because of Sundays):
> 
> Jay Peak 2 for 1 Sun-Fri
> Waterville 2 for 1 Sun-Fri
> ...





dlague said:


> He has it all worked out schedule wise - Bretton Woods will be one of the tour stops and there will be two Magic stops (one in December on the 26th and one later in the season).  He will be announcing soon but will be something to this effect:
> 
> Magic
> Pats Peak
> ...


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

catherine said:


> Which booth?



The Ride and Ski Card


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2015)

dlague said:


> They are not slacking by any means!  They spend all summer trying to line things up, then a ski resorts marketing team gets fired or quits, or resorts can't decide whether they are going to open or not, many do not return calls until after Labor Day. etc.  Many have been really difficult to work, while others think this is a no brainer.  The booklet that comes with the card was due for publishing last Friday and it was stalled due to lack of commitment by some of the resorts and lodging partners.
> 
> Quoting myself - I pointed out in an earlier post a few things including what he list of tour stops are going to be.  You will also see the list out really soon.



I know this but people looking at the groupon deals don't so I am saying I am surprised people would buy a groupon not knowing. Not people on here.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 5, 2015)

Robbski said:


> Just took advantage of the Ride and Ski groupon deal with a 20% discount groupon offered (off20).  Got it for $20 and change with no lift ticket.
> 
> Got to say the pricing is all over the place on their site.  A $49.99 deal, full price $52, is at the top of the page then further down the page  on the left the list $39.99 with a ticket, $24.99 with no ticket.  Then I get a groupon offer at $26 a buck higher than direct from their site ???  If it wasn't for the 20% groupon discount I'd still be scratching my head.  I think it's a decent deal at $25 and I've bought the card for the past few years but it's nice to have some price clarity when you are buying stuff from imaginary friends on the intrawebs.



It's "OFF25" for a price of $19.50 on mine.... kind of a no-brainer purchase I think...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2015)

Saw the Warren Miller flic last night, which is one of my favorite SOTC tricks.

A pretty early showing, but it's started.  Dates in your area below.

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/film-tour


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Saw the Warren Miller flic last night, which is one of my favorite SOTC tricks.
> 
> A pretty early showing, but it's started.  Dates in your area below.
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/film-tour



Going on 11/24 to Chasing Shadows - tonight is TGR (Paradise Waits) and we already went to the Boston Winter Film Festival.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> Going on 11/24 to Chasing Shadows - tonight is TGR (Paradise Waits) and we already went to the Boston Winter Film Festival.



Any ticket deal for the TGR show tonight? I can't go but just curious


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Any ticket deal for the TGR show tonight? I can't go but just curious



Last time we went there was no mention but it ended up being a SR/SL comp to be used before and including Xmas.


Boston Winter Film Festival was SR comp and K 2 fer


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 6, 2015)

To continue the movie show ticket deals this is a great one for those in the area. Will be here next Sunday on the $40 VIP ticket.

http://www.kristensgift.com/warrenmiller/


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> To continue the movie show ticket deals this is a great one for those in the area. Will be here next Sunday on the $40 VIP ticket.
> 
> http://www.kristensgift.com/warrenmiller/



The difference between the 20 and 40 dollar tix weren't enough to bump up to the 40 for me.


* $40 VIP TICKET ($450.00 value!)** $20 REGULAR TICKET ($350.00 value!)* Pat's Peak Mon-Fri Full Day Pass 					--- Sugarbush Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Sugarbush Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Gunstock Two-for-One Pass Gunstock Tue-Fri Evening Pass Anytime Granite Ticket for Attitash, Wildcat  					or Crotched Mountain 2-for-1 Granite Ticket for Attitash,  					Wildcat or Crotched Mountain
 
 Suicide Six Two-for-One Pass Suicide Six Two-for-One Pass
 
 Burke Mountain Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Burke Mountain Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Ragged Mountain Two-For-One Pass Ragged Mountain Two-For-One Pass $10 NH Car Inspection from WildCards  					Automotive in Manchester $10 NH Car Inspection from WildCards  					Automotive in Manchester


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> To continue the movie show ticket deals this is a great one for those in the area. Will be here next Sunday on the $40 VIP ticket.
> 
> http://www.kristensgift.com/warrenmiller/



That is a good one but we will be at the Ski Show still.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> That is a good one but we will be at the Ski Show still.



going to both - ski show Sat and this Sun. I know you work the show so u can't get away


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 6, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> The difference between the 20 and 40 dollar tix weren't enough to bump up to the 40 for me.
> 
> 
> * $40 VIP TICKET ($450.00 value!)** $20 REGULAR TICKET ($350.00 value!)* Pat's Peak Mon-Fri Full Day Pass                     --- Sugarbush Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Sugarbush Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Gunstock Two-for-One Pass Gunstock Tue-Fri Evening Pass Anytime Granite Ticket for Attitash, Wildcat                      or Crotched Mountain 2-for-1 Granite Ticket for Attitash,                      Wildcat or Crotched Mountain
> ...


You are a Pats season pass holder though right? If that midweek voucher does nothing for you I guess it basically comes down to how much you value a Peaks anytime voucher.
I think that is the best part of the entire offering.

I hope to use Peaks, Pats, and Burke vouchers and probably give away the BOGO's. 3 days for $40 is good with me.
Last yr on the $40 bag instead of a Gunstock BOGO it was a Gunstock no blackout voucher! Wonder if that score comes through again?!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2015)

I will be doing the Sugarbush and Burke midweek, night skiing at Gunstock and use a couple of the Peaks and Ragged 2 fers and maybe one S6. With 5 of us going 100 vs 200 was the deciding factor.


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> You are a Pats season pass holder though right? If that midweek voucher does nothing for you I guess it basically comes down to how much you value a Peaks anytime voucher.
> I think that is the best part of the entire offering.
> 
> I hope to use Peaks, Pats, and Burke vouchers and probably give away the BOGO's. 3 days for $40 is good with me.
> Last yr on the $40 bag instead of a Gunstock BOGO it was a Gunstock no blackout voucher! Wonder if that score comes through again?!



Gunstock and Ragged are close by, I am sure there is someone on this board that would be willing to split the cost of a ticket when you use the BOGOs


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2015)

BTW, figure some will get a kick outta this, John Egan was at my showing last night, he's traveling with the film for Sugarbush I suppose.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 8, 2015)

From Scotty, Magic BOGO, plus other deals sent monthly.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1DOJoBOPJINj7Az6gG-WkFeG9g3ORvjayOUFtWCtT9bE/viewform?c=0&w=1


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2015)

The Ride and Ski Card tour schedule




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Nov 8, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> BTW, figure some will get a kick outta this, John Egan was at my showing last night, he's traveling with the film for Sugarbush I suppose.



Saw him a few years back to Sugarbush. Amazed at how fluid he was. Looked like he actually making HS super-G turns in Gangsta's Grotto.


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Also no where on their homepage at this moment does it say anything about the weekend tour let alone the locations/dates. Not sure how they can get anyone to buy it with only half the info on their site. Also no lodging info. They seem to be slacking this year.


Not really.  They don't usually firm up their tour schedule until about 2-4 weeks beforehand.  Sometimes they're not even in the book.


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2015)

If anyone wants to split a Sugarbush quad pack with me send a PM.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2015)

billski said:


> Not really.  They don't usually firm up their tour schedule until about 2-4 weeks beforehand.  Sometimes they're not even in the book.



That is not true it is always in their book!  I saw the mocked up copy today.  And I posted the schedule a few posts ago.  They finalized the schedule this past week.  They always pre sell every year with out publishing the tour.  They have already sold over 1000 on groupon. We have used The Ride and Ski Card for 12 years now and it has always been published in the book.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2015)

dlague said:


> That is not true it is always in their book!  I saw the mocked up copy today.  And I posted the schedule a few posts ago.  They finalized the schedule this past week.  They always pre sell every year with out publishing the tour.  They have already sold over 1000 on groupon. We have used The Ride and Ski Card for 12 years now and it has always been published in the book.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Agree always in the book


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 8, 2015)

billski said:


> If anyone wants to split a Sugarbush quad pack with me send a PM.



How do you plan on doing that? Only one individual can purchase a quad pack & that one person needs to be there to redeem any tickets. Yes you can use them for tickets for other people but that one person still has to be there when they're redeemed. They're very strict about this.

I'm still up in the air about getting one myself. I can ski one day anytime on a VT. pass, then there's a whole week in Jan. with $50 ski club/council discounts. I also have a friend that sometimes gets me an employee discount (best deal) but he's not always available during the week when I ski. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 9, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> BTW, figure some will get a kick outta this, John Egan was at my showing last night, he's traveling with the film for Sugarbush I suppose.



Dan typically appears at most of the showings in the Lincoln/Plymouth area.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> Wow they only sold a few today!  At 10 am it was at 179 and 6+ hours later they are at 175.  That says a lot!



Still 147 left


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 10, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Still 147 left



WOW.

Well there's your answer.  Eight full days on sale and there's plenty of inventory left.

EDIT:  In the last SIX full DAYS, they've sold 23.      Liking my prediction that the counter mysteriously disappears soon, or if not, next year for sure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2015)

Kind of amazes me that people are that hung up on $30 and no Jay.  

I'd still be all over it if not for going the season pass route this season and needing to stay closer to home.   I've always gotten six days use out of the pass, which still would work out to under $30 a day.  That's plenty cheap enough for me.


----------



## Tin (Nov 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Kind of amazes me that people are that hung up on $30 and no Jay.
> 
> I'd still be all over it if not for going the season pass route this season and needing to stay closer to home.   I've always gotten six days use out of the pass, which still would work out to under $30 a day.  That's plenty cheap enough for me.



I was really planning on it this year. At last year's price and being able 4 maybe 5 of the mountains it would work (~$25-$30 a pop). At $170 and being able to ski 3 maybe 4 of the mountains it doesn't for me at $45 to $50 a piece. At the end of the season with all the deals, bogos, and my student ID I can generally ski for about $30-$35 a day and am very happy about that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Kind of amazes me that people are that hung up on $30 and no Jay.
> 
> I'd still be all over it if not for going the season pass route this season and needing to stay closer to home.   I've always gotten six days use out of the pass, which still would work out to under $30 a day.  That's plenty cheap enough for me.



There's three things I think you're either not factoring in or not factoring in enough.

1) The market for discount items is savvier than most and aware of other deals.  For instance, from my perspective this went from a _"must have"_ item to _"I can and will do better than this"_ and don't want it.

2) You really need to expand your geography quite a bit to realize the 6 trip value you speak of, and I'm guessing a small minority got 6 punches on this card  (I know I didn't).  Frankly, 5 is probably a more realistic number folks will hit, and in years past, I'm going to speculate 4 punches might have been a truer average, which is $42.50 a ticket.  Yuck. 

3) For a bunch of people, are there even 6 places on this card they 100% want to hit?   There's 6 places I suppose I could hit, but only about 4 I 100% want to hit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2015)

There was 6 places I wanted to and easily could hit last year and a prior year; Jay, Burke, Cannon, Smuggs, MRG and Bolton.  No Jay and Id swap in Snowbowl for a MRV based weekend. I've also hit Suicide Six in the past just to try it.  One year when I'm traveling more I'm sure I'd get over to Whiteface and Gore.

But let's say I only hit 5.  That's still $35 a day.  I'm sorry, but even though there are "savvy pros" like yourself, you are not finding midseason Saturday tickets at Cannon or  MRG for $35 a ticket.  Burke, Smuggs and Bolton ski club tickets sure.  Ski VT tickets would still be more expensive comparing at 5 tickets.

I guess you're probably right in that people don't use it enough. At five days it still becomes pretty much as good as any deal around.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 10, 2015)

Last yr on the card I used Cannon, Smuggs, Middlebury, Owls Head, Burke, MRG, and Bolton.
I then traded Jay to a member who wasn't going to use their Cannon. So 8 uses on the card which worked out to $18.50/visit.
If I was not having a baby in a couple weeks and could do longer/overnight trips again this season it would be an absolute no brainer to get the card again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2015)

Pretty sure MMW maybe skipping out due to a newborn this year as well.  So, that makes three of us skipping just out because of "damn kids" :lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2015)

I used 8 out of the 12 last year, missed Gore, owl's head , S6 and Titus. This year I wouldn't use 8 of them.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 10, 2015)

Has anyone gotten their Vermont Ski 3 / Ski 5 passes yet?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Has anyone gotten their Vermont Ski 3 / Ski 5 passes yet?



Not I


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> There's three things I think you're either not factoring in or not factoring in enough.
> 
> 1) The market for discount items is savvier than most and aware of other deals.  For instance, from my perspective this went from a _"must have"_ item to _"I can and will do better than this"_ and don't want it.
> 
> ...



True, for example if it you did not get the card would you ski S6, Middlebury, or Titus?  Adding to that Gore, Owls Head and Whiteface are a stretch from NH like Cannon and Buke as well as Owls head might be to someone from NY.  More or less being realistic we might go to 4 maybe 5 from the card making it not worth it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2015)

Never been to Snowbowl.  Hear it's great on a powder day.  

I enjoyed Suicide Six a lot too.  Bet it also would be a cool hideout on a Powder Day.   I'm not always looking for the mega-resort experience


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Never been to Snowbowl.  Hear it's great on a powder day.
> 
> I enjoyed Suicide Six a lot too.  Bet it also would be a cool hideout on a Powder Day.   I'm not always looking for the mega-resort experience



I agree with that too, but since we have a season pass at Cannon it does not fit in well any longer.  S6 lodge is a mad house - lots of racing and they could careless about anyone's stuff.  We skied it using the Fox 44 card but never made it to Middlebury.  We did realize that year that we had many two fers and used it late in the season so the savings were not all that great.  While the card while it was still cheaper,  it made me re-evaluate it last year.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 10, 2015)

*Suicide 6*

Speaking of S6, a quick persue of their website shows some pretty cool midweek specials

Monday - $15 Monday’s Are Back!
We’re continuing our Monday lift ticket special!  Every Monday, non-peak periods, lift tickets are only $15.00!
This special is not available December 28, 2015; January 18, 2016 or February 15, 2016.
Tuesday - Burger, Beer & a Lift Ticket Special
Hungry?  Thirsty?  Or do you just want to get out and take some runs?  Every Tuesday, non-peak periods, $35 get you a delicious burger and a beer in our Out-of-Bounds restaurant and a lift ticket!  Just want the lift ticket?  It’s only $30!!
Must be 21 or older for Burger/Beer/Ticket special.  This special is not available December 29, 2015 or February 16, 2016.
Thursday - Throwback Thursday
We hear it all the time…..”I learned to ski at Suicide 6”!  On non-peak Thursdays, give us a historical or piece of memorabilia of your time on our slopes (or even in the Lodge!) for our new 80th anniversary collage and receive $5 off the price of your lift ticket!
This special is not available on December 31, 2015 or February 18, 2016
Friday - Frugal Friday
Come ski or ride with us on non-peak Fridays!  Our Frugal Friday lift tickets are just $30 for Adults or $25 for Children & Seniors.  Tots 5 and under are always $10!
This special is not available on January 1, 2016 or February 19, 2016.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> I agree with that too, but since we have a season pass at Cannon it does not fit in well any longer.  S6 lodge is a mad house - lots of racing and they could careless about anyone's stuff.  We skied it using the Fox 44 card but never made it to Middlebury.  We did realize that year that we had many two fers and used it late in the season so the savings were not all that great.  While the card while it was still cheaper,  it made me re-evaluate it last year.



I don't see how this card can compete. Yes $30 and no Jay makes a big difference in the per ticket cost. Those mountains are mostly either too small or too far. Cannon and Burke are the only two I would definitely use. Bolton and MRG maybe, but probably not. The rest are either too small or too far away.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 10, 2015)

The mountains are very spread out.  So even if you can't get quite as good a deal at a closer mountain, you still have to figure in the gas and aggravation of extra travel.  I'd gladly pay a little more to ski on a Saturday if it meant saving an extra hour or two each way of driving.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2015)

Basing out of Stowe worked for me.  Burke, Smuggs, MRG, Bolton and Jay all within 90 minutes or less.   I found it quite easy to pair up 2-3 mountains per trip.


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Basing out of Stowe worked for me.  Burke, Smuggs, MRG, Bolton and Jay all within 90 minutes or less.   I found it quite easy to pair up 2-3 mountains per trip.



There you got Burke, Smuggs, MRG, Bolton would be my choices and Jay is gone - so not worth it!  As it stands I will ski Burke and Bolton on the cheap!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 10, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Has anyone gotten their Vermont Ski 3 / Ski 5 passes yet?





Smellytele said:


> Not I



Nor I.



dlague said:


> There you got Burke, Smuggs, MRG, Bolton would be my choices and Jay is gone - so not worth it!  As it stands I will ski Burke and Bolton on the cheap!



The fact that after 8.5 full days they still have 150 units left shows they clearly miscalculated, given the fact this thing used to sell out in 24 hours.   As I said in the beginning, I bet they still sell them all though, it just might take until sometimes in December.    

They need to move it from the "good deals" page to the "okay deals" page.  Purpose = defeated.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2015)

As long as "they" sell it out, I'm sure how quickly it happens doesn't matter to them.

Would be interesting to hear from them why Jay opted out (other than they don't need the cheap business) and what drove up the price.   I imagine the mountains had a lot to do with it.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 10, 2015)

IIRC last few years they sold only 300. This year 420!  It is still a good deal if you can use 5 or more on weekends. Last year was $145 after shipping. This year $170 with no shipping. Still sucks that there's no Jay though,  as that was always a definite for me.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 10, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Has anyone gotten their Vermont Ski 3 / Ski 5 passes yet?



Nope


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Has anyone gotten their Vermont Ski 3 / Ski 5 passes yet?





Smellytele said:


> Not I





prsboogie said:


> Nope


I wouldn't worry.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 10, 2015)

Not worried just letting him know he's not alone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 10, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Not worried just letting him know he's not alone



Well in that case I haven't received mine either. Strength in numbers.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> *Would be interesting to hear from them why Jay opted out *



Jay seems to be growing increasingly highfalutin, with their empire built on "free" money.  My sense is Jay has significantly cut back on numerous deals the last few years, and I'm guessing doesn't want to be viewed as a place that offers numerous discounted offers.

There's a contact email on their webpage if you (or anyone else) wants to email them and ask why Jay Peak isn't involved in the offering this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 11, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Jay seems to be growing increasingly highfalutin, with their empire built on "free" money.  My sense is Jay has significantly cut back on numerous deals the last few years, and I'm guessing doesn't want to be viewed as a place that offers numerous discounted offers.
> 
> There's a contact email on their webpage if you (or anyone else) wants to email them and ask why Jay Peak isn't involved in the offering this year.



You nailed it. They don't want to devalue their product. And they don't think they have to discount anymore because they've got the volume that they want. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Nov 11, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> You nailed it. They don't want to devalue their product. And they don't think they have to discount anymore because they've got the volume that they want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



They've jacked their rates for our club trip this year. They wanted an extra $100 for the water park.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 11, 2015)

It's hard to blame Jay.  It's a LOT busier in the winter now.   They need to pay those investors back so it's reasonable to reduce discounting.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2015)

Burke Black Friday deals:
[h=4]Deal 1:[/h] _3-pack Q Burke Lift Tickets - $155.00
__Regular Price - $192.00  (nearly 20% savings)_
 [h=4]DEAL 2:[/h] _Purchase $100.00 gift card, get 1-day winter lift for FREE ($64.00 value)
_
 [h=4]DEAL 3:[/h] _Standard Tune-Up 3 pack - $60.00 
Regular Price - $25.00 for one tune up (save $15.00)_


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2015)

Boston Ski Show Deals:
Wildcat/Attitash:
For Ski Show only specials:  - purchase a gift card for $100 and it will be loaded with a $125 to  spend toward tickets, food, ski school lessons, lodging, and more when  they visit Attitash and Wildcat.
  - purchase a Vertical Value Card at a special low rate of just $75  (regularly $99). The Vertical Value Card includes a free lift ticket to  be used any day and offers the cardholder up to 50% off regular,  full-day, full-price ticket rates (age specific) all season long.

Bolton Valley:

[h=2]*Book a Slopeside Room and Ski For Free!*[/h]When you book a room at the slopeside Inn at Bolton Valley at the expo, you only pay for the room. All Access Lift Tickets, continental breakfast and access to the Sports Center are included for free!
*Mid-Winter weekend packages for two adults start as low as $284* TOTAL* for a two day, two night weekend.
*Mid-Winter weekend packages for a family of four start as low as $308* TOTAL* for a two day, two night weekend.
Rates are available for most every other day this season, ask at the expo for rates for your specific trip dates.
[h=2]*All Access Lift Tickets for $25*[/h]Bolton Valley Four Packs will be available for purchase at the expo for just $100. The Four Packs are loaded with four lift tickets that you can use any day this season, with no blackout dates. The Four Pack is not available online and can only be purchased at the expo. There is a limit of one pack per person. The card holder must be present to redeem the tickets when at Bolton Valley. However, the holder may redeem multiple tickets per day up to the number remaining on the card. 

Not sure of any others but will keep searching


----------



## yeggous (Nov 11, 2015)

Bretton Woods:
a $19 Early Season Ticket, our $35 Midweek Golden Ticket, the $59 Anytime Ticket, and back by popular demand - an unrestricted Quad Pack of tickets good any day during the 2015-16 season for only $199!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 11, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> *It's hard to blame Jay*.  It's a LOT busier in the winter now.   *They need to pay those investors back *so it's reasonable to reduce discounting.



Not laying out millions of dollars to acquire your competitors might help_ "pay those investors back" _quicker too.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 11, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Bretton Woods:
> a $19 Early Season Ticket, our $35 Midweek Golden Ticket, the $59 Anytime Ticket, and back by popular demand - an unrestricted Quad Pack of tickets good any day during the 2015-16 season for only $199!



Is the $19 early season ticket advertised anywhere? I'm not seeing it on their site or on FB


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Well in that case I haven't received mine either. Strength in numbers.



Ok I have not received ours either.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Nov 11, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not laying out millions of dollars to acquire your competitors might help_ "pay those investors back" _quicker too.



I'm amazed they have continued the Mountain Sports Club deal for bogos Sunday-Friday. Anything to get people there apparently.


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'm amazed they have continued the Mountain Sports Club deal for bogos Sunday-Friday. Anything to get people there apparently.



Same with The Ride and Ski Card!  Jay Peak seems to hold to that with both of those.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2015)

I knew about Whaleback but didn't know about the other areas.

[h=2]Save up to 50% on Lift Tickets[/h] Killington Resort has teamed up with some great resorts throughout  New England and Eastern Canada to offer their pass holders even more  value for the 2015-16 season.
  [h=3]Participating Resorts[/h] Simply present your season pass from one of these resorts at any  Killington Resort ticket window to receive 50% off a Sunday through  Friday, or 25% off a Saturday or peak* 1-day lift ticket.


Mount Southington, Plantsville, CT
Mount St. Louis Moonstone, Coldwater, ON
Mountain Creek, Vernon, NJ
Ski Bromont, Bromont QC
Wachusett Mountain, Princeton, MA
Whaleback, Enfield, NH
 This offer is limited to one (1) discounted 1-day lift ticket per  day, per pass holder, valid any day of the 2015-16 Killington season.
 *Peak dates: November 26-29, 2015, December 24, 2015 - January 3, 2016, January 16-18 and February 13-21, 2016.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 11, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Is the $19 early season ticket advertised anywhere? I'm not seeing it on their site or on FB


Maybe I am missing something, but I don't even see single day tickets on sale on the website.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 11, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but I don't even see single day tickets on sale on the website.



It came yesterday in an email.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 11, 2015)

*Ragged $25 Opening Day*

Saturday 12/5

http://raggedmountainresort.com/Blog/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 11, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'm amazed they have continued the Mountain Sports Club deal for bogos Sunday-Friday. Anything to get people there apparently.



I think it's Saturdays that they've really put the screws to.  Jay Peak isnt alone in that regard, I find it's getting tougher to find BOGOs at many places on Saturday.  'Tis a shame.


----------



## jimk (Nov 11, 2015)

Got this in an email and sharing FWIW, Colorado discounts:

Arapahoe Basin
Early Season Elevation 4-Pass Pricing
The Elevation 4-Pass is the guaranteed best value on multi-day tickets at Arapahoe Basin. Elevation 4-Pass holders can ski any four days throughout the 2015/16 ski season with no blackout dates and can purchase additional days for $59 per day ($28 for kids aged 6-14). Presently $149 for adults and $99 for kids aged 6-14, guests who purchase early lock in the best price. For more information, visit www.arapahoebasin.com.   

Aspen Snowmass
Early Escape Package & Early Season Lift Ticket Savings
Guests to Aspen Snowmass who purchase a minimum of two nights lodging get 40 percent off lift tickets, equipment rentals, up to 30 percent off participating lodging properties, and up to 40 percent off select Ski & Snowboard School lessons. In addition, day guests at Aspen Snowmass can save 25 percent off advance purchase pricing on lift tickets. Early season lift ticket pricing and the Early Escape package are offered from November 26 – December 18, 2015 and must be booked at least seven days in advance of arrival. For more information, visit www.aspensnowmass.com.

Cooper
The XP Pass
Cooper is offering its XP Pass up until the resort’s Opening Day. The XP Pass is a no-restrictions, no-blackouts, non-transferable 4-day pass, offered for $109. The XP pass looks like a season pass and entitles the holder to four days of lift access during the 2015/16 ski season. The four days can be used anytime, and do not have to be consecutive. The XP Pass can be purchased online at www.skicooper.com.

Copper
One. Two. Free!
Guests at Copper who book two nights receive a third night for free and many other benefits, including 33 percent off Adult Performance and Junior Rental Packages booked for three or more days, a free third day of Youth or Adult Group Lessons, 33 percent off the purchase of two or more tubing sessions, 33 percent off Woodward Freestyle Lessons, a free half day of skiing on day of arrival or departure, and a free Secret! Pass upgrade. Subject to availability, and guests can book early for $30 down. For more information, visit www.coppercolorado.com.

Crested Butte
Ski Free Opening Day
Guests at Crested Butte Mountain Resort on the resort’s opening day, Wednesday November 25, ski and ride for free. The 2015/16 opening day at Crested Butte is pirate themed, and there will be a champagne toast at 9 a.m. and a treasure hunt on the mountain throughout the day. Après-ski will feature live music from Rapidgrass at Butte 66 from 3:30 p.m. – 6 p.m.

Other early-season deals at Crested Butte include early season lift ticket pricing from November 26 - December 11 and free skiing for kids aged 12 and under November 26 – December 18. Guests who stay at the Grand Lodge between November 24- December 17 Receive one night free for every night purchased. Visit www.skicb.com for more information or call Crested Butte Vacations at 844-993-9545.

Eldora
Mountain Explorer Package
Eldora is offering its Mountain Explorer All-Day Package for kids aged 4-12. This includes a lift ticket, rental equipment, lesson, and lunch for $99. Price subject to change at any time and must be used before Friday December 18, 2015. For more information, visit www.eldora.com.

Monarch
Early Season Cat Skiing
Guests at Monarch can save $100 per guest on early season snowcat touring or $1,000 for a full 12-person cat. Monarch’s early season cat ski pricing is available for cat trips from December 26 – January 8, weather permitting. For more information, visit www.skimonarch.com.

Loveland
Unrestricted 4-Paks
Loveland’s 4-Pak is four fully transferable lift tickets with no restrictions or blackout dates. Guests can use all four tickets throughout the season or share them with family and friends. 4-Paks are $139 and are available through November 22. In addition, guests at Loveland Ski Area can enjoy early season pricing on lift tickets ($53 for an adult ticket; $25 for kids aged 6-14; kids 5 and under ski free) through December 11. For more information, visit www.skiloveland.com.

Powderhorn
Learn to Ski or Snowboard Program
Powderhorn Mountain Resort is offering its Learn to Ski or Snowboard Program for $169 to all first timers, new to snow sports. Guests can take advantage of three full-day lessons, lift tickets on EZ Rider, and rental equipment for $169. After completing the three days, participants will receive a Graduate Card that allows them 50 percent off any additional lift tickets, lessons and rentals for the remainder of the 2015/16 season. For more information, visit www.powderhorn.com.

Purgatory
Thanksgiving Ski & Lodging Package
Guests at Purgatory Resort can enjoy Thanksgiving on the slopes with their loved ones and receive 35 percent off lodging and $45 lift tickets. Purgatory is open the entire week of Thanksgiving with opening day celebrations on November 21 and a gourmet Thanksgiving dinner served at Purg's Slopeside Restaurant. For more information please call 800-525-0892 or visit www.skipurg.com.  

Ski Granby Ranch
Ski Granby Ranch is offering four packs for sale prior to its scheduled December 17 Opening Day. At $144 (non-transferable) or $169 (transferable), the four packs are valid from January 4 – March 27, 2016. For more information, visit http://www.granbyranch.com/.

Silverton
Sunday Unguided Skiing Pass
The $69 Silverton Sunday Unguided Pass includes five Sundays of unguided skiing/boarding during the ski area’s scheduled unguided skiing dates (December 20, December 27, January 3, April 3, and April 10). For more information, visit www.silvertonmountain.com.

Sunlight
Ski, Swim, Stay Package
With Sunlight’s Ski, Swim, and Stay package, guests ski Sunlight Mountain during the day, relax and rejuvenate in the Glenwood Hot Springs in the late afternoon, and then kick back in one of eight premier local lodging properties. Families can also enjoy snowmobile tours, snowshoeing, and cross-country skiing. Early season pricing starts at $99 and include free skiing for kids aged 12 and under. Find more at www.sunlightmtn.com.

Steamboat
Boat Launch Pass
The Boat Launch Pass features skiing and riding any three days between November 26, 2015 and December 29, 2015. The pass can be used on non-consecutive days and must be purchased at least 48 hours prior to the first day of use. The Boat Launch Pass is currently available for $169; for more information, visit www.steamboat.com.

Telluride
Jump Start Package
Telluride’s Jump Start package features four nights of lodging and three days of skiing starting at $96 per person, per night between December 1 and December 17. To receive the best rate, this package must be booked by November 20. For more information, visit www.tellurideskiresort.com.

Winter Park
Winter Park Four Pass
Combining the convenience of a season pass with the flexibility of a daily ticket, the Winter Park Four Pass offers four unrestricted days at Winter Park Resort with no blackouts for $219. The pass includes perks like discounted friends/family tickets as well as discounts on rentals, food & beverage, and Coca-Cola Tubing.

In addition, guests at Winter Park who book lodging before December 1 can save 35 percent Monday through Thursday and 25 percent if staying Friday and Saturday.  Minimum length of stay restrictions and black outdates may apply; for more information visit www.winterparkresort.com. 

Wolf Creek
Local Appreciation & College Days
Wolf Creek Ski Area has three Local Appreciation Days in November (11/11, 11/18, 11/30) and two in early December (12/2, 12/9) where adult lift tickets will be discounted to $43.  College Days for early-season skiing and riding are November 8, November 15, and December 6 and also feature a $43 lift ticket for students with valid school ID and printed proof of enrollment. For more information, visit www.wolfcreekski.com.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> - purchase a Vertical Value Card at a special low rate of just $75  (regularly $99). The Vertical Value Card includes a free lift ticket to  be used any day and offers the cardholder up to 50% off regular,  full-day, full-price ticket rates (age specific) all season long.



$25 price hike from last year. I paid $50 for the Vertical Value card last fall.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> $25 price hike from last year. I paid $50 for the Vertical Value card last fall.



And the year before they included two free tickets. Peak Resorts is definitely ratcheting up the prices. Weekend tickets are up to $79 at AttiCat. At least they are maintaining their reasonable corporate rates at Crotched.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 11, 2015)

long time but irregular reader, infrequent poster

i just bought the vt ski and ride card. i bought a MAX Pass based on plans to ski big sky and steamboat this year. then as fate would have it, a friend accepted a job in salt lake and i booked a flight and will use the max pass at brighton, and one regular price day at alta. the eastern options weren't my favorites, as i tend to bypass killington/pico/stratton for northern vermont, and maine is generally a really long haul for me coming from the nyc area. i decided i would be more open to soVT this season, and that i'd make a point of getting up to maine for a number of days, probably over christmas (snowgods willing). 

when i saw the vt ski and ride card, i knew i needed to augment my max pass with it, because it scratches a major itch with respect to terrain. having prepaid days at smuggler's, mad river glen, cannon, whiteface, and gore is tremendous for me. 

it's easy to pair a lot of this stuff. i can hit smuggler's or mad on a saturday and hit k or stratton coming back south on sunday. i can hit whiteface and gore back to back. i can hit cannon and then use my MAX pass day at loon. i can hit burke and then use my skirideNE card bogo at jay on sunday. 

i'm pretty happy. i've spent $870 total and have ~35 out of my projected 40 day season covered. $25 a day, i can live with that. the remaining 5 are at stowe, sugarbush, and jay. skirideNE has my sunday bogos for bush and jay, so the only face value tickets i will buy this winter is stowe at some point and one day in alta.  

i bought a 2nd VT card for my girlfriend, and i'll get to use a lot of her punches. no way she skis with me at mad river, so theres a full weekend at mad river all paid. 

it needs to get cold.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 11, 2015)

yeggous said:


> And the year before they included two free tickets. *Peak Resorts is definitely ratcheting up the prices. *



Publicly traded company now.  That will be the new normal.


----------



## Jully (Nov 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> $25 price hike from last year. I paid $50 for the Vertical Value card last fall.



A real shame that they aren't doing the $50 sale. Big fan of that price.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 11, 2015)

*Cannon*

[h=4]I took advantage of this last yr and it worked out great....they do 50% off early season pricing. Last yr on this Saturday I paid $24.50 as day ticket was $49
Ski for Hunger Food Drive - December 5[/h]Food collected benefits the Good Neighbor Food Pantry in Franconia, NH. Bring 4 non-perishable food items to Guest Services in the Notchview Lodge and receive 50% off your full-day ticket that day!


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 11, 2015)

*Cranmore $9    Friday Jan 8*

Also attended this last yr for turns on the cheap

http://www.cranmore.com/index.php?m...lpage=&cntnt01return_id=75&cntnt01returnid=75


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 11, 2015)

yeggous said:


> And the year before they included two free tickets. Peak Resorts is definitely ratcheting up the prices. Weekend tickets are up to $79 at AttiCat. At least they are maintaining their reasonable corporate rates at Crotched.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



One good thing with my season pass at Crootched, it comes with the free vertical values perks which is also good at Mount Snow


----------



## Tin (Nov 11, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> One good thing with my season pass at Crootched, it comes with the free vertical values perks which is also good at Mount Snow



Glad you decided on the Crotched pass. Great place and some of the best woods in southern New England. You won't regret it. DHS, Savemeasammy, and others were on their FB and there looks to be some definite mogul trails this year.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 11, 2015)

Tin said:


> Glad you decided on the Crotched pass. Great place and some of the best woods in southern New England. You won't regret it. DHS, Savemeasammy, and others were on their FB and there looks to be some definite mogul trails this year.



I'm definitely looking forward to some cold weather.


----------



## Abominable (Nov 11, 2015)

This might deserve its own thread, but with the dollar being strong, I'm thinking this is a good year for a trip to Canada or even further abroad, especially with all the Debbie Downers in the weather forum.

Le Massif walk up rate = 75 Canadian = 57 American (only one I checked).

I love some of the Eastern Township tours posted here and on the Skiny blog.  Would love to combine some of those with Massif / St. Anne and a couple nights in Quebec City.

Not really skiing on the cheap, but skiing on the cheaper than usual given the strong dollar.  I'd like to think so, anyway.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 11, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Bretton Woods:
> a $19 Early Season Ticket, our $35 Midweek Golden Ticket, the $59 Anytime Ticket, and back by popular demand - an unrestricted Quad Pack of tickets good any day during the 2015-16 season for only $199!



Where did you get this from? It is not on the website that I can find and I didn't get it in my email from them.


----------



## HouseQuinn (Nov 12, 2015)

http://brettonwoods.com/boston?utm_source=Snocountry&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=boski15


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 12, 2015)

Ty I couldn't find it


----------



## HouseQuinn (Nov 12, 2015)

No problem. Found it at the bottom of an email from SnoCountry I got today.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2015)

Hoping BW announces their early season ticket pricing soon as well for those not attending the show.
Planning to head up 12/8...have a voucher but going with a friend who needs to buy.    $29 +/- until 12/18 me thinks


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 12, 2015)

See two posts above!


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 12, 2015)

Last year the early-season ski show tickets were available to everyone.  I think that they were $25.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> See two posts above!



That seems to be a ski show only special that you need to buy from them direct at the show. 
I'm not attending the show so am curious what they plan to charge walk up or pre-buy online for early season.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2015)

Magic Mt has been added to Mountain Sports Club. $10-$14 off and free tix with membership while supplies last.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

ATTITASH DEAL AT BOSTON SHOW THIS WEEKEND
$125 GIFT CARDS FOR ONLY $100 
It's as simple as it sounds.  Spend $100 on a Gift Card and we'll add on an additional $25 for you to spend at our resort!  


VERTICAL VALUE CARD for ONLY $75
Normally $99 - The Vertical Value Card includes a free lift ticket to be used any day and offers the cardholder up to 50% off regular, full-day, window ticket rates all season long.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

Mt. Snow
A cool new product we're happy to unroll this weekend at the Boston  Ski Show this weekend - The Peak Resorts Passport.  A klller of a deal -  $149 and you'll get a ticket to each of our four New England Peak  Resorts! - yours truly (of course) and our friends CROTCHED MOUNTAIN, Attitash Ski Resort & Wildcat Mountain 

 Ski them all and receive a bonus ticket to use at any of the resorts of your choice.  Hope you'll choose us!  

 Only avaible at the Boston Ski & Snowboard Expo


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 12, 2015)

Just read this:



> Descente No Longer Offers the Passport Passes. With the consolidation of many ski resorts, the resorts did not feel the necessity to advertise in this medium.



Not buying the reason, but that program definitely suffered over the years.  Shame.  I used it every year for some really cheap days.  Life's getting tougher for SOTC warriors.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

*Jay Peak, Vermont*

*Fri-Sun, Thanksgiving Weekend*
  	November 27- 29
  	Starting at $134 per person*

  	After enjoying your Thursday Thanksgiving feast join us on Friday for  an action-packed 3-day weekend at Jay Peak Resort in Vermont...  including passes to ski and play at a price you can't pass up! 

  	Get wet & wild in the 82 degree warmth of Jay's indoor Pump House  water park!  Surf, boogie board, slide, or simply relax and hot tub your  holiday stress away.

  	If the mountain is open you can also SKI FREE for 3 days!  With colder  temps up north, state-of-the-art snowmaking, and the famous Jay cloud,  we anticipate a white weekend!


----------



## Griswold (Nov 12, 2015)

For those going to the Boston Ski Show- you can sign up for 49 dollar Stowe lift tickets at the Stowe booth. No blackouts.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

golf and ski warehouse, all star rewards

discounts on lift tickets at our partner ski mountains

Mount Sunapee
Pico Mountain at Killington
Saddleback
Shawnee Peak
Waterville Valley Resort

http://www.golfskiwarehouse.com/all-star-rewards/
Get the card before you need it , it's mailed to  you.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

Griswold said:


> For those going to the Boston Ski Show- you can sign up for 49 dollar Stowe lift tickets at the Stowe booth. No blackouts.


I'll be there and that's one slam down deal.   Where di d you find it?


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

THIS IS THE WEEK!
 Every member will receive the Catamount  Trail Rewards Book filled with over 80 coupons good for half price and  discount skiing at most Vermont nordic and alpine resorts, as well as  discounts at numerous specialty retailers and other Vermont businesses.  ($1,200+ Value)  http://catamounttrail.org/joinrenew/membership-benefits/

Whoever can squeeze the list of ski resorts out of the CTA, I'll buy them three liquid refreshment of their choosing!


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> That seems to be a ski show only special that you need to buy from them direct at the show.
> I'm not attending the show so am curious what they plan to charge walk up or pre-buy online for early season.


  I'll see if I can report live for you from the show on Saturday.


----------



## Griswold (Nov 12, 2015)

Just went up to the booth and they told me about it.  The way I understood it is you can sign up yourself and up to 5 (maybe 4) family members for one ticket each at 49 dollars a piece.  I guess they will send an email and you can purchase the tickets.  I haven't gotten an email yet though...


----------



## yeggous (Nov 12, 2015)

Greg said:


> [Originally posted by Hike_N_Mike]:
> 
> What motivates you to give up all the comforts of home, put on fairly uncomfortable boots, carry a heavy pack, put up with insects and unpredictable weather, risk injury, and forego good and easily obtained food to go backpacking in the woods? I know my own motivation, but would like to hear from others. Thanks.



That is a good deal. If I didn't already have a granite pass I would buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2015)

I finally figured out how to order single day tickets on the Bretton Woods website.  You have to click through "season passes" to get there.  

The bad news... No tickets at all are available until December 19th.  Nada.  Nothing.  Except for free tickets for over 80 and under 4 years of age.

Last year at this time I was ordering the ski show early season specials.


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 13, 2015)

Magic Mountain $15 Thursday or $29 anytime ticket. Click on "Buy" and a dropdown with the options will pop up. https://www.groupon.com/deals/magic-mountain-ski-resort-7


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice.  I had forgotten about Groupon.  Don't see those as much as you did a few years ago.


----------



## dlague (Nov 13, 2015)

billski said:


> Mt. Snow
> A cool new product we're happy to unroll this weekend at the Boston  Ski Show this weekend - The Peak Resorts Passport.  A klller of a deal -  $149 and you'll get a ticket to each of our four New England Peak  Resorts! - yours truly (of course) and our friends CROTCHED MOUNTAIN, Attitash Ski Resort & Wildcat Mountain
> 
> Ski them all and receive a bonus ticket to use at any of the resorts of your choice.  Hope you'll choose us!
> ...



That is pretty good!

I interested in what I will find for deals at Canadiens resorts.  With the dollar being stronger that might be a long weekend option.

BTW if you go to the ski show stop by The Ride and Ski Car Booth ask for Dave!  There are two booths but I am the only Dave!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice.  I had forgotten about Groupon.  Don't see those as much as you did a few years ago.



There was an issue with how groupon and other sites like that work.   Groupon deals are honored for seven years while resorts only want to honor them for the current season.  As a result, they did not play nice together.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

Jumponit.com

Get a Monday-Friday, non-holiday lift ticket at Smugglers' Notch Resort for only $36 - a $72 value!


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

jumponit.com

    Get $40 towards your next in-store purchase at SkiRack in Burlington for only $20!


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

non-specific "deal"

Get prepared for more awesome Waterville Valley days at the Boston.com  Ski & Snowboard Expo! Join us Thursday — Sunday and check out  what's new for the season and save with our Show Special prices!


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

Buy a four pack of Bolton Valley lift tickets for just $100 at the Boston Ski Show.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

whatcha got cooking?Loon Mountain Resort Lots  of good stuff, like discounted Frequent Skier Cards and early-season  Ski &Stay packages. Come swing by the booth this weekend!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> *  I had forgotten about Groupon.*  Don't see those as much as you did a few years ago.



So has everyone else.....


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2015)

Bill's back and his deals are flowing like cheap wine


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

Indeed, but jump quickly.  Those deals  close up quick at or right after the show, save Sugarbush's November offer.
This week will mostly be the end of the early season deals.  Your pockets will pretty much be filled as much as they will be, so don't ignore these posts.

Then you'll need to work on timing your special days, your prepaid vouchers, liftopia, and other books and programs like The Point, Ski and Ride, Golf and Ski, etc.   

I am going for the four pack at Sugarbush, because there's no blackout dates, which is really rare for VT.  Not that I like long lift lines, but I can't stand not skiing.  Yes, I know, I could go to smaller areas, but the Bush pricing will be at parity with smaller areas.

And I'm going to make a beeline for the Stowe booth!


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

Don’t miss out on two lift tickets to Tremblant and two lift tickets to  Blue Mountain for only $189*! Combine Blue Mountain Double Down and  Tremblant Latitude Card to make the most of your winter!

Purchase before November 19 to enjoy the best deal on lift tickets – guaranteed!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 13, 2015)

billski said:


> And I'm going to make a beeline for the Stowe booth!



All of the Stowe ski club/council appreciation days this year are on weekends except for Jan.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

On Thursday December 17, Mont SUTTON will celebrate its birthday! On  this special day, get your lift ticket for only $5, the price of 1960.
  	The traditional birthday cake will be served around 1 p.m. at the main  chalet Alt.400m. Make sure to show up before the last piece is given!
  	Spread the word on to your friends and family! The more, the merrier!


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> All of the Stowe ski club/council appreciation days this year are on weekends except for Jan.


  It gets curiouser and curiouser every year.   Funny, I was only able to ski Stowe on one appreciation day.  My schedule just didn't mesh with theirs.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

[h=4]*TUESDAYS & WEDNESDAYS AT OWL’S HEAD*[/h] [h=4]Tuesdays & Wednesdays starting at only $ 17.40 are back![/h]  Available all season, also during spring break.
 Starting January 6th, 2016.
 - *Adults: $ 21.75 +tx*
*- Students and juniors: $ 17.40 + tx*
*- Children from 0 to 5 years old: Free*


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2015)

And those prices are in Canadian dollars!


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

MRG (repeat posting, just pulling them all in here)

*
Mad Cards are sold until December 15.

Mad Card *which entitles you to; 

3 transferable day tickets good any time during the 2015-16 ski season for only $159 (only $53/day!)
[*=left]$5 off any additional full day lift ticket purchased throughout the season


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

vtkilarney said:


> and those prices are in canadian dollars!



1 cad = 3/4 usd


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

Sugarloaf reports - "deals on Frequent Skier Cards" at the Boston Expo all weekend.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

BRETTON WOODS

[h=2]2015/16 Lift Ticket Specials[/h]  *CHRISTMAS: *December 25, 2015
Our gift to you- ski or ride at Bretton Woods for just $30! Lifts open  10 am - 4 pm. Nordic skiers may also enjoy two-for-one trail passes for  just $21. (Alpine tickets available at ticket windows and online; Nordic  trail passes available at Nordic Center).
*MLK MONDAY MADNESS: *January 18, 2016
Celebrate your right to ski and ride with $65 tickets! (Advanced online purchase only).
*THE BIG GAME: *February 7, 2016
Hit the slopes before the Big Game for just $50, in honor of the 50th season. Or Nordic skiers can explore the Nordic trails with your "team" of four for just $50! (Alpine tickets available at ticket windows and online; Nordic trail passes available at Nordic Center).
*LEAP YEAR SPECIAL: *February 29, 2016
Leap on over to Bretton Woods, buy one ticket and get a companion ticket  for free! Plus, if you're a Leap Year baby born on February 29, show  proof of your birthday and you ski free at alpine and Nordic areas!  (Available for purchase at any ticket window).

*ST. PATRICK'S DAY: *March 17, 2016
 Show your Irish spirit by  wearing green, and you'll get a free companion alpine ticket with  purchase of a full price ticket! Nordic skiers can also celebrate the  holiday with $17 trail passes, including lift-serviced access to the  High-Country terrain on Mt. Stickney! (Available for purchase at any  ticket window).
*29th BRETTON WOODS BEACH PARTY: *March 26, 2016
Join us for our 29th Annual Beach Party at Bretton Woods. Spring skiing,  live island-style music, BBQ and après fun. Don't forget about the  annual Slush Pool event. Wear your best island attire and bring on the  sun with $30 Lift Tickets. (Available online and at ticket window).
*PATRIOT'S DAY: *April 18, 2016
Join us for some spring skiing, lift tickets are only $17.76 and receive  a return voucher to kick off next season (valid through Dec.16, 2016).


[h=2]*Two-For-One Wednesdays*[/h]  

Alpine Skiing: Two adults ski or ride for the price of one during non-holiday periods.
Nordic Skiing: Two trail passes to the Bretton Woods Nordic Center the price of one during non-holiday periods.
 Two-For-One Wednesdays is only offered during the regular season and  blackout dates may apply, this offer is not valid December 30, 2015,  February 17, 2016 or after April 1, 2016.

[h=2]*PLUS - $50 next day upgrades, all season long*[/h] During non-holiday periods, upgrade your Sunday-Thursday daily lift  ticket by 4 pm to ski the next day (Monday-Friday) for just $50!  

Upgrade only valid on full day paid lift ticket and must be of the same value (i.e. Adult, Teen or Junior).
Please visit the Ticket & Pass Office or the Guest Services desk to upgrade your ticket.
Blackout dates may apply.
Offers may not be combined, some restrictions may apply.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

Visit the Ragged Mountain team at the Boston.com Ski & Snowboard Expo to win FREE lift tickets or a season pass in the cash booth!

Not quite sure what a "cash booth" is, but it looks like a giant pneumatic cylinder.  Have to check it out....


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

Stratton Mountain Resort Hi  Bill! Tomorrow we will have a select amount of $49, $59 and $69 lift  tickets. Try to get there early for the lowest price. We're also giving  away three GoPro's in a contest you can enter by taking a photo with the bears. See you there!


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

BURKE
_Here's what we are offering..._
*LIFT TICKET DEALS (available for purchase at booth)*

3 Pack Day Tickets Valid for Jay Peak or Q Burke - $149.00
_Regular Price $179.00_
6 Pack Day Lift Tickets to Q Burke - $300.00
_Regular Price - $384.00_
12 Pack Day Lift Tickets to Q Burke - $550.00
_Regular Price $786.00_
*Lodging Deal (reservations can be made onsite at booth)*

Save up to 30% on lodging in the new Q Burke Hotel & Conference Center plus receive up to $200.00 in Vacation Extras. 
_Must book by November 16. 
2 night minimum, non holiday._
_Holiday's are defined as Sunday, Dec. 26th, 2015 through Saturday, Jan 2, 2016; Martin Luther King Weekend:  Friday, Jan. 15th through Monday, Jan. 18th; Presidents Week: Sunday, Feb. 14th through Saturday, Feb 20th, 2016._
For more information on the Boston Ski & Snowboard Export click here.

https://instagram.com/p/-CmolJBYb4/


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Bill's back and his deals are flowing like cheap wine



Still waiting for my cheap whine


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

MAGIC - GROUPON  (HAS BLACKOUT DATES)

*Choose from Five Options*



$29 for one lift ticket valid any day of the week ($67 value)
$15 for one lift ticket valid on Thursday only ($25 value)
$19 for tubing for two ($50 value)
$38 for tubing for four ($100 value)
$75 for tubing for six ($150 value)

         [h=3]The Fine Print[/h]                              Promotional value expires May 1, 2016. Amount paid never expires.            Must sign waiver. Limit 1  per person. Limit 1 per visit. Valid only for option purchased. Must  use promotional in one visit. All goods and services must be used by the  allotted amount of people per voucher. Subject to weather conditions.  Not valid in combination with any other offers or discounts. Not valid  12/26/15-1/1/16, 1/17/16-1/19/16, or 2/14/16-2/22/16.                  Merchant is solely responsible to purchasers for the care and quality of the advertised goods and services.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

as usual, I can't find anything for okemo


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 13, 2015)

billski said:


> as usual, I can't find anything for okemo


Wait until Cyber Monday if last year is any indication.

Other than that, $39 on December 6 and March 20 for donations of food or toys.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmw (Nov 13, 2015)

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but Killington is selling Express Cards with one pass included up front at the expo. Good any day except blackout periods.


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2015)

_*Probably a repeat:  MAGIC

Come  visit us at the Boston Ski Show Thursday - Sunday! We will have special  ski show ticket deals at our booth in addition to T-shirts and other  goodies! *_

_*Sign Up for our *__*Steals and Deals Email list to receive a 2 for 1 coupon! CLICK HERE*_
_*3 Packs for $150 thru Black Friday CLICK HERE*_


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2015)

BURKE

[h=1]Ski Club Appreciation Weekends[/h][h=3]SATURDAY, JANUARY 30 AND SUNDAY, JANUARY 31
SATURDAY, MARCH 19 AND SUNDAY, MARCH 20[/h] We are offering a discounted $35.00 Adult Day Ticket and a 25.00 Jr.  Day Ticket on the dates above with proof of ski club membership by  showing your club card.


----------



## dlague (Nov 14, 2015)

Well had an interesting talk with Jeff - someone from AZ told one of the RSNE booths that I said something about a $20 deal which I never mentioned.  The worst part is they used my name.  Not cool!  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 14, 2015)

That's shitty!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 14, 2015)

Is there anyone going to the expo that would be willing to pick me up two early season txts to Bretton Woods. If you can please PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## dlague (Nov 14, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Is there anyone going to the expo that would be willing to pick me up two early season txts to Bretton Woods. If you can please PM me and we can work out the details.



Sure PM me!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Is there anyone going to the expo that would be willing to pick me up two early season txts to Bretton Woods. If you can please PM me and we can work out the details.


  Too late, sorry.  I just got back.


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2015)

billski said:


> MAGIC - GROUPON  (HAS BLACKOUT DATES)
> 
> *Choose from Five Options*
> 
> ...



I believe these dates are incorrect.  they are last year's dates as I copied them from the magic web site


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2015)

BURKE CYBER MONDAY OFFER

[h=4]DEAL 1:[/h] _6-pack Q Burke Lift Tickets - $325
Regular Price - $384 (nearly $60.00 savings)_
 [h=4]DEAL 2:[/h] _Purchase $50.00 gift card, get $10.00 gift card FREE_
 [h=4]DEAL 3:[/h] _12-pack Q Burke Lift Tickets - $575_
_Regular Price - $768 (25% off)_

*All deals will be available to purchase online at QBurke.com/shop*


----------



## yeggous (Nov 14, 2015)

For those of you who have the Granite Pass, you can get a free Fan Fare card to Mount Snow.

It includes:
* A free ticket valid Sunday - Friday, excluding holidays
* 30% off Midweek, non-holiday tickets
* 20% off Weekend, non-holiday tickets
* 10% off during Holidays

The free ticket to Mount Snow is just about the only way I'll go there.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 14, 2015)

yeggous said:


> For those of you who have the Granite Pass, you can get a free Fan Fare card to Mount Snow.
> 
> It includes:
> * A free ticket valid Sunday - Friday, excluding holidays
> ...



I forgot to mention, likewise Crotched Mountain pass holders who did not get the Granite Pass, can also get a Vertical Value card to AttiCat.

It includes:
* a free ticket valid any day, no blackouts!
* 50% off non-holiday midweek lift tickets
* 25% off non-holiday weekend lift tickets
* 10% off holiday lift tickets

Vermont can suck it. New Hampshire mountains are a much better deal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2015)

yeggous said:


> For those of you who have the Granite Pass, you can get a free Fan Fare card to Mount Snow.
> 
> It includes:
> * A free ticket valid Sunday - Friday, excluding holidays
> ...



Contact info for getting the card?  I too have little desire to pay money to ski Mount Snow.  Haven't skied there since the 80s


----------



## yeggous (Nov 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Contact info for getting the card?  I too have little desire to pay money to ski Mount Snow.  Haven't skied there since the 80s



You just need to bring your season pass to customer service. I got mine today at the ski expo. This policy is not well advertised. The first person I asked at the Mount Snow booth didn't know what I was talking about. He had to ask for help, but the next two people were very helpful.

It is mentioned on the Crotched page:
http://www.crotchedmountain.com/passholder_benefits.html

I confirmed with the person at the Mount Snow booth that the card comes loaded with a free ticket. I also confirmed this with Brian Heon, the GM at Wildcat. He seemed surprised that I knew about this.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks.  Might take advantage in the spring on a warm day with good bumps


----------



## NHDad (Nov 15, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Is there anyone going to the expo that would be willing to pick me up two early season txts to Bretton Woods. If you can please PM me and we can work out the details.


Last year these were available online after the show, hoping for the same this year. Not sure it is worth it for me to head into the show to grab a few.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 15, 2015)

NHDad said:


> Last year these were available online after the show, hoping for the same this year. Not sure it is worth it for me to head into the show to grab a few.



I really hope they are. I have two free Jr passes with my rentals and it works out great for us. Go up early season, pick up said passes, 4 of us Ski for 40 bucks for the day. Got a mid week pass last year too and that was good for our vacation week.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh and welcome NHDad


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 15, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I really hope they are. I have two free Jr passes with my rentals and it works out great for us. Go up early season, pick up said passes, 4 of us Ski for 40 bucks for the day. Got a mid week pass last year too and that was good for our vacation week.



We are in the same boat.  Our kids have the junior passes.  


.


----------



## JonD (Nov 16, 2015)

Groupon for a $29 Magic lift ticket. Valid any day with holidays blacked out. 

https://www.groupon.com/deals/magic...erral&utm_medium=email&utm_source=receipt_ita


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2015)

JonD said:


> Groupon for a $29 Magic lift ticket. Valid any day with holidays blacked out.
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/magic...erral&utm_medium=email&utm_source=receipt_ita



Yeah, they had that on their web site for yesterday/Sunday only.   I suspect that came about due to nobody staffing their Boston booth to sell those tickets.


----------



## elks (Nov 16, 2015)

NHDad said:


> Last year these were available online after the show, hoping for the same this year. Not sure it is worth it for me to head into the show to grab a few.



According to the person at the BW table, they will not be offering the $19 tickets online this year.  They wanted it to be an Expo exclusive.


----------



## bheemsoth (Nov 17, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Has anyone gotten their Vermont Ski 3 / Ski 5 passes yet?



Not yet for me. Anyone else?


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 17, 2015)

That's correct no online 19$ tickets this year for BW but they Are open tomorrow for Free with donations for the local food bank


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 17, 2015)

bheemsoth said:


> Not yet for me. Anyone else?



Still no!


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2015)

bheemsoth said:


> Not yet for me. Anyone else?


  No, but not concerned yet.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 18, 2015)

*Stratton--Ski and Stay*

Not a bad deal if you plan on doing a midweek ski and stay at Stratton this season

http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deals/albany/Getaway/200164/Stratton-Mountain-Resort?tz_adid=2151617


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.sundayriver.com/events-and-activities/events-calendar/tin-mountain-roundup

$10 off a lift ticket this Saturday and Sunday with a food pantry donation.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 18, 2015)

Still 137 Ski and Ride cards left.  Get them while you can...


.


----------



## Tin (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe a reduction in cost or more mountains next year? lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 18, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Still 137 Ski and Ride cards left.  Get them while you can...



It was 137 when I looked on Monday, so they haven't sold any in several days.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 19, 2015)

United Airlines is having a nice reward flight sale if anybody has the miles and wants to go to Europe.  25% off for travel on Mon-Thur, 15% off for Fri-Sun.  Makes it 45,000 or 51,000 rather than 60,000.  Book by Dec 8 and travel between Jan 11 and Mar 10. 

I hope everybody is taking advantage of those credit card sign on bonuses and have miles to burn.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> United Airlines is having a nice reward flight sale if anybody has the miles and wants to go to Europe.  25% off for travel on Mon-Thur, 15% off for Fri-Sun.  Makes it 45,000 or 51,000 rather than 60,000.  Book by Dec 8 and travel between Jan 11 and Mar 10.
> 
> I hope everybody is taking advantage of those credit card sign on bonuses and have miles to burn.



Not sure i would want to go to Europe right now


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 19, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Not sure i would want to go to Europe right now



Thus the sale prices.  Statistically speaking I suspect you're more likely to be killed driving to the slopes.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry if it's been mentioned.

This year's Warren Miller is much better than recent films. And the they've brought back more vouchers.  Burke, Sugarbush, and Wachusett.  All are mid-week with blackouts but still a good deal.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2015)

3 passes purchases will be mailed out Monday 11/23/15! You are receiving this email update via this email address as it was listed as the purchaser email contact during the purchase process of VSSA/ Ski Vermont 3 pass ticket.
Please Note:
·         3 Passes were mailed to the mailing address provided during the purchase process. For anyone who did not respond to the request for mailing address if the field was incomplete (request done via email or voicemail) the passes were mailed to the billing address of the purchaser.
·         Passes going to the same address were mailed together however each pass does have the individual skier names so please take note when distributing. Names and addresses appear as they were entered at the time of purchase. Your confirmation order should show a match unless I spoke with you to make updates.
·         If you also purchased a 5 pass, these were mailed separately Monday 11/16/15.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 20, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> 3 passes purchases will be mailed out Monday 11/23/15! You are receiving this email update via this email address as it was listed as the purchaser email contact during the purchase process of VSSA/ Ski Vermont 3 pass ticket.
> Please Note:
> ·         3 Passes were mailed to the mailing address provided during the purchase process. For anyone who did not respond to the request for mailing address if the field was incomplete (request done via email or voicemail) the passes were mailed to the billing address of the purchaser.
> ·         Passes going to the same address were mailed together however each pass does have the individual skier names so please take note when distributing. Names and addresses appear as they were entered at the time of purchase. Your confirmation order should show a match unless I spoke with you to make updates.
> ·         If you also purchased a 5 pass, these were mailed separately Monday 11/16/15.



Got the email today as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2015)

Gore 55$ through potterbrothers.com flex tickets price now up on flex tickets.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 22, 2015)

Crotched Mountain corporate rates:

Saturdays
9:00am – 5:00pm or 1:00pm – 9:00pm
$43

Saturday Extreme Midnights 12/26/15 -2/27/16
5:00pm-3:00am
$33

Sundays
9:00am – 5:00pm No Blackouts!
$43

Xmas Vacation: M-F 12/28/15 – 1/1/116
February Vacation: M-F 2/15/16- 2/19/16
$43

M-F non vacation
$39

M-F 3:00pm – 9:00pm non vacation
$30

M-F 6:00pm – 9:00pm End of Day
$20

Junior (18 & under) full day tickets
$33 Always

Rental Equipment $15
Lessons $15
Helmet $10

These rates are available to EICSL club members.


----------



## SkiRay (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello All,

It's been a while and we are late planning this season though we are committing ourselves to another season at PICO... So, you can find us there most weekends this winter but, we will be venturing out to other places...

What we are hoping to find are some early season tix deals - do any of you know of deals for this coming weekend in VT? I guess we can go to Killington but, not sure what else is open. We have been both busy with kid stuff and desperately trying to catch up with deals etc.. 

Checking out Ski Vermont and other sites too.. If I find something, I will post here as well. 

Thanks all.

Best,

Ray


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2015)

Still I wait for my Ride and ski card. I know they have them because they were selling them at The Boston Ski show and at the WM movie in Manchvegas. 

Also signed up for the Stowe opportunity to buy 49 tickets at the ski show. They were supposed to send out a link - never got it. 

Also Cannon was supposed to send a text for Some app you had to down load for cheap tickets after you texted them at the show - still nothing.


----------



## vfly172 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm also waiting for my ride and ski card.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2015)

vfly172 said:


> I'm also waiting for my ride and ski card.



Jeff just emailed me they were sent out this AM.


----------



## vfly172 (Nov 23, 2015)

Great.   Thanks!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 23, 2015)

vfly172 said:


> I'm also waiting for my ride and ski card.



I didn't forget about you!


----------



## Griswold (Nov 23, 2015)

I was told the Cannon text would come when they open.  I also haven't gotten the Stowe link, but I don't remember them saying when that would be sent.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 24, 2015)

Jay Peak has some good rates on Travelzoo.  Two people can stay for $229 per night for ski, splash and stay packages at the Hotel Jay.  This includes weekends and is available from January 3rd through February 10th.


----------



## dlague (Nov 24, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Jeff just emailed me they were sent out this AM.



Yes I have been helping him stuff envelopes.  FYI they start sending after the ski show every year.  Put it on the calendar.  

BTW not all have been mailed yet!  Still stuffing.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> Yes I have been helping him stuff envelopes.  FYI they start sending after the ski show every year.  Put it on the calendar.
> 
> BTW not all have been mailed yet!  Still stuffing.
> 
> ...



I know you posted it here but how come they don't have the weekend tour on their website?


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 25, 2015)

Whaleback BOGO Tuesday
2 ski for $24....mtn is open 3-7


----------



## jimk (Nov 25, 2015)

Did you guys see this offer from Liftopia?

Between 12:01 a.m. MST this Saturday Nov 28 and 11:59 p.m. MST on Monday Nov 30, visit gnarbot.liftopia.com, enter your email address and spin the “Gnar-Bot 5000” virtual slot machine for a guaranteed chance to win between $10 and $250 in Liftopia gift credits. Then check your email for the Liftopia gift credit code for the amount you’ve won. Gift credits may be used to purchase lift tickets at www.liftopia.com.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Fri. 11/27 - Sun. 11/29 ski club/council awareness days at Killington. Tickets $40 for club/council members.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 25, 2015)

Update from Travelzoo for Jay: $179 for ski/splash/stay:

http://www.travelzoo.com/hotel-book...utm_campaign=2157844_html_deal:0&adid=2157844



King Rooms start from $179 per night including *one-day ski lift and water park passes for two*
Rates with *water park passes only *from $109 per night in a King Room
One Bedroom Suites for up to four guests are also discounted
All rates include a $200 coupon booklet of vacation extras upon check-in
 

Travel Nov. 29 - Dec. 17; Jan. 3 - Feb. 10; March 20 - April 28


----------



## dlague (Nov 25, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I know you posted it here but how come they don't have the weekend tour on their website?


'
There web guy changed their site and they are having problems with it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 25, 2015)

Mountain snow has a bunch of deals this Monday cyber Monday including but limited in quantity for 4 packs for 199$ .founders day Saturday December 12/ 12 %?$ lift tickets price goes up during day some other to Mountsnow.com for more details


----------



## Jully (Nov 25, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Mountain snow has a bunch of deals this Monday cyber Monday including but limited in quantity for 4 packs for 199$ .founders day Saturday December 12/ 12 %?$ lift tickets price goes up during day some other to Mountsnow.com for more details



All peak resorts seem to be offering that 4 pack deal. Peak Passport is also offered again. $149 for a ticket to Atticat, Crotched, and Mount Snow. If you use all the tickets then you get another ticket free good at any of the NE Peak resorts.

Limited offer on Cyber Monday.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2015)

Got the skivt3 tix today as well as the rideandski card


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 25, 2015)

Got my card, not the VT tickets yet.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 25, 2015)

Jully said:


> All peak resorts seem to be offering that 4 pack deal. Peak Passport is also offered again. $149 for a ticket to Atticat, Crotched, and Mount Snow. If you use all the tickets then you get another ticket free good at any of the NE Peak resorts.
> 
> Limited offer on Cyber Monday.



Crotched is doing 3/$119 on Monday

Mt Snow Founder's Day 12/12 for $12 if you buy on Monday


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 26, 2015)

Some interesting info from WCAX:

http://www.wcax.com/story/30605703/special-report-slopeside-spending


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Crotched is doing 4/$119 on Monday
> 
> Mt Snow Founder's Day 12/12 for $12 if you buy on Monday



looks 3/119


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 27, 2015)

Corrected! Ty


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 27, 2015)

Unrestricted Pico tix for $40 Cyber Monday only.  Link should be live on monday.


http://buy.picomountain.com/estore/...px?ProductGroupCode=25&ProductCategoryCode=94


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2015)

https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/ticket-sales
 SKI NY will have discounted ticket deals for sale starting in December! Check back or join our email list down below to be notified when you can get yours!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2015)

Griswold said:


> I was told the Cannon text would come when they open.  I also haven't gotten the Stowe link, but I don't remember them saying when that would be sent.



I got the Stowe link


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2015)

jimk said:


> Did you guys see this offer from Liftopia?
> 
> Between 12:01 a.m. MST this Saturday Nov 28 and 11:59 p.m. MST on Monday Nov 30, visit gnarbot.liftopia.com, enter your email address and spin the “Gnar-Bot 5000” virtual slot machine for a guaranteed chance to win between $10 and $250 in Liftopia gift credits. Then check your email for the Liftopia gift credit code for the amount you’ve won. Gift credits may be used to purchase lift tickets at www.liftopia.com.



Noticed in the small print that they expire on Tuesday Dec 1st at midnight so you have to use them almost right away which is kind of a bummer. I put in 6 address and got only 3 -$10 and 3- $15. Not expecting but I was hoping for a little more.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 28, 2015)

Using a combination of email addresses and credits, I was able to get tickets for my family (of four) for a midweek visit to Mt. Orford.  I got two $15 credits and two $20 credits.  All in, after the credits, it was a total of about $16 for the four of us to go skiing for the day.  Now we just have to hope that the weather cooperates.

Thanks for passing this deal along!


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 28, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Using a combination of email addresses and credits, I was able to get tickets for my family (of four) for a midweek visit to Mt. Orford.  I got two $15 credits and two $20 credits.  All in, after the credits, it was a total of about $16 for the four of us to go skiing for the day.  Now we just have to hope that the weather cooperates.
> 
> Thanks for passing this deal along!



I used several emails and got about $80.  Just bought a day at Sunapee and Crotched for 5 bucks total!  I still have credit left!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> I used several emails and got about $80.  Just bought a day at Sunapee and Crotched for 5 bucks total!  I still have credit left!



You can only use one per liftopia account also so you can't lump them all together


----------



## Conrad (Nov 28, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> You can only use one per liftopia account also so you can't lump them all together



You could until about 3 'o'clock today. I was trying to do this for a Killington ticket and succeeded, but then waited for a few more codes to come in before purchasing. By 3:30 they wouldn't allow me to use more than one code at once. Now I'll be getting a million Liftopia emails for my wasted efforts!


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 28, 2015)

I was able to use two codes on the same account, but I used each code for a unique purchase.  I just got an email saying that they are going to be cancelling orders using a second code on the same account.

So far my subsequent code orders are still showing, but we shall see...

It's kind of stupid because even if they cancel the order I can just make a new account and re-use the code.


----------



## Conrad (Nov 28, 2015)

If anyone needs some Liftopia codes, PM me. I have a bunch that I am not going to use.


----------



## jimk (Nov 28, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Noticed in the small print that they expire on Tuesday Dec 1st at midnight so you have to use them almost right away which is kind of a bummer. I put in 6 address and got only 3 -$10 and 3- $15. Not expecting but I was hoping for a little more.



Glad some of you guys did better than me.  I only got one $10 and won't be using it by deadline.  Deadline caught me by surprise too, but makes sense on their part.  Oh well, it was worth a shot for a significantly more valuable voucher.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 28, 2015)

Our two duplicate orders were cancelled.  Oh well...

I'll just stick to the two tickets that my wife and I got (one on my account and one on my wife's).  The regular rate for the kids tickets at Mont Orford are cheap enough at $14 each.  I'll just get those when we get closer to the actual date so I can keep an eye on the weather.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 28, 2015)

I got a $15 code. Plan is Mad River on 3/17 for $2. ($17 tickets for all) If it doesn't work out no real loss.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 28, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> I got a $15 code. Plan is Mad River on 3/17 for $2. ($17 tickets for all) If it doesn't work out no real loss.


That's the way to do it when you have to book so far in advance.  My tickets at Mr. Orford were $5 and change after the credit was applied, so if it doesn't work out I won't sweat it.  By the time February rolls around I will have forgotten that I even spent the money on them.  It's worth the gamble.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 28, 2015)

I just was informed I was getting a refund for both my purchases I made this morning.  Seems they won't let me use the multiple codes even though I did it early today.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 28, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> That's the way to do it when you have to book so far in advance.  My tickets at Mr. Orford were $5 and change after the credit was applied, so if it doesn't work out I won't sweat it.  By the time February rolls around I will have forgotten that I even spent the money on them.  It's worth the gamble.



Mt Snow is also $17 on 3/17, another way to use the codes.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2015)

*2-Night Mount Snow Ski Trip with Transportation from NYC*

per person, double occupancy. $299


https://www.livingsocial.com/escapes/properties/57887-2-night-ski-weekend-in-vermont-transportation


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2015)

I have no idea if these are good deals, but they are posted as such on living social

https://www.livingsocial.com/escapes/interest/ski


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 29, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Mt Snow is also $17 on 3/17, another way to use the codes.



I jumped on the mount snow $2 lift ticket deal...


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone know if Waterville Valley is doing their Patriots Tuesday promo this season?  No info on their site.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 30, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> *Noticed in the small print that they expire on Tuesday Dec 1st at midnight so you have to use them almost right away which is kind of a bummer.*



Yeah, that's really lame.  

Still a good deal if you absolutely know a date and location you'll be skiing somewhere (and don't already have a SOTC option) but for the most part this is a bogus promotion that banks on people not reading the tiny letters at the bottom of the page, and serves mainly as "free email address collecting" for Liftopia.


----------



## reefer (Nov 30, 2015)

Probably a repeat in a couple threads but happening this weekend so:

Bring a new toy, a new article of clothing or five non-perishable food items to Okemo on Sunday, Dec 6, 2015 or Sunday, March 20, 2016 and ski the entire day for just $39! All donations collected will be distributed to Black River Good Neighbors' food bank in Ludlow, VT.

Please Note: A valid Real.Easy Card is required to take advantage of this lift access offer. If the skier/rider does not have one registered in their name, a card may be purchased for $5.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 1, 2015)

I guess I missed out on some fun while in Brazil the last couple of weeks.

The wife and I got our VT Ski 3 passes yesterday.

If anyone has any Liftopia codes they won't be using, I'd love to score one.  Thanks!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 1, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Crotched is doing 3/$119 on Monday
> 
> Mt Snow Founder's Day 12/12 for $12 if you buy on Monday



Looking on Mt. Snow's site today it is showing $29 for 12/12 lift ticket.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 1, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Looking on Mt. Snow's site today it is showing $29 for 12/12 lift ticket.



That is the price after the first 1000 were sold.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 1, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> If anyone has any Liftopia codes they won't be using, I'd love to score one.  Thanks!


Just make sure that you use the code by today.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 1, 2015)

TheEttractions 2016 Go Play! Northeast Fall/Winter Map is out! The maps cost $1 each (plus shipping). This year's map has the following discount coupons:

2 for 1 lift tickets to Jay Peak, Smugglers Notch, Holiday Mountain
2 for 1 night tickets at Otis Ridge, Ski Sundown
$15 off weekends at Catamount
$10 off Mount Peter
$10 off night skiing at Mount Southington
$10 off mid-week tickets at Windham

Not bad for $1!

Get them here:
http://store.ettractions.com/purchase-winter-map-of-northeast-usa-p/2016-nesport.htm


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 2, 2015)

nycskier said:


> TheEttractions 2016 Go Play! Northeast Fall/Winter Map is out! The maps cost $1 each (plus shipping). This year's map has the following discount coupons:
> *
> 2 for 1 lift tickets to Jay Peak, Smugglers Notch*



Can you read the restrictions on the Smuggler's Notch BOGO, in year's past they could be used on weekends.  And I'm not seeing the Jay Peak BOGO, what are the restrictions on that one?


----------



## nycskier (Dec 2, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Can you read the restrictions on the Smuggler's Notch BOGO, in year's past they could be used on weekends.  And I'm not seeing the Jay Peak BOGO, what are the restrictions on that one?



Both Smuggler's and Jay have holiday period blackout restrictions on the BOGO and Jay's are only valid Sun to Fri (meaning you can't use them on Saturdays). The Jay coupon is on the lower right hand corner of the 2nd page.


----------



## dlague (Dec 2, 2015)

reefer said:


> Probably a repeat in a couple threads but happening this weekend so:
> 
> Bring a new toy, a new article of clothing or five non-perishable food items to Okemo on Sunday, Dec 6, 2015 or Sunday, March 20, 2016 and ski the entire day for just $39! All donations collected will be distributed to Black River Good Neighbors' food bank in Ludlow, VT.
> 
> Please Note: A valid Real.Easy Card is required to take advantage of this lift access offer. If the skier/rider does not have one registered in their name, a card may be purchased for $5.



Funny!  NH/VT skiers have deals every Sunday that are better for afternoon lift tickets ($34) or the same deal ($39) for Sunday Solution.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 2, 2015)

nycskier said:


> Both Smuggler's and Jay have holiday period blackout restrictions on the BOGO and *Jay's are only valid Sun to Fri (meaning you can't use them on Saturdays).* The Jay coupon is on the lower right hand corner of the 2nd page.



Thanks.  That's what I figured.  Jay Peak dialed back Saturday discounts a lot the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 2, 2015)

Bolton valley for $34.   Good weekends, not holiday periods.   
http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/boston/50-percent-off-lift-ticket-at-bolton-valley


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2015)

Don't belong to a ski club and need lodging?  That's OK, they'll often  take your money anyways in exchange for a bed in their lodge.  Ask to  come as a guest, or to be sponsored.  The going price is $30-35 on the  east coast.  there's probably no usurious tax or other fees and you'll  probably get free wireless.  You get a shared bedroom, a full kitchen, a  place to leave your gear and a great living room with fireplace.  Maybe even a ride or shuttle to the mountain.  You  can share your stories and lies with like minded snowsports fans.    Clubs always can use new members, so they are hopeful if you stay, you  might become a member.

http://www.eicsl.org/clubs.html

http://skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 3, 2015)

Still 127 left...
http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=6032796
Ski and ride card. They pushed it too much with the price.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 3, 2015)

Not sure I should post this as it may be over used and disappear in future years when I want to use it but here it is...

http://highgatefamilyski.webs.com/


----------



## fahz (Dec 3, 2015)

*Two Ways to Save Big at Whiteface on Sunday, December 13[SUP]th[/SUP]*

#1  Free Lift Ticket – for all those wearing a Santa Costume​ #2  Donate a coat or toy – get 50% off your lift ticket​[h=3]*Santa Skis for Free at Whiteface*[/h] Join Whiteface for some holiday spirit and fun. On Sunday, December 13[SUP]th[/SUP],   all Santas ski for free. Come dressed as Santa, participate in our  group photo and ski for free all day. Don't have a Santa costume? Donate  a gently used coat or a new toy for a child and receive 50% off your  lift ticket. We are teaming up with the Boyscouts and United Way of the  Adirondacks to distribute your donations to families in need.


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Not sure I should post this as it may be over used and disappear in future years when I want to use it but here it is...
> 
> http://highgatefamilyski.webs.com/



That is pretty cool!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 3, 2015)

billski said:


> Don't belong to a ski club and need lodging?  That's OK, they'll often  take your money anyways in exchange for a bed in their lodge.  Ask to  come as a guest, or to be sponsored.  The going price is $30-35 on the  east coast.  there's probably no usurious tax or other fees and you'll  probably get free wireless.  You get a shared bedroom, a full kitchen, a  place to leave your gear and a great living room with fireplace.  Maybe even a ride or shuttle to the mountain.  You  can share your stories and lies with like minded snowsports fans.    Clubs always can use new members, so they are hopeful if you stay, you  might become a member.
> 
> http://www.eicsl.org/clubs.html
> 
> http://skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub



Good advice. If anyone is looking for contact info and rates for the EICSL clubs in NH, I have a list. The going rate there is typically $25, with only a couple clubs more than that.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2015)

For anybody who wants to check back on previous year's offerings.

Skiing on the Cheap

2007-08 2008-09 2009-10 2010-11 2011-12  2012-13 2013-14 2014-15  2015-16

don't know what happened to the first three threads.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Still 127 left...
> http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=6032796
> Ski and ride card. They pushed it too much with the price.



Wow.  Not.  Moving.  At. All. 

And BTW, still 127 left.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2015)

Griswold said:


> I was told the Cannon text would come when they open.  I also haven't gotten the Stowe link, but I don't remember them saying when that would be sent.



Anyone get the text from Cannon yet?


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2015)

Tenney (NH) plans to have a free ski day once they open.  Smart move.  No date set, they're just pedal to the metal to get things operational.


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2015)

The Point Ski and ride, 50% off Fridays
http://pointfm.com/ski-and-ride-2016.html

I've used it for five years now.  It's great!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 5, 2015)

Jiminy Peak, $29 8hr lift ticket for 12/6. Must be purchased online before midnight 12/5. http://www.jiminypeak.com/Skiing-Riding/Tickets-Passes/E-Coupons/Lift-Ticket-E-Coupon-12-6-15


----------



## petergriffen (Dec 5, 2015)

Did anyone ever get a collective list of all days and dates going?
it would be great to have that on the first page


----------



## dlague (Dec 6, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> Did anyone ever get a collective list of all days and dates going?
> it would be great to have that on the first page



Collective list of what days?  I have a summary post on the first page and could add it.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2015)

http://www.skiridefree.com/gas_ski_how.html

2015/16 is updated. Way less VT stations


----------



## dlague (Dec 8, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.skiridefree.com/gas_ski_how.html
> 
> 2015/16 is updated. Way less VT stations



The focus seems to be more of a NY CT play.  Too bad there was not more of a reach into NH and western/northern VT


----------



## dlague (Dec 8, 2015)

My son will be up for a week so I was looking into what deals Cannon has for Military and I thought this was interesting.

All US *active duty, retired, reserve and veteran* members of ALL military branches are eligible for the Military Discount. Discount does not apply to family members.

Military** 	55/Full 	44/Half

Generally applies to Active only at many ski areas.  Little over 25% off.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 8, 2015)

Free Bretton Woods junior anytime ticket with the purchase of Legoland admission:
https://www.legolanddiscoverycenter...and-discovery-center-boston-flexi-ticket.aspx


----------



## SKI-3PO (Dec 8, 2015)

Killington Adventure package - I assume somebody wants to do all of these things:

http://www.killingtonsunoco.com/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.skiridefree.com/gas_ski_how.html
> 
> 2015/16 is updated.* Way less VT stations*



What on earth?   Sigh.... looks like another great ski deal will soon be going the way of the dodo bird.

EDIT:  Though now that I think about it, given what a near-Monopoly gas stations are in Vermont, I suppose if the big 2 opted out, and you dont actively seek out some independents, this could happen.

At any rate, I'll put these into my GPS map for those here that use it.


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2015)

*groupon

Mt. Abram Ski Resort*
Lift tickets at Mt. Abram

[h=4]The Deal[/h]  

$69 for ski lift tickets for two ($110 value)


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2015)

this groupon is still up and active

[h=1]                 Lift Ticket or Tubing at Magic Mountain Ski Resort (Up to 55% Off). Five Options Available.                [/h]                   [h=2]Londonderry[/h]           [h=4]Choose from Five Options[/h]  

$39 for one lift ticket valid any day of the week ($67 value)
$15 for one lift ticket valid on Thursday only ($25 value)
$25 for tubing for two ($50 value)
$45 for tubing for four ($100 value)
$95 for tubing for six ($150 value)


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2015)

*In 2013, your favorite family friendly ski area, the  Middlebury Snow Bowl opened a new carpet lift and allows the public to  ride for free.*



*Situated on a gentle slope, the “Wonder Carpet” is a great  place for beginners to learn or gain confidence before heading out onto  one of our three chair lifts. So bring the kids, the family, friends and  ride for free. There is no catch – it’s free. Who can say no to free  skiing?  Call ahead for hours of operation.  802-443-7669*


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2015)

[h=2]47% Savings on Thursday Snow Tubing at McIntyre Ski Area[/h]http://www.couptopia.com/Deals/McIntyreTubing


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2015)

good  toward a one day pass at Pats Peak. Not valid on Saturday nights POP  and expires end of season 2016. No cash value, all sales final.                      
                                     30%
OFF                                  
                                             Quantity Remaining:                                                                                       28                                                                                      Certificate Value:                                                                                      $66.00                                          *Keene **Deals* Price:                                          *$46.20*



http://dollarsavershow.com/Default.aspx?station_id=14


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2015)

Shell is doing something starting January 
http://skifreedeals.com/


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2015)

buy helley hanson and ski free at chamonix or aspen.
http://www.hellyhansen.com/skifree


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2015)

smuggs, off mountain disc tix

*Discount Ticket Locations* 

Visit one of the following locations to purchase a Lift Ticket Voucher and Save! 








Location




Address




City




Phone




HoursSports Experts930, Ste-Catherine OuestMontreal, Que, Canada(514)866-1914DailyOutdoor Gear Exchange152 Cherry St.Burlington, VT(802) 860-0190Mon - Thurs 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
Fri 10:00 am - 8:00 pm
Sat 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
Sun 10:00 am - 6:00 pmSki Rack85 Main St.Burlington, VT(802) 658-3313Mon - Thur 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
Fri 10:00 am - 8:00 pm
Sat 9:00 am - 6:00 pm
Sun 11:00 am - 5:00 pmSnow Drop Ski Shop21 Essex Way
Essex ShoppesEssex, VT(802) 871-5029 Sun 10:00 am - 6:00 pm
Mon - Sat 10:00 am - 8:00 pm
Onion River Sports20 Langdon StMontpelier, VT  (802) 229-9409Mon - Thurs 9:30 am - 6:00 pm
Fri 9:30 am - 8:00 pm
Sat 9:30 am - 5:00 pm
Sun 11:00 am - 4:00 pmAlpine Shop1184 Williston Rd.S. Burlington, VT(802) 862-2714Mon - Fri 10:00 am - 8:00 pm
Sat 9:00 am - 7:00 pm
Sun 11:00 am - 5:00 pmKevin Smith's Sports Connection38 S. Main St.St. Albans, VT(802) 524-3312Mon - Fri 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
Sat 9:00 am - 5:00 pm
Sun 12:00 noon - 4:00 pmUnderhill Country Store1 Pleasant Valley Rd.Underhill Center, VT(802) 899-4056Mon - Fri 7:00 am - 7:00 pm
Sat - Sun 7:30 am - 7:00 pm
 
*And in the following Vermont Shaw's Supermarkets: Colchester, South Burlington, Williston, Montpelier, Waterbury, and Stowe.*


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2015)

dlague said:


> The focus seems to be more of a NY CT play.  Too bad there was not more of a reach into NH and western/northern VT



my favorite stop is still on the list:

Valero 242 Mohawk Trail Greenfield MA


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2015)

billski said:


> Shell is doing something starting January
> http://skifreedeals.com/



At least read the same day postings...

http://www.skiridefree.com/gas_ski_how.html


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> At least read the same day postings...
> 
> http://www.skiridefree.com/gas_ski_how.html





```

```

Entirely different program.  Your link is about MOBIL.  At least click on the link.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 9, 2015)

billski said:


> Entirely different program.  Your link is about MOBIL.  At least click on the link.



Yeah this one, http://skifreedeals.com/ , is typically western stuff.  They added Michigan a few years ago.  Always a great deal though.  In the past you've only needed 1 fill-up to get a 2 for 1 ticket, I assume that will still be the case.  It was always very easy to just go to a gas station and either ask people for their receipts, or just grab the ones people left in the pump.  Used it a number of times in WA/OR/CA/CO.  They haven't been in OR/WA in quite a while though.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2015)

billski said:


> Entirely different program.  Your link is about MOBIL.  At least click on the link.



My bad sorry. As Jaytrem said it is usually for western areas. Used it for Copper before.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> It was always very easy to just go to a gas station and either ask people for their receipts, or just grab the ones people left in the pump.


  BEST TIP OF THE DAY!   I get my gas at a no-name station for 20+ cents/gallon less.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2015)

billski said:


> BEST TIP OF THE DAY!   I get my gas at a no-name station for 20+ cents/gallon less.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2015)

Got word that the problem with VT this year is that one of the big distributors chose not to participate with a lot of their stations.  I'll just have to use better mileage planning so I can get a return fill-up in NY rather than VT.  

One positive I noticed, however, is that the gas station in Lake Placid is back (they didnt participate last season), so each Whiteface visit is an easy stamp.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2015)

Puck it said:


> !!


!!





you guys are on a roll today.   I'll challenge you to a ski off on MRG Paradise to settle this one!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2015)

billski said:


> !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so HS.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2015)

Link to the 2015 - 2016 Ski Ride Free gas station map I create.

Hopefully this helps you earn some BOGOs.



BenedictGomez said:


> *
> 
> 2015 - 2016 Ski Ride Free GPS Map*
> 
> ...



https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?hl=en&authuser=0&mid=zN6m0B3QfdcY.kXBBE0RigkoI


----------



## yeggous (Dec 9, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> What on earth?   Sigh.... looks like another great ski deal will soon be going the way of the dodo bird.
> 
> EDIT:  Though now that I think about it, given what a near-Monopoly gas stations are in Vermont, I suppose if the big 2 opted out, and you dont actively seek out some independents, this could happen.
> 
> At any rate, I'll put these into my GPS map for those here that use it.



Useless to me. The only mountains I would consider skiing on that list are in Vermont, and cheap Vermont tickets at rates better than BOGO are easy to come by. Nothing worthwhile in NH or ME where good discounts are harder to find.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2015)

http://store.ettractions.com/purchase-winter-map-of-northeast-usa-p/2016-nesport.htm  Here is an image of the brochure we usually pickup at travel stops/rest areas in New England.  It's an eye test, just have to wait until someone picks one up.  I see butternut, bromley, catamount, smuggs, wa-wa, jimney, mt. peter, otis ridge, bristol, old forge, windham


----------



## Griswold (Dec 9, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Anyone get the text from Cannon yet?



I got the text today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2015)

yeggous said:


> *Useless to me. *The only mountains I would consider skiing on that list are in Vermont, and cheap Vermont tickets at rates better than BOGO are easy to come by. Nothing worthwhile in NH or ME where good discounts are harder to find.




Uhhhhh....... okay?


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 9, 2015)

Free Gunstock night ticket with admission to "Fade to Winter" at The Flying Monkey, Plymouth. NH on 12/29.  Tix from $16

http://www.flyingmonkeynh.com/event-detail/matchstick-productions-fade-to-winter/2015-12-29/


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 9, 2015)

Couple games left for Skate and ski.  $99 for a Bruins game and a Sun through Fri ticket to Loon.
http://bruins.nhl.com/club/page.htm?id=38915


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2015)

Social Boston Sports, ski trips, Jay Peak x2 and Park City
http://socialbostonsports.com/events


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2015)

billski said:


> buy helley hanson and ski free at chamonix or aspen.
> http://www.hellyhansen.com/skifree



I laugh about deals like this!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2015)

AAA Auto association

Save an additional $5 on Wachusett Lift Tickets*, Learn to Ski/Ride** and BFF  Packages*** with promo code WMAAA when tickets are purchased online in  advance.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 10, 2015)

billski said:


> http://store.ettractions.com/purchase-winter-map-of-northeast-usa-p/2016-nesport.htm  Here is an image of the brochure we usually pickup at travel stops/rest areas in New England.  It's an eye test, just have to wait until someone picks one up.  I see butternut, bromley, catamount, smuggs, wa-wa, jimney, mt. peter, otis ridge, bristol, old forge, windham



I already posted this up thread. I got the map. Here the details:


nycskier said:


> TheEttractions 2016 Go Play! Northeast  Fall/Winter Map is out! The maps cost $1 each (plus shipping). This  year's map has the following discount coupons:
> 
> 2 for 1 lift tickets to Jay Peak, Smugglers Notch, Holiday Mountain
> 2 for 1 night tickets at Otis Ridge, Ski Sundown
> ...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2015)

On sale next Friday 12/18
The Crotch
http://www.vivamanchvegasdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=2183232


----------



## yeggous (Dec 11, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> On sale next Friday 12/18
> The Crotch
> http://www.vivamanchvegasdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=2183232



The Crotch offers corporate walk-up rates to all EICSL members.

2015 -2016 Crotched Mountain Corporate Ticket Rates

Saturday 9a -5p or 1p to 9p $43 adult
Sunday 9a -5p no blackouts!  $43 adult

Xmas Vacation: M-F (12/28/15 - 1/1/116) $43 adult
                                         AND
February Vacation: M-F (2/15/16- 2/19/16) $43 adult

M-F non vacation / $39 adult
M-F non vacation / 3p-9p all ages $30
End of Day M-F / 6p-9p all ages $20 

Junior (18 & under) full day tickets always $33

Rental equipment $15
Lessons $15
Helmet $10

Saturday Extreme Midnights 5p-3a (12/26/15 -2/27/16) $33

*** Limit of 2 adults and 3 juniors per ID for any session


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 11, 2015)

*Shawnee Peak---$29 New England Ski Days*

http://www.shawneepeak.com/mountain/shawnee-peak-events/108/

3 Fridays during the season
Jan 8th, Feb 5th, March 4th


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2015)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/tickets/?resort-name=&ticket-type=flex&s-date=2015-12-19

More deals to for midweek at bunch of hills and weekends thus winter through them.
https://www.potterbrothers.com/tickets/?resort-name=&ticket-type=flex&s-date=2015-12-20


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 11, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Not sure I should post this as it may be over used and disappear in future years when I want to use it but here it is...
> 
> http://highgatefamilyski.webs.com/



Any idea on the dates?  I didn't see it on the website, but seems like a great deal.  I sent them an email to ask what dates they are offering the deal.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 11, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Any idea on the dates?  I didn't see it on the website, but seems like a great deal.  I sent them an email to ask what dates they are offering the deal.



Click the calendar tab of that link. Seems like every sunday Jan-March...awesome deal I agree


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Any idea on the dates?  I didn't see it on the website, but seems like a great deal.  I sent them an email to ask what dates they are offering the deal.


http://highgatefamilyski.webs.com/apps/calendar/


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 11, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Click the calendar tab of that link. Seems like every sunday Jan-March...awesome deal I agree



Where's the face-palm smiley icon when you need it?  Stupid me, thank you for pointing out the obvious there that they have their own calendar right on the website.

You're right, just checked against the calendar - every Sunday starting January and ending in March.  That's a pretty awesome deal.

Big thanks to *Smellytele* for the original post.  I got to try out Jay Peak for the 1st time last year thanks to a voucher from *Billski* (big thanks!!) and absolutely loved it.  I believe it was early May when I went, so conditions were not ideal and not everything was open, but I am really looking forward to getting back to Jay this season again.


----------



## timmyc (Dec 11, 2015)

...


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 11, 2015)

Mt Snow lift ticket with a $45 donation to Brattleboro Boys and Girls Club.  Ticket is only valid 1/4/16 to 1/15/16 which includes one weekend.

http://www.bgcbrattleboro.com/


----------



## dlague (Dec 12, 2015)

timmyc said:


> free tip from an idiot: when you download the "adored" app via the link from cannon - do NOT "REDEEM NOW"!!! I did so thinking it would download a ticket to my phone or something. NOPE - it told me I had 15 minutes to use it. And 15 minutes later - it is GONE. Bye bye $25 unrestricted cannon lift ticket deal.
> 
> I'm sure I'm the only impulsive moron who would make this mistake, but just in case there's anyone else out there.... thought I'd share



Ya I already had Adored downloaded.  Got the message from Cannon but the promised $25 lift ticket is not there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dmw (Dec 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ya I already had Adored downloaded.  Got the message from Cannon but the promised $25 lift ticket is not there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I think you need to re-download the Adored app specifically from the link in the text they sent, it worked for me yesterday. Pretty cool that it's a no blackout $25 ticket.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 12, 2015)

Where can I find this specific link for download?


----------



## Tin (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm so tempted to retitle a ridiculous porn fetish link and post it....


----------



## dmw (Dec 12, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Where can I find this specific link for download?



Try this link, though it may be iPhone specific 

http://getadored.net/dl/qavh3-l86u2

I originally signed up by texting SKI to 1 (484) 575-4226


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2015)

REI members
discount day tickets.  varies by store, call ahead
East and West coast
http://www.rei.com/c/lift-tickets?r=c&ir=category:lift-tickets&page=1


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2015)

Colorado tickets  on the cheap
http://coloradoskideals.blogspot.com/


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2015)

CSC ski club members, 2015-16

Magic Mountain; Show your membership card with valid CSC sticker and  receive discounts everyday this season! Thursday -$20. Friday - $40 or  $30 for a half day. Saturday, Sunday, Holidays - $50. Deals for seniors,  kids, and teens too. 5 years old and under is always free.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2015)

dmw said:


> Try this link, though it may be iPhone specific
> 
> http://getadored.net/dl/qavh3-l86u2
> 
> I originally signed up by texting SKI to 1 (484) 575-4226



I think you had to go to ski show and text them then they had your text number to send you a link. If you already had the app some how they send it right to the app but still they said you had to text them at the ski show. Maybe not but...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2015)

https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/ticket-sales


----------



## dlague (Dec 14, 2015)

dmw said:


> Try this link, though it may be iPhone specific
> 
> http://getadored.net/dl/qavh3-l86u2
> 
> I originally signed up by texting SKI to 1 (484) 575-4226





Smellytele said:


> I think you had to go to ski show and text them then they had your text number to send you a link. If you already had the app some how they send it right to the app but still they said you had to text them at the ski show. Maybe not but...



This part of the URL "qavh3-l86u2" is your identifier.  In anycase, I was at the ski show and they sent me the URL.  I had to delete Adored and reinstall it to get it.  Make sure to select redeem later.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 16, 2015)

Win a free triple tickets to Camelback. Camelback is having a 12 days of Christmas promo sweepstakes and giving away free triple tickets (good for 3 free lift tickets) everyday for 12 days. You can enter the Sweepstakes here:
http://woobox.com/56vwng/gjggic


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2015)

K card for any one is or was a military Veterans.
Free Express Cards for Military
Active Duty, Retired and Honorably Discharged members of the U.S. Military are eligible for a FREE Express Card, plus free skiing on Veteran's Day.
Just present your valid U.S. Military, U.S. Retired Military I.D., a copy of your DD214 form (photo ID required) or discharge certificate (photo ID required) at the Snowshed Sales Center or K-1 Guest Services  to pick up your card.
EXPRESS GIFT CARDS


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 17, 2015)

Amazon has 182cm Surface Sherpa skis with Prime shipping for $156.
http://www.amazon.com/SURFACE-SHRP-182-cm-Surface-Sherpa-182cm/dp/B00DSZYOV0

Only one pair left in stock.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 17, 2015)

Still 117 Ski and Ride cards left.  And the website says, "This deal is hot!"


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 17, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Still 117 Ski and Ride cards left.  And the website says, "This deal is hot!"




I posted it on Reddit skiing to try and help them move a few and to help the Reddit skiing crew out with a good deal. Like 4 of them sold the day I made the post. I get that they removed jay, but this is still tremendous for someone like me who doesn't commit to a single mountain season pass in the east. Also a great stocking stuffer for my beginner girlfriend. The money is a big deterrent for her. She got all her own gear over the summer, and now has, realistically, 7 prepaid days (cannon, gore, whiteface, smuggs, Bolton, Burke, owls head), so all she will need to pay for are lessons. Last year she got 10 days to my 37. She can pay liftopia rate for 3-5 days. My goal is to turn her into a bump shredding tree skiing total badass. We are a long ways away.


----------



## Tin (Dec 17, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Also a great stocking stuffer for my beginner girlfriend. The money is a big deterrent for her. She got all her own gear over the summer, and now has, realistically, 7 prepaid days (cannon, gore, whiteface, smuggs, Bolton, Burke, owls head), so all she will need to pay for are lessons. Last year she got 10 days to my 37. She can pay liftopia rate for 3-5 days. My goal is to turn her into a bump shredding tree skiing total badass. We are a long ways away.



You'd be amazed how quick it can happen. 40 days in two seasons and if there is not moguls, woods, or technical stuff to ski she won't bother lol. She moved up to big 163cm and 90mm waist skis last year. It's awesome when they fall in love with it and can't wait to go.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 17, 2015)

Good for you. I'm working on it. We ordered her a typical beginners ski package over the summer and went with 148s based on evo's sizing chart, and they felt big for her compared to her rentals last year. I told her that her rentals were intentionally too short to make things easier and that she should have an appropriate length ski and that she will appreciate it as she gets better and more confident. For now she's scared of them. Really sucks that the conditions have not let me bring her up yet this season. Really hoping for 1/9. She keeps thinking I'm leaving her out intentionally. She doesn't get it that basically all that is available to her is magic carpet terrain, unless she spends some $ at Sunday River. I told her I refuse to use our Champlain valley cards anywhere until the resorts are more opened up.


----------



## Tin (Dec 17, 2015)

Don't blame you. I think ice skating and "going to the top, now get down" really helped in the progress.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 17, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Still 117 Ski and Ride cards left.  And the website says, "This deal is hot!"



So they told 10 in two-weeks, in front of Christmas?  At that rate they'll sell them out in mid to late June.  

On the bright side, next year they'll lower the price or add more mountains.  People know what's up.


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I posted it on Reddit skiing to try and help them move a few and to help the Reddit skiing crew out with a good deal. Like 4 of them sold the day I made the post. I get that they removed jay, but this is still tremendous for someone like me who doesn't commit to a single mountain season pass in the east. Also a great stocking stuffer for my beginner girlfriend. The money is a big deterrent for her. She got all her own gear over the summer, and now has, realistically, 7 prepaid days (cannon, gore, whiteface, smuggs, Bolton, Burke, owls head), so all she will need to pay for are lessons. Last year she got 10 days to my 37. She can pay liftopia rate for 3-5 days. My goal is to turn her into a bump shredding tree skiing total badass. We are a long ways away.



I am lucky my wife is getting close.  She will go in the trees and bumps occasionally but prefers steeps.  She will follow me anywhere which works out well.  Patience is key.  My wife did not ski when we met 15 years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2015)

dlague said:


> I am lucky my wife is getting close.  She will go in the trees and bumps occasionally but prefers steeps.  She will follow me anywhere which works out well.  Patience is key.  My wife did not ski when we met 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



This is similar to my wife. Loves the steeps, does ski trees if they aren't real tight and survives bumps. She has learned not to follow me as have most of my friends. Actually most people have learned never to follow even my sons including their friends. I taught them well.


----------



## dmw (Dec 18, 2015)

Ragged $19 12/19-1/1

http://raggedmountainresort.com/Blog/


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2015)

dmw said:


> Ragged $19 12/19-1/1
> 
> http://raggedmountainresort.com/Blog/



let the no snow, warm temp discounts begin!


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2015)

Wonder how many ski areas will have discounted skiing?  That will hurt the bottom line for sure.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 18, 2015)

dlague said:


> *Wonder how many ski areas will have discounted skiing?  That will hurt the bottom line for sure*.



I've been checking every day hoping Vermont areas may go into panic mode and offer advanced steal-of-a-deal lodging, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> Wonder how many ski areas will have discounted skiing?  That will hurt the bottom line for sure.



BW went up to $69, for limited terrain !
Bet it's a mad house there this weekend as usual .


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## elks (Dec 19, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> BW went up to $69, for limited terrain !
> Bet it's a mad house there this weekend as usual .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It was completely empty there last Sunday.


----------



## elks (Dec 19, 2015)

dmw said:


> Ragged $19 12/19-1/1
> 
> http://raggedmountainresort.com/Blog/



Got excited for a minute then realized the open terrain.  One alpine green trail!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Whiteface

_Purchase  a full day or multi-day lift ticket at the window, online at  Whiteface.com, through a lodging property, or with your Frequent Skier  Card that is valid between December 21 thru January 2, 2016 and you'll  receive a 1 Day Non-Holiday lift ticket voucher valid from January 4,  2016 thru end of the season 2015-2016._


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 19, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Whiteface
> 
> _Purchase  a full day or multi-day lift ticket at the window, online at  Whiteface.com, through a lodging property, or with your Frequent Skier  Card that is valid between December 21 thru January 2, 2016 and you'll  receive a 1 Day Non-Holiday lift ticket voucher valid from January 4,  2016 thru end of the season 2015-2016._



So you buy a discounted ticket, and receive a ticket for a full price day as well?  That's a helluva deal.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2015)

dmw said:


> Ragged $19 12/19-1/1
> 
> http://raggedmountainresort.com/Blog/



Good for them. That's a good idea. You can't change the weather, but at least you can try to get people out and to the slopes.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 23, 2015)

Half price Magic Mountain.  I think they are unrestricted but just looked quick.  $33.50 per day, no limit

http://offers.cbslocal.com/


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2015)

The way things are going we might see some late January merch sales about 30 days early!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2015)

http://www.whiteface.com/tickets/wh...ok&utm_content=newsfeed&utm_term=holiday-bogo

Holiday season buy Whiteface adk ticket get half off for rest of the season ticket.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 23, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> http://www.whiteface.com/tickets/wh...ok&utm_content=newsfeed&utm_term=holiday-bogo
> 
> Holiday season buy Whiteface adk ticket get half off for rest of the season ticket.



Belleayre has the same deal. Oddly, Gore is not.

http://belleayre.com/pricing-and-products/tickets/ticket-deals


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2015)

Sweepstakes begins at 12:00:00 a.m. or store open (MST), December 19,  2015 and ends at 11:59:59 p.m. or store close (MST), December 28, 2015.

Entrant must be 18 years of age or older as of December 19, 2015 and a  resident of the fifty (50) United States or the District of Columbia. 

Online Entry: sierratradingpost.com/contest/brand/ <----- copy/paste  to enter without appended SD affiliate link. Limit one (1) online entry  per person or email address. Duplicate entries on the online entry form  from any person or email address will be removed.

Facebook Application: https://www.facebook.com/sierratr...961295269/  Limit one (1) entry through Facebook per person or email address.  Duplicate entries on the Facebook entry form from any person or email  address will be removed.

Retail Entry: Visit one of our retail stores in Cheyenne, Wyoming; Reno,  Nevada; Boise, Idaho; Greenwood Village, Colorado; Fort Collins,  Colorado; Colorado Springs, Colorado; Burlington, VT; or Cody, Wyoming  and fill out an entry form at the in-store kiosk or on the tablet (if  available). Limit one (1) retail entry per person; duplicate retail  entries will be null and void.

Prizes: Sierra Trading Post is giving away two (2) Marmot ski jackets  and ski pants; one set men’s and one set women’s. Approximate retail  value (“ARV”) of the men’s set is $510.00 and the women’s is $440. Total  ARV of the prizes for the sweepstakes is $950.00.

Official  Rules - sierratradingpost.com/lp2/disclaimer-marmot-giveaway-121915/


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 24, 2015)

billski said:


> Sweepstakes begins at 12:00:00 a.m. or store open (MST), December 19,  2015 and ends at 11:59:59 p.m. or store close (MST), December 28, 2015.
> 
> Entrant must be 18 years of age or older as of December 19, 2015 and a  resident of the fifty (50) United States or the District of Columbia.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bill!

Entered for myself and my wife.


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2015)

[h=1]$30 Thursdays at Mt. Ellen (Sugarbush). All season. Holiday weeks blacked out.[/h]


----------



## dlague (Dec 31, 2015)

billski said:


> [h=1]$30 Thursdays at Mt. Ellen (Sugarbush). All season. Holiday weeks blacked out.[/h]



They have always done that!  That is like listing all the weekday deals for all the resorts.  Like $25 NH resident Wednesdays and 2 for 1 Tuesdays and Thursdays at Cannon or $35 VT/NH resident midweek at Pico.  The list can go on and on!


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2015)

dlague said:


> They have always done that!  That is like listing all the weekday deals for all the resorts.


Like everyone knows? :roll:


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 31, 2015)

billski said:


> Like everyone knows? :roll:



A deal is a deal.  I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## dlague (Dec 31, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> A deal is a deal.  I'm glad you posted it.



here are a bunch in NH

*Black Mountain*
*Black Monday*
Valid Days:  Monday 
Full time local residents ski or ride for just $25 
Not valid during holiday periods, must provide local ID.
*Girls Day Out*
Valid Days:  Tuesday 
Ladies ski all day for $25. Add lunch for an additional $10. 
Not valid during holiday periods.
*Happy Hump Day*
Ski from 12:30-4pm for $17!
Not valid during holiday periods.
*Family Passport- Midweek*
Valid Days:  Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday,  Thursday,  Friday 
Midweek Family Passport for just $129! Ticket for 2 Adults and 2 Juniors.
Not valid during holiday periods.
*Family Passport- Weekend*
Valid Days:  Saturday,  Sunday 
Family Passport for $159! 2 Adults and 2 Juniors with no blackout dates!
*Locals Sunday Afternoon*
Valid Days:  Sunday 
Carroll, Coos & Oxford County residents ski for $15 after 12:30 on Sunday afternoons. 
Valid ID required, not valid during holiday periods.
*After 2pm Deal*
Valid Days:  Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday,  Thursday,  Friday,  Saturday,  Sunday 
Ski any day after 2pm and ski free with purchase of full price next day lift ticket.
Cannot be combined with other offers.
*Silver Fox Club*
Valid Days:  Thursday 
If you're 55 and up, ski all day each Thursday for $25. 
Not valid during holiday periods.
*Snow Day Deal*
Valid Days:  Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday,  Thursday,  Friday 
Carroll, Coos, Oxford County Snow Day- Any day the school is closed due to snow, ski for $15. 
Child must be accompanied by adult. Not valid during holiday periods.

*Bretton Woods*
*Family Interchangeable Tickets*
Valid Days:  Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday,  Thursday,  Friday,  Saturday,  Sunday 
Mom & Dad can each go skiing for the price of one. While Dad hands out with the little ones in the Base Lodge, Mom can take to the slopes. And then when she returns, they can switch off. At any ticket window, Mom and Dad may purchase two identical alpine lift tickets at the single-ticket price. Only one may be used at any given time. Regular full-day daily ticket pricing applies.
*Two- For- One Wednesdays*
Valid Days:  Wednesday 
Two adults ski or ride for the price of one duing non-holiday periods.
*Kids' Discount*
Valid Days:  Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday,  Thursday,  Friday,  Saturday,  Sunday 
Children ages 4 & under always ski free with a paying adult.


*Cannon Mountain*
*Two-For-One Lift Tickets*
Valid Days:  Tuesday,  Thursday 
Tuesday & Thursday lift tickets are  2-for-$75 or 1-for-$49*
(*Not valid 12/29/15, 12/31/15, 2/16/16 or 2/18/16)
*NH Residents Wednesdays*
Valid Days:  Wednesday 
Any Wednesday, non-holiday** present a valid NH ID and get a $25 lift ticket.
**Not valid 12/30/15

*Cranmore Mountain Resort*
*Twilight Ticket*
Valid Days:  Saturday 
$42 for all ages 2-6pm. 
Valid on Saturdays and vacation weeks.
*After Two Tomorrow Too*
Valid Days:  Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday,  Thursday,  Friday,  Saturday,  Sunday 
Buy a lift ticket after 2pm and ski the rest of the day plus all of the next day!

*Gunstock Mountain Resort*
*Two-For-One Mondays*
Valid Days:  Monday 
2 Prime Time lift tickets for the price of 1. 
Not valid December 28, January 18 and February 15.
*Two-For-One Tuesday Nights*
2 Prime Time lift tickets for the price of 1. 

*King Pine at Purity Spring Resort*
*Tuesday Night Skiing*
Valid Days:  Tuesday 
$10 Night skiing lift ticket on Tuesday's from 4-9pm.
Added BONUS! Tuesday nights enjoy $10 rentals, $10 lessons, and $10 Burger & Beer at the Pine Cone Cafe with valid lift ticket.
*Moonlight Family 4 Pack*
Valid Days:  Saturday 
A family of four can ski or snowboard at King Pine any Saturday night (or any holiday night) under the lights from 4-9pm, including free family racing (Saturdays only) for $58!
*Sunday Afternoons*
Valid Days:  Sunday 
Enjoy discount lift tickets after 12:30pm on non-holiday Sunday afternoons.
Adults $26, Juniors $16

*Mount Sunapee Resort*
*Twofer Wednesday (2-for-1)*
Valid Days:  Wednesday 
Two-Fer (2-for-1) Wednesday! Two people can ski and ride all day, non-holiday, for only $72.


*Ragged Mountain Resort*
*NH Residents Half Day Sunday*
Valid Days:  Sunday 
Anyone with a valid New Hampshire drivers license can ski or ride for just $34 dollars, starting at 12pm to 4pm. 
2014-15 pricing.

*Waterville Valley Resort*
Sunday Junior Lift Ticket
Valid Days:  Sunday 
$15 Junior lift ticket. Valid for kids ages 6-12 on any non-holiday Sunday.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 1, 2016)

billski said:


> Like everyone knows? :roll:


Billski just lives under a rock and is a day late and a dollar short again!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 1, 2016)

Shawnee Peak

Best Deals

Check here for the best discounted ski deals for you and your entire family. We have seven days of savings, from ski ticket deals, to food and beverage deals. Check out which OF THE SEVEN DAYS OF SAVINGS works best for you!*

WEEKENDS AND HOLIDAYS

Family of Four ski deal*Four people (one must be a junior) ski for just $204. That's a savings of 15%

Saturday Night*$49 lift ticket and rental package 3:30pm-close

Saturday Night Special*$80 Adult/Senior, $65 Junior
Saturday Night*& All day Sunday*

SUNDAY

Sunday Afternoon*$29.99 Sunday Afternoon discount lift ticket 12:30–4:30pm Add rentals for just $20.
(Not valid 12/27/15, 1/17/16, 2/14/16)

All Day Sunday:*Ski for JUST $39. Present your previous day's*lift ticket from another ski mountain. This is a 1-to-1 exchange. This offer is NOT valid on 1/17/16 and 2/14/16.*


MONDAY

Carload Days*Get here before 11am and everyone in your car skis or rides till 9pm for just $92.
PLEASE NOTE CARLOAD DAY IS ONLY APPLICABLE TO PERSONAL VEHICLES.* THERE IS A LIMIT OF 8 PER CAR.**
Holiday price of $104 on 2/22/16,*
(Not valid 12/28/15, 1/18/16, 2/15/16)

MONDAY NIGHT MADNESS*Ski 3:30–9pm for just $13.
Holiday Price of $19 on 12/28/15, 01/18/16, 2/15/16

TUESDAY $27 dollar Tuesdays!

Ski all day for just $27. Add rentals for just $22/person.
Holiday price of $29 on 2/23/16.
(Not valid 12/29/15 or 2/16/16)


TUESDAY, WEDNESDAY, THURSDAY NIGHTS

Love the Night life for only $25! Night skiing starts at the early time of 3:30pm. Add rentals for just $14.
(Not valid 12/23/15–12/24/15, 12/29/15-12/31/15, or 2/16/16–2/18/16)


THURSDAY Men’s Day

Men ski or ride for just*$40. Add Rentals $20
(Not valid 12/24/15, 12/31/15, or 2/18/16)


FRIDAY Ladies Day

Ladies ski or ride for just*$40. Add Rentals $20
(Not valid 1/1/16, 1/15/16, 2/12/16 or 2/19/16)

Seven Days of Savings can not be used in conjunction with any other discount or promotion.
All rates, hours of operation, dates and times are subject to change without notice.

Daily Discounts*

Military Discount

Show your Active Military ID and received $10 off your lift ticket (only available on full priced tickets). Add rentals for just $20 (Helmets are additional).

College Student Discount

Show your current College Student ID and save $10 off you your ticket (only available on full priced tickets).*

AAA Discount Reward

All AAA members can save $5 off their adult full day ticket by showing their current AAA card at the ticket booth at the time of purchase. This deal is subject to blackout dates.*

- See more at: http://www.shawneepeak.com/tickets/best-deals/#.dpuf


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> So they told 10 in two-weeks, in front of Christmas?  At that rate they'll sell them out in mid to late June.
> 
> On the bright side, next year they'll lower the price or add more mountains.  People know what's up.


116 still left  - http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=6032796
[h=1]The Ski and Ride Card[/h]


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2016)

https://www.iskiny.com/news/discove...-feature-steep-discounts-learn-ski-incentives

NY deals on cheap for January 28 midweek at all Catskills except Hunter good at gore and white face I think it 12 $.
28, 2016. 

Discover NY Ski Day offers residents of New York State the opportunity to experience skiing and snowboarding at more than 25 participating mountains across the state for a special promotional rate. Lift tickets will be on sale starting December 28, and will cost either $12 or $25. Beginners looking to get involved in the sport or brush up on their skills can secure a beginner lift ticket, lesson and rentals for $25 or $35 depending on the ski area. 

In New York State, there is a ski area within 90 miles of every major metropolitan area. Discover NY Ski Day participating ski areas by region include (but not limited to):

The Adirondacks Region – Gore Mountain, Oak Mountain, Titus Mountain, Whiteface Mountain
The Catskills Region – Belleayre Mountain, Plattekill Mountain, Windham Mountain
Central NY Region – Greek Peak Mountain Resort
Hudson Valley Region – Catamount Ski Area, Mount Peter, Thunder Ridge Ski Area
Western NY Region – Bristol Mountain, Holiday Valley Resort, Swain Resort
Find details on participating ski areas and purchase tickets online at www.ISKINY.com/ski-deals/discover-ny-ski-day. A limited number of Discover NY Ski Day tickets are available, so be sure to purc


----------



## mikeroberts (Jan 3, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> https://www.iskiny.com/news/discove...-feature-steep-discounts-learn-ski-incentives
> 
> NY deals on cheap for January 28 midweek at all Catskills except Hunter good at gore and white face I think it 12 $.
> 28, 2016.
> ...



Excellent!! Thanks for the info. I am not very familiar with the area but am travelling to NJ this week for work and will have time to sneak out for a day of skiing. This will be just purrrrfect. Thanks much!


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 3, 2016)

mikeroberts said:


> Excellent!! Thanks for the info. I am not very familiar with the area but am travelling to NJ this week for work and will have time to sneak out for a day of skiing. This will be just purrrrfect. Thanks much!



Welcome to the board Mike!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2016)

mikeroberts said:


> Excellent!! Thanks for the info. I am not very familiar with the area but am travelling to NJ this week for work and will have time to sneak out for a day of skiing. This will be just purrrrfect. Thanks much!


Hi just read the link all big mountain in adk but that deal is only good in Thursday January 28.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeroberts (Jan 4, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Hi just read the link all big mountain in adk but that deal is only good in Thursday January 28.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Thanks @prsboogie

hmm...Thanks for the clarification Scotty. I missed that part the first time...


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 4, 2016)

Tremblant just released a sale offering 35% off of lodging and lift tickets as low as $50.  Something tells me that this is weather related.


----------



## JAM614 (Jan 4, 2016)

Black Mountain of Maine rolls out the Friday Freshies Program, prices continue to drop as the season progresses.
http://www.skiblackmountain.org/index.php/friday-freshies


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 4, 2016)

JAM614 said:


> Black Mountain of Maine rolls out the Friday Freshies Program, prices continue to drop as the season progresses.
> http://www.skiblackmountain.org/index.php/friday-freshies



2 Friday tix and 2 lunches? Sounds like a deal!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 4, 2016)

JAM614 said:


> Black Mountain of Maine rolls out the Friday Freshies Program, prices continue to drop as the season progresses.
> http://www.skiblackmountain.org/index.php/friday-freshies



Could be awesome but lunch is likely a choice from the cafeteria.  We got pizza last time.  Not too bad. They did not have food at the bar the two times I have been there.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2016)

Irving rewards started a little late this year but...

http://www.theirving.com/skibogo
Here’s how:
 1.   Fill-up three times at Irving Oil (10 gallon minimum fill per transaction).
 2.   Present your three fuel receipts at an Irving Oil location to get your BOGO Lift Ticket voucher. *Plus, your voucher will include a 10 cents off per gallon coupon with Irving Rewards†.
*3.   Bring your completed voucher along with your three fuel receipts to a participating SnoCountry ski resort to redeem for a Buy One, Get One Free Lift Ticket.
Also make sure to check out the Vertical Challenge Race Series - a fun (and free!) family event open to all ages and abilities. Learn more by visiting clicking here.

 Participating SnoCountry Ski Resorts:


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2016)

Bretton Woods
http://scstd2.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=1680081

or http://www.vivamanchvegasdeals.com/


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 6, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Bretton Woods
> http://scstd2.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=1680081
> 
> or http://www.vivamanchvegasdeals.com/



Interesting note: *Note:* Please disregard the expiration date noted on these gift certificates, they DO NOT expire.

This is typically the law for these deals (no expiry since it's through a 3rd party). For next year they could honor the full lift ticket, charge anything above $89 (if lift tickets increase), or charge anything above $64...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2016)

[h=2]*A One of a Kind Deal for a One of a Kind Season!*[/h]Were you waiting on the snow this season? For half the price of a full season pass, Waterville Valley Resort is offering the once in a lifetime El Niño Pass that gets you 10 days at Waterville Valley Resort with no blackout dates. The El Niño Pass also gets you lift tickets for just $25 for every additional visit. And if you’ve got a season pass from any other mountain, you can upgrade to an UNLIMITED El Niño Pass!

El Niño Pass prices: Adult (18-64) $469, Teen (13-17) $369, Junior (12 and under) and Senior (65+) $319  

*BUY NOW!*


----------



## tummystix (Jan 6, 2016)

Sign me up!


----------



## catherine (Jan 6, 2016)

Attitash & wildcat anniversary discount day | $29 lift tickets. Mon Jan 25th


----------



## SnowDogWax (Jan 6, 2016)

If only winter would start. Now that would be a big deal


----------



## nycskier (Jan 8, 2016)

Camelback is having another lift ticket giveaway. You can win 4 lift tickets plus a 1 night stay for 4 at the Camelback Lodge which comes with admission to Aquatopia. You can enter the promo once a day through Jan 18th here:
http://woobox.com/6jj4oz/go3xms


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2016)

https://plattekill.ltibooking.com/product?product_id=54&start_date=2016-01-18
Monday Mlk day at Platty in Catskills 34$ buying through their website.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2016)

​



 

 
 
 

​


 


 
 
 

​


 


 
 
 *• NO RESTRICTIONS - *Use them yourself or give them to       friends and family. Use them all on one day or throughout the season.

      • Valid any day of the 2016 winter season. Including holidays!

      • Quantities are limited at each price point. First come, first served.


 


 
 
 

​


 


 
 
 
 
 

 

 



 
 
 

 

 






 

 

​
 

 
 Was this email       forwarded to you? Click here to       subscribe.

      *Tickets valid 1/11/16-4/17/16. Rates and dates subject to change. Four       Fun Pak will be available the day following purchase. All purchases are       non-refundable. Valid for all ages. Limit of two Four Fun Paks (8 lift       tickets) per household.​

 
​


----------



## 56fish (Jan 13, 2016)

Going to Jay Peak - $15/day ski or board rental packages at Border Ski Rental in North Troy, 8 miles away.


----------



## Mariewatson777 (Jan 16, 2016)

I joined a ski race team. I ski once a week for 10 to 12 weeks for $100!


----------



## yeggous (Jan 16, 2016)

Mariewatson777 said:


> I joined a ski race team. I ski once a week for 10 to 12 weeks for $100!



Where are you racing?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catherine (Jan 17, 2016)

Attitash Race League.  Last day to sign up Tuesday.  They will put you on a team if you don't have enough people to form one on your own.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 17, 2016)

Magic $39 Anyday, except holidays tickets, Thursday's $15

https://www.groupon.com/deals/magic-mountain-ski-resort-4


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2016)

Potter flex tickket for few mountain this weekend including the one place in Roxbury NY that I don't  ever want to go to ha ha 40 for Platty double chair is opening Friday come out support the Platty. https://www.potterbrothers.com/shop/plattekill-mountain-flex-ticket-sunday-845-415pm/


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Potter flex tickket for few mountain this weekend including the one place in Roxbury NY that I don't  ever want to go to ha ha 40 for Platty double chair is opening Friday come out support the Platty. https://www.potterbrothers.com/shop/plattekill-mountain-flex-ticket-sunday-845-415pm/


I was just thinking where's the weekly SOTC? 

Thanks scotty. If it snows a ton on Saturday, I'll be there on Sunday! The $40 price will make it even sweeter.


----------



## nicospiniello (Jan 22, 2016)

nice advice Liftopia! thank you


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 22, 2016)

Attitash/Wildcat---not a great deal but you don;t have to lock in to Liftopia if you know you will go at some point later this season.

https://www.seizethedeal.com/deals/...ng&utm_source=sailthru&utm_term=New Hampshire


----------



## yeggous (Jan 22, 2016)

If anyone is looking for AttiCat tickets on a Sunday, send me a PM. I'll have some to sell, but I have to be present to use them. I'm looking for $40 each.


----------



## dlague (Jan 22, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Attitash/Wildcat---not a great deal but you don;t have to lock in to Liftopia if you know you will go at some point later this season.
> 
> https://www.seizethedeal.com/deals/...ng&utm_source=sailthru&utm_term=New Hampshire



Even better

8th Annual Military Salute Weekend this Saturday and Sunday, JAN 23-24. Attitash will honor our nation’s defenders with FREE lift tickets for active duty, veteran and retired service men and women as well as discounted lift tickets ($45 All Ages) for active duty family members with ID* on January 23 and 24. While all events take place at Attitash, Wildcat Mountain, located in Pinkham Notch just 20 minutes from Attitash, will also be offering free lift tickets for active, veteran and retired service men and women on January 23 and 24. 

Also Ride and Ski tour stop is at Attitash unfortunately the Ride and Ski deal ($49) for Attitash is not much better then the on xwhaler pointed out.  But hey if you are there check out the party!  PM me for some swag.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 22, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Attitash/Wildcat---not a great deal but you don;t have to lock in to Liftopia if you know you will go at some point later this season.
> 
> https://www.seizethedeal.com/deals/...ng&utm_source=sailthru&utm_term=New Hampshire



Is this really sent by mail?


----------



## abc (Jan 22, 2016)

Well I guess there's no weekly SOTC this week so here we go.

Check out liftopia. Plattekill Sunday is only $36. Even better than the Flex ticket deal!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2016)

Whoops. Forgot about it.  Others can post the thread to you know.


----------



## abc (Jan 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Whoops. Forgot about it.  Others can post the thread to you know.


I only started thinking about it yesterday. Figure it's kind of late to bother


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2016)

http://plattekill.com/mountain-info...etail/2016/01/27/89/-/skier-appreciation-days

They open mid week this Wednesday through Friday for 25$/ last year had best powder day on their discount day of the epic season. 
SKIER APPRECIATION DAYS
From Wednesday 27 January 2016 -  08:45am
To Friday 29 January 2016 - 04:15pm
 Hits : 602  
$25 LIFT TICKETS


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 26, 2016)

People should really consider the Eastern Townships in Quebec.

Here are some promotions, a couple of which have been posted before:
Owl's Head: Tuesday and Wednesday for $21.75 CAD. ($15 USD)
Orford: Tuesday-Thursday for $30 CAD ($21 USD) adults, $20 CAD ($14 USD) children.  Add $5 USD per person for lunch at their restaurant.
Bromont: $34 USD for two tickets good any day of the week.  This offer is limited to non-Quebec residents.
For non-Quebec residents, they also offer the Sweet Pass. It gets you unlimited alpine skiing, mountain bike riding, and access to their water park. The pass is only $199 CAD ($140 USD) for adults and $169 ($119 USD) for children.  The pass is good for one year.

One HUGE reason to consider Quebec is that their school vacation schedule is different than New England's.  You can completely escape the crowds during President's Day week if you ski in Quebec.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 26, 2016)

The Bromont Sweet Pass is an even better deal than I had realized.  It also includes one night in one of their partner hotels as long as  you book a second night.  The Chateau Bromont is one of their partner hotels.  

I think that I will get this pass next year.  We like to ski in Quebec during Vermont's school vacation period, and we spend a lot of time in the area in the summer so we will definitely use the water park enough to make it worthwhile.  

For this summer we have Jay Peak Pump House passes already purchased ($249 for a family of four from May 1 until late November), so it's not worth it this year.

And if you are considering a vacation in the Eastern Townships, don't forget that lodging is super cheap right now thanks to the exchange rate.  $1 USD will get you $1.41 CAD.

We just booked a couple of nights at St. Christophe Hotel in Granby (which is the nicest hotel in Granby - although that's admittedly relative) for $100 including a full cooked breakfast for four people.  There are lots of other options for around $50-$60.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2016)

Well I nailed this prediction. 

 Don't know for how long this has been lowered, but they slashed the price to $125. Decent deal if you can get to 3 mountains now, awesome deal if you can get to 4 or more.

Ironically I still wont be buying it now even though it's my favorite " SOTC deal", because it's almost February now, and I had to plan on the season without it and loaded up on too many other bargains, BOGOs, and deals.


http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards


----------



## SkiRay (Jan 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well I nailed this prediction.
> 
> Don't know for how long this has been lowered, but they slashed the price to $125. Decent deal if you can get to 3 mountains now, awesome deal if you can get to 4 or more.
> 
> ...




Now that is a deal! One day pass at each of these resorts!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well I nailed this prediction.
> 
> Don't know for how long this has been lowered, but they slashed the price to $125. Decent deal if you can get to 3 mountains now, awesome deal if you can get to 4 or more.
> 
> ...



Same here no need for it. May have a hard time using what I have already.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 26, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> People should really consider the Eastern Townships in Quebec.
> 
> Here are some promotions, a couple of which have been posted before:
> Owl's Head: Tuesday and Wednesday for $21.75 CAD. ($15 USD)
> ...



Yep, but it's a non-starter for those that do not have a NEXUS Card or Passport...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well I nailed this prediction.
> 
> Don't know for how long this has been lowered, but they slashed the price to $125. Decent deal if you can get to 3 mountains now, awesome deal if you can get to 4 or more.
> 
> ...



really hope they don't discontinue this next year due to poor sales. it's a great deal. girlfriend and i have already used our smuggler's day, and we intend to get up for weekends at gore/whiteface, cannon/loon, bolton/pico in february/march, and i'll use both our cards for a solo weekend at MRG at some points. annoyed that its blacked-out 2/20-21. girlfriend has an event that weekend and i really cant take her to MRG.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well I nailed this prediction.
> 
> Don't know for how long this has been lowered, but they slashed the price to $125. Decent deal if you can get to 3 mountains now, awesome deal if you can get to 4 or more.
> 
> ...



really hope they don't discontinue this next year due to poor sales. it's a great deal. girlfriend and i have already used our smuggler's day, and we intend to get up for weekends at gore/whiteface, cannon/loon, bolton/pico in february/march, and i'll use both our cards for a solo weekend at MRG at some points. annoyed that its blacked-out 2/20-21. girlfriend has an event that weekend and i really cant take her to MRG.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 26, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Yep, but it's a non-starter for those that do not have a NEXUS Card or Passport...


Very true.  Does Maine offer an enhanced driver's license?


----------



## abc (Jan 26, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> really hope they don't discontinue this next year due to poor sales.


It wouldn't surprise me that it's a reaction to the poor start of the season. So may not repeat next year.


----------



## abc (Jan 26, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Yep, but it's a non-starter for those that do not have a NEXUS Card or Passport...


Get one!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 26, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Very true.  Does Maine offer an enhanced driver's license?



I believe so, as I've heard of the NEXUS cards before. I've got a Passport and Passport Card anyhow, as I live right on the NB border, and used to snowmobile across into NB and Quebec all the time.

...

Yep, a quick look says you can get one at the Calais entry port or up in Houlton...

http://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/nexus/nexus-enrollment-centers



So... evidently the NEXUS and EDL are two completely different products...


You can obtain an EDL / EIC for:


Washington State 
Michigan 
New York State 
Vermont 
Minnesota 
 

British Columbia 
Ontario 
Manitoba 
Quebec 
http://www.ezbordercrossing.com/the...s-border/types-of-documentation/#passportcard


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 26, 2016)

Off topic, but the NEXUS card is different than an enhanced driver's license.  The NEXUS card is a joint US-Canadian program.  You have to pass security screening from both countries, and must interview with both a US and Canadian border officer.

If everyone in your vehicle has a NEXUS card, you can use a dedicated NEXUS lane at the border crossing which is a VERY fast way to cross the border.  Of course this is when they operate the lane, which in my area is not that often.  

The great thing about NEXUS is that you also get TSA Pre-Check and Global Entry as well as Canada's version of Global Entry.  

Here's the crazy thing.  NEXUS is $50.  Global Entry is $100.  So for half the price you get more benefits.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Same here no need for it. May have a hard time using what I have already.



I am in the same boat.  Would love to pull the trigger but I would need three and to get r' done I would have to blow off my season pass which is not happening.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiRay (Jan 26, 2016)

I am wondering if the MaxPass is cutting into their sales.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 26, 2016)

i have both. the max pass was purchased mainly for western trips as killington, pico, and stratton dont really get me excited, and sugarloaf and tremblant are too far. champlain valley card was a perfect way for me to still get to ski whiteface, gore, smugg's, cannon, bolton, burke, and mrg without breaking the bank.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 27, 2016)

The " I SKI NY" Promotion is happening for Jan 28th. Google their website and look under ski deals. Today is the last day to get tickets which range from $12 to $24.They have a list of mountains. Going to Windham tomorrow, $24.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey Rich - did the voodoo lady croke?  been a while since we've had an update from her


----------



## nycskier (Jan 27, 2016)

Camelback has their latest free ticket contest out. They are giving away a free lift ticket every day for the rest of the season. You can enter once a day everyday here:
http://woobox.com/y6xpvq/gu2jgb


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2016)

Hunter midweek 50$ any day stop at Potter Brothers .

Hunter Mountain Lift Tickets are only sold at Potter Brothers in Kingston, Poughkeepsie or Fishkill. Please visit in-store for the purchase of these Tickets.

$68.00 $49.00

Ticket Dates
Thu January 28th
Fri January 29th
Mon February 1st
Tue February 2nd
Wed February 3rd
Thu February 4th
Fri February 5th
Mon February 8th
Tue February 9th
Wed February 10th
Thu February 11th
Fri February 12th
Tue February 16th
Wed February 17th
Thu February 18th
Fri February 19th
Mon February 22nd
Tue February 23rd
Wed February 24th
Thu February 25th
Fri February 26th
Mon February 29th
Tue March 1st


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 28, 2016)

CBS HartfordSki Card  $70 one ticket each for

Sundown
Mt Southington
Magic and
Catamount

OR second choice

Mt Sunapee
Otis Ridge
Butternut
Mohawk

http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs-ski-club-2012-two-cards-to-choose-from/


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Hey Rich - did the voodoo lady croke?  been a while since we've had an update from her



Hey!! No she didn't. I haven't gotten down there recently, really in the passed two years. I had to get a knee replacement,then that got infected so they had to do it again...not fun. I haven't skied in two years but went for the first time yesterday at Windham. Still know how to ski except my leg muscles laughed at me. Kinda sore.. I'll get down there probably in the early fall and check her out and revive her posts. Did you go to the Chicago shows?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 29, 2016)

are you guys talking about ween? (voodoo lady, Chicago dean ween New Years shows)? I'm going to ski steamboat copper and winter park from the 6-12th of feb and hitting the first night of the reunion shows, and I am so damn excited for all of it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2016)

Jealous.  Hope Gene has his act together.  Saw Dean last summer in Portland with the rest of the band.  It was great, but I'm glad the full band is back.

Oh and different VooDoo lady.  Zydeco used to get weather predictions from her and post them here


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 29, 2016)

nice! i've seen both gener and deaner numerous times in the past few years. i saw gener's first show as "freeman" in NYC where he played 90% new album material. then a few months later saw him as "gene ween" where he played 90% ween tunes. went to see dean up in cape cod, saw him here in brooklyn a couple of times, and caught the first of the "ween minus gene" shows in NYC at the mckittrick. great shows, but there is an undeniable je ne sais qois when the brothers ween share the stage. i'm pumped. scheduling the reunion in denver in february is serendipity.


----------



## colinuberalles (Jan 30, 2016)

Sweeet! Thanks


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 2, 2016)

Peaks Freedom Days

http://www.peakresorts.com/freedom/


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

If you're thinking of ditching NE for snowier pastures out west, get a $29 flight to Denver on 2/29:

https://www.jetblue.com/deals/leap-day/


----------



## SkiRay (Feb 2, 2016)

My kids and I might have to develop a cough!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2016)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/tix/5433489855.html

Amazing deal for someone who works or lives in NYC.
 Killington Okemo Stratton Stowe Sugarbush lift tickets - $47 (Midtown) 
tuesday 2016-03-01

number available: 2

Ski Vermont 3-pack $140 sharp.
good for 3 lift tickets at any of these resorts: Killington, Pico, Okemo, Mt Snow, Stratton, Sugarbush, Jay Peak, Stowe. 
Can't be used multiple times at same resort. 
Normal blackout dates apply.
2 x 3 packs available.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 7, 2016)

Here you go Scotty, good luck.

Berkshire East


----------



## nycskier (Feb 8, 2016)

I just learned the Entertainment Coupon book is available as an app. Instead of buying the book in advance you can just download the app, pay for digital membership and get discounts to all these place:
https://shop.entertainment.com/pages/ski
I just used it this weekend for the 2 for 1 to Campgaw to take my 4 year old skiing. The neat part was I signed up for and bought the app in the morning on my way to the mountain. If you are planning on skiing any of the places on the list its a good, easy savings to consider.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 9, 2016)

bretton woods - 26.70
http://www.vivamanchvegasdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=8617383


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 9, 2016)

Pats peak - 25
http://www.vivamanchvegasdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=1284854


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 11, 2016)

Some good deals today for joining Mountain Sports Club.  Two Platty tix at $30 each, 4 Shawnee tix at $25 each, etc...


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 11, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> bretton woods - 26.70
> http://www.vivamanchvegasdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=8617383



Up to 64 now


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 13, 2016)

Free ski tunes with a donation to local food pantry at Golf and Ski Warehouse.  Locations in Greenland, Hudson and West Leb in NH, as well as Scarborough, Me.  Don't know how long promo lasts, and can't vouch for the quality of work.  I dropped of my rock skis, can't come back any worse I don't suppose?  I think you have to sign up for there free rewards card, which offers discounts at some NH resorts as well.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2016)

Tremblant has a pretty good flash sale, especially when you factor in the exchange rate.  The sale expires mid-day on the 17th.

http://intrawest.mkt7382.com/TR-16-WI-DL-LP-FlashSaleFebruary-FS4_E1_E


----------



## BBMF (Feb 15, 2016)

Jeepski.com
Starts today
 Two tickets for killington


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

BBMF said:


> Jeepski.com
> Starts today
> Two tickets for killington



Lol already got mine.

Two VT. passes left plus these makes another weekend for my daughter & myself to ski.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 16, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> CBS HartfordSki Card  $70 one ticket each for
> 
> Sundown
> Mt Southington
> ...



Down to $50 now.


----------



## frapcap (Feb 16, 2016)

*Mercedes-Benz Test Drive to Win*

Test  Drive a Stowe Mountain Resort Mercedes-Benz and receive *two  complimentary Stowe Mountain Resort lift tickets while supplies last;  valid for the remainder of the 2016 winter season. Four models of  Mercedes-Benzes will be provided for participants to test drive through  Stowe Mountain Resort and a road course.
 Location: The Pavilion building in the Spruce Plaza (Check-in). Test  Drives will depart from the round-about adjacent to the Pavilion  building and last approx. 15 – 20 mins.
Time: 11am – 3pm
Dates: Saturday, February 20 & Sunday, February 21, 2016
Requirements: Participants must be 21 years of age and possess a valid  driver’s license that they present upon registration check-in.  Participants must sign the Mercedes-Benz waiver form in order to  participate. Test Drives are weather dependent. If winter conditions are  adverse Test Drives and registrations for that event date will be  cancelled.
*Lift ticket vouchers will only be provided for one test drive per  household each season. Participants may sign-up to test drive multiple  events however they will only receive two lift ticket vouchers in total.
 Registration: Click here  to register for a Test Drive during the Feb 20 & 21, 2016 events.  On-line registration  will close when Test Drive time slots have been  reserved or by Thursday, February 18th at Noon. A confirmation email  will be sent within 48 hours of your reservation.
 - See more at: http://www.stowe.com/activities/event/mercedes-benz-test-drive-to-win/#sthash.un0buWUS.dpuf


*Mercedes-Benz Test Drive to Win*

Test  Drive a Stowe Mountain Resort Mercedes-Benz and receive *two  complimentary Stowe Mountain Resort lift tickets while supplies last;  valid for the remainder of the 2016 winter season. Four models of  Mercedes-Benzes will be provided for participants to test drive through  Stowe Mountain Resort and a road course.
 Location: The Pavilion building in the Spruce Plaza (Check-in). Test  Drives will depart from the round-about adjacent to the Pavilion  building and last approx. 15 – 20 mins.
Time: 11am – 3pm
Dates: Saturday, February 20 & Sunday, February 21, 2016
Requirements: Participants must be 21 years of age and possess a valid  driver’s license that they present upon registration check-in.  Participants must sign the Mercedes-Benz waiver form in order to  participate. Test Drives are weather dependent. If winter conditions are  adverse Test Drives and registrations for that event date will be  cancelled.
*Lift ticket vouchers will only be provided for one test drive per  household each season. Participants may sign-up to test drive multiple  events however they will only receive two lift ticket vouchers in total.
 Registration: Click here  to register for a Test Drive during the Feb 20 & 21, 2016 events.  On-line registration  will close when Test Drive time slots have been  reserved or by Thursday, February 18th at Noon. A confirmation email  will be sent within 48 hours of your reservation.
 - See more at: http://www.stowe.com/activities/event/mercedes-benz-test-drive-to-win/#sthash.QbVpT3lJ.dpuf
*Mercedes-Benz Test Drive to Win*

Test  Drive a Stowe Mountain Resort Mercedes-Benz and receive *two  complimentary Stowe Mountain Resort lift tickets while supplies last;  valid for the remainder of the 2016 winter season. Four models of  Mercedes-Benzes will be provided for participants to test drive through  Stowe Mountain Resort and a road course.
 Location: The Pavilion building in the Spruce Plaza (Check-in). Test  Drives will depart from the round-about adjacent to the Pavilion  building and last approx. 15 – 20 mins.
Time: 11am – 3pm
Dates: Saturday, February 20 & Sunday, February 21, 2016
Requirements: Participants must be 21 years of age and possess a valid  driver’s license that they present upon registration check-in.  Participants must sign the Mercedes-Benz waiver form in order to  participate. Test Drives are weather dependent. If winter conditions are  adverse Test Drives and registrations for that event date will be  cancelled.
*Lift ticket vouchers will only be provided for one test drive per  household each season. Participants may sign-up to test drive multiple  events however they will only receive two lift ticket vouchers in total.
 Registration: Click here  to register for a Test Drive during the Feb 20 & 21, 2016 events.  On-line registration  will close when Test Drive time slots have been  reserved or by Thursday, February 18th at Noon. A confirmation email  will be sent within 48 hours of your reservation.
 - See more at: http://www.stowe.com/activities/event/mercedes-benz-test-drive-to-win/#sthash.QbVpT3lJ.dpuf

*Mercedes-Benz Test Drive to Win*

Test  Drive a Stowe Mountain Resort Mercedes-Benz and receive *two  complimentary Stowe Mountain Resort lift tickets while supplies last;  valid for the remainder of the 2016 winter season. Four models of  Mercedes-Benzes will be provided for participants to test drive through  Stowe Mountain Resort and a road course.
 Location: The Pavilion building in the Spruce Plaza (Check-in). Test  Drives will depart from the round-about adjacent to the Pavilion  building and last approx. 15 – 20 mins.
Time: 11am – 3pm
Dates: Saturday, February 20 & Sunday, February 21, 2016
Requirements: Participants must be 21 years of age and possess a valid  driver’s license that they present upon registration check-in.  Participants must sign the Mercedes-Benz waiver form in order to  participate. Test Drives are weather dependent. If winter conditions are  adverse Test Drives and registrations for that event date will be  cancelled.
*Lift ticket vouchers will only be provided for one test drive per  household each season. Participants may sign-up to test drive multiple  events however they will only receive two lift ticket vouchers in total.
 Registration: Click here  to register for a Test Drive during the Feb 20 & 21, 2016 events.  On-line registration  will close when Test Drive time slots have been  reserved or by Thursday, February 18th at Noon. A confirmation email  will be sent within 48 hours of your reservation.
 - See more at: http://www.stowe.com/activities/event/mercedes-benz-test-drive-to-win/#sthash.un0buWUS.dpuf

Stowe will give you 2 lift tickets for test driving a Mercedes this upcoming Saturday and Sunday.
http://www.stowe.com/activities/event/mercedes-benz-test-drive-to-win/

**EDIT** Sorry for the triple post, for some reason I can't see the words of what I pasted.


----------



## Jully (Feb 16, 2016)

What an incredibly odd promotion.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2016)

BBMF said:


> Jeepski.com
> Starts today
> * Two tickets for killington*



these would work at Pico right?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> these would work at Pico right?



Yes, all K tickets & passes are good at Pico.


----------



## frapcap (Feb 16, 2016)

**EDIT** Sorry for the triple post, for some reason I can't see the words of what I pasted.
EDIT EDIT- Jesus, the message board isn't working at all on my browser today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 17, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well I nailed this prediction.
> 
> Don't know for how long this has been lowered, but they slashed the price to $125. Decent deal if you can get to 3 mountains now, awesome deal if you can get to 4 or more.
> 
> ...




*Complete capitulation. * 

Down to $75 now, with 102 remaining.   Great deal........for some.

The irony is, with only a touch over 1 month left in the ski season, I'm already sitting on more expiring vouchers/deals than I can possibly use.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 17, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Complete capitulation. *
> 
> Down to $75 now, with 102 remaining.   Great deal........for some.
> 
> The irony is, with only a touch over 1 month left in the ski season, I'm already sitting on more expiring vouchers/deals than I can possibly use.



What did they expect to happen when they removed one of the most popular mountains as part of the deal and raised the price as well?  That was just a poor idea and execution on their part to begin with.

I myself have 2 of the Ski VT 3-packs without any of the passes used... I did not expect to be sitting here in the middle of February with none of them used and wondering when/how I can use them.  Ugh.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 17, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> What did they expect to happen when they removed one of the most popular mountains as part of the deal and raised the price as well?  That was just a poor idea and execution on their part to begin with.
> 
> I myself have 2 of the Ski VT 3-packs without any of the passes used... I did not expect to be sitting here in the middle of February with none of them used and wondering when/how I can use them.  Ugh.



I get caught in the same trap every year. 3 weekends of mid-season blackouts are killer. Damn ski Vermont. They don't pull this with NH and ME vouchers.


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> What did they expect to happen when they removed one of the most popular mountains as part of the deal and raised the price as well?  That was just a poor idea and execution on their part to begin with.
> 
> I myself have 2 of the Ski VT 3-packs without any of the passes used... I did not expect to be sitting here in the middle of February with none of them used and wondering when/how I can use them.  Ugh.



Here is a more direct link - http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=6032796

That is a very good deal -  Even if you use 2 at let's say Cannon and Qburke that comes to $37.50 per day use 3 then it averages to $25 use 4 then you are down to $18.75.  I, however, am in the same boat as Jcb890 - where I have Ski 3 Passes and other vouchers that I am going to have to work hard at burning in March - hope the weather works with us!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 17, 2016)

this will make it easier to sell some friends on a few trips. but yea, i have vouchers and max pass days coming out my eyes.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 17, 2016)

dlague said:


> Here is a more direct link - http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=6032796
> 
> That is a very good deal -  Even if you use 2 at let's say Cannon and Qburke that comes to $37.50 per day use 3 then it averages to $25 use 4 then you are down to $18.75.  I, however, am in the same boat as Jcb890 - where I have Ski 3 Passes and other vouchers that I am going to have to work hard at burning in March - hope the weather works with us!



Does this include a processing fee?  I'm tempted to use just for Cannon and Whiteface if they were $37.50 each.  Going to Lake Placid mid March and I've yet to ski Cannon this season.  I'm still sitting on a lot of vouchers though.


----------



## dlague (Feb 18, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> Does this include a processing fee?  I'm tempted to use just for Cannon and Whiteface if they were $37.50 each.  Going to Lake Placid mid March and I've yet to ski Cannon this season.  I'm still sitting on a lot of vouchers though.



I do not see any processing fees!  The dollar amounts are dollar cost averages based on number of times the card is used.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 19, 2016)

Unrestricted Smugg's for $36

http://www.myjumponit.com/pages/home


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 20, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Unrestricted Smugg's for $36
> 
> http://www.myjumponit.com/pages/home



you can also get non-restricted smuggs bogo, so basically the same deal, by buying a coke 2 liter at jolley gas


----------



## Abominable (Feb 22, 2016)

Bromley's Spring Loaded is back on sale:

https://www.bromley.com/winter/tickets-passes/spring-loaded/

Spring Loaded - 4 Days starting at $109
It's back. The best deal for a very wonderful time to ski & ride.

What is it? 4 full days of spring-time shredding on Vermont's Sun Mountain, for less than $30 a day. Card is valid February 21, 2016 through December 23, 2016!*


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2016)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/shop/plattekill-mountain-flex-ticket-sunday-845-415pm/

Other hills to for this weekend from Potter Brothers just click on link Jiminy Peak is one Saturday night for 25$


----------



## abc (Feb 26, 2016)

$25 lift ticket for this Friday/Saturday/Sunday if you have a ski club membership card with a Metro Ski Council sticker


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2016)

abc said:


> $25 lift ticket for this Friday/Saturday/Sunday if you have a ski club membership card with a Metro Ski Council sticker



This may be a dumb question... but, where?


----------



## abc (Feb 26, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> This may be a dumb question... but, where?


You're not dumb, my bad.

Plattekill


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2016)

abc said:


> $25 lift ticket for this Friday/Saturday/Sunday if you have a ski club membership card with a Metro Ski Council sticker





abc said:


> You're not dumb, my bad.
> 
> Plattekill



only metro ski council cards or all clubs?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 26, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> only metro ski council cards or all clubs?



All New England Ski Councils/ Clubs. Been trying to get this point across for years. All the councils work together.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2016)

Head over to Kohls Department stores for enormous winter clothing sales.  About the only good thing that has come out of othis dismal winter is a glut of winter garments at Kohls.  I'm not much of a shopper, but I'd venture to say this extends to other stores as well.   There are pile after pile of sweaters, shirts, pants that are marked down another 40% off of the first 60% discount.  I bought two knit sweaters.  MSRP was 80.  The final tag price on each was 20 each., then I applied a 20% off coupon I got from their web site. the clothes are are beautiful.  Undergarments, fleece tops for $8, heavy knit socks for $5.  It was hard to stop buying, and I HATE clothes shopping.   I went in to buy some clothes for a business trip, but was totally consumed by the stuff in there.  Casual long sleeved shirts about $8.  It isn't junk.  Nice styles and a wide range of styles.  I could have walked out with 10x more stuff, but I had to show some restraint, I simply didn't need it.  Christmas in February.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2016)

^ Nice score. I was just thinking about this the other day, not with clothes, but equipment.  Ski sales must have been abysmal this year.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ Nice score. I was just thinking about this the other day, not with clothes, but equipment.  Ski sales must have been abysmal this year.


I would think so, but the ski stores are holding their price strategy.    Even the ski resorts have caved by cranking up the snow making again.  I've never seen that happen.

The SIA show was last month.  I'll bet the stores orders are way down for delivery next fall.  I'll bet we see a lot of "last years" equipment for sale in the fall.  Seems odd, but I guess the hardgoods strategy is different than the garment industry.


----------



## SkiRay (Feb 28, 2016)

billski said:


> I would think so, but the ski stores are holding their price strategy.    Even the ski resorts have caved by cranking up the snow making again.  I've never seen that happen.
> 
> The SIA show was last month.  I'll bet the stores orders are way down for delivery next fall.  I'll bet we see a lot of "last years" equipment for sale in the fall.  Seems odd, but I guess the hardgoods strategy is different than the garment industry.



Dead on.. Stores are barely hanging on this year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2016)

https://www.potterbrothers.com/shop/belleayre-flex-ticket-friday-9-4pm/

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2016)

Bellaire In Catskills flex tickets for this Friday March 4$35 I be their with others friends to.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2016)

Just wanted to inform people that I was able to use the JeepSki promotion to get 2 tickets to Killington, thanks guys!

It was a huge pain in the ass though.

First the dealership had no idea how to do it.  So, they then had me call Jeep Customer Service.  I called and they said dealership needed to do it... she took down my info and said she'd take care of it.  I didn't hear back the next day so I called back and didn't have a case # so the guy couldn't find me in their system and told me I was SOL.  I called the dealership and they weren't sure who had talked to Jeep Customer Service to get things done or if anyone had spoken to them.  A day later I get a call from Jeep Customer Service and the woman I talked to originally tells me that she talked to the dealership and things would be taken care of.  Another day goes by, I call the Jeep dealership, they still have no idea.  So, I called back the woman at Jeep Customer Service again and she says that she got it taken care of, the dealership just needs to contact some other division the following day to get me setup.  That was on Monday.  Then yesterday I got my email with the code #'s for my complimentary tickets.

What an ordeal!


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 3, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Just wanted to inform people that I was able to use the JeepSki promotion to get 2 tickets to Killington, thanks guys!
> 
> It was a huge pain in the ass though.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you earned your "free" tickets, enjoy!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Sounds like you earned your "free" tickets, enjoy!



Probably the most effort I've ever put into something that was "*free*".  None of the people at the Jeep dealerships I spoke with (2 different ones) had any idea about this promotion either.  One of the guys said "Oh man, if I had known, I would have done this too" and this is the guy trying to sign me up for the promotion.  Another dealership (who I didn't bother with after my initial call) had the gall to tell me the promotion was over when I knew for a fact it didn't end until the 29th and I was calling on the 26th. :lol:

Hopefully we'll get some nice Spring riding in with the passes.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 3, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Probably the most effort I've ever put into something that was "*free*".  None of the people at the Jeep dealerships I spoke with (2 different ones) had any idea about this promotion either.  One of the guys said "Oh man, if I had known, I would have done this too" and this is the guy trying to sign me up for the promotion.  Another dealership (who I didn't bother with after my initial call) had the gall to tell me the promotion was over when I knew for a fact it didn't end until the 29th and I was calling on the 26th. :lol:
> 
> Hopefully we'll get some nice Spring riding in with the passes.



I tried taking advantage of this last year, but encountered the same problems as you. I decided that it just was not worth the effort. Total pain in the balls.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I tried taking advantage of this last year, but encountered the same problems as you. I decided that it just was not worth the effort. Total pain in the balls.



I almost gave up a couple of times but figured I had dealt with the annoyance thus far, so might as well take it to completion.  I figure it'll get me up to Killington for a nice spring day this season when I may have normally balked at paying for a lift ticket due to weather, snow conditions, etc.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Some good deals today for joining Mountain Sports Club.  Two Platty tix at $30 each, 4 Shawnee tix at $25 each, etc...


  Was really disappointed to find there are no Vermont options.


----------



## frapcap (Mar 9, 2016)

billski said:


> Was really disappointed to find there are no Vermont options.



Got you covered!

http://www.travelzoo.com/hotel-book...gn=us_top20_2016_10_deal:2218241&adid=2218241


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2016)

frapcap said:


> Got you covered!
> 
> http://www.travelzoo.com/hotel-book...gn=us_top20_2016_10_deal:2218241&adid=2218241



Too bad the special pricing deals are for the waterpark and not for skiing.  Their "deal" on skiing is $200/night for room and lift ticket.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Too bad the special pricing deals are for the waterpark and not for skiing.  Their "deal" on skiing is $200/night for room and lift ticket.



Damn straight.  No coverage at all = $129, plus Vermont lodging tax plus $25 "service fee" .  No cover = I'm just looking for lift tickets.  Looks to me like Jay has stopped investing in grooming to focus on the water park.  No cover = when three different reports from very advanced skiers say the trails are "sub optimal",or in plain English, a $hi+ $how.  Scratchy and Icy.  Same skiers report that $teaux skied well.  
love to ski the northernmost areas (Jay, Saddleback, Sugarloaf) either in the glades (not this year) or spring skiing later this month.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2016)

billski said:


> Damn straight.  No coverage at all $129, plus Vermont lodging tax plus $25 "service fee" .  No cover when I'm just looking for lift tickets.  Looks to me like Jay has stopped investing in grooming to focus on the water park.  No cover when three different reports from very advanced skiers says the trails are "sub optimal",or in plain English, a $hi+ $how.



I've never used their water park (and probably won't), so the idea that they would stop grooming to focus on the water park sucks big time.


----------



## 56fish (Mar 10, 2016)

billski said:


> Looks to me like Jay has stopped investing in grooming to focus on the water park.  No cover = when three different reports from very advanced skiers say the trails are "sub optimal",or in plain English, a $hi+ $how.  Scratchy and Icy.



Not sure if grooming or, lack there-of ........  maybe trying to preserve for the weekend/season.  On my way to Beaver Pond area yesterday,_ early_ - Ullr's was nearly un-edgeable.  You fall, you slide.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 10, 2016)

That is interesting news to hear, and very un-Jay Peak like.


----------



## vfly172 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sounds the same as Burke


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2016)

Could it be that Jay Peak's problem is the large increase in skier visits thanks to the new development?  I stopped getting the Judge Pass because every time I went to Jay Peak the on-piste trails were an icy mess.  The wind seems pretty good at blowing snow off of the trails and then you have a lot of skiers scraping everything off.  I know that Jay Peak has great off-piste skiing, but I have never found their on-piste conditions to be worth driving the extra distance for.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2016)

billski said:


> Looks to me like Jay has stopped investing in grooming to focus on the water park.


  Guess my words fail me.  This is my opinion only, not fact. However, the marketing and promotions are all leaning that way.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

Bretton woods:
Time to roll the clocks forward and *roll ba**ck lift ticket prices*. Starting Monday, March 14, Adult (18-64) and Teen (13-17) tickets will be just $45 all day, every day until further notice. Juniors (5-12) will pay just $35, and Senior (65-79) tickets will be $25 Mon-Fri and $45 Sat & Sun. Our youngest schussers 4 & under and intrepid 80+ skiers and riders hit the slopes for free every day


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Bretton woods:
> Time to roll the clocks forward and *roll ba**ck lift ticket prices*. Starting Monday, March 14, Adult (18-64) and Teen (13-17) tickets will be just $45 all day, every day until further notice. Juniors (5-12) will pay just $35, and Senior (65-79) tickets will be $25 Mon-Fri and $45 Sat & Sun. Our youngest schussers 4 & under and intrepid 80+ skiers and riders hit the slopes for free every day



How are conditions at BW?  I've never been, but always hear good things.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> How are conditions at BW?  I've never been, but always hear good things.



They've mad a lot of snow, which is the most important factor right now.  Bretton Woods is always serious about making a late season play, although this year late season is a relative term.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> How are conditions at BW?  I've never been, but always hear good things.


OnTheSnow has a pretty cool set of charts for historical data.
http://www.onthesnow.com/new-hampshire/bretton-woods/historical-snowfall.html?q=base
I've looked at all of VT and some of NH and ME.  In general, everybody is at about 50% of the last few years in terms of base depth and snowfall.  At this point, go north, anywhere north, they are all melting away at a horribly fast rate.

Looks like this will be a short season for them too.


----------



## puckoach (Mar 11, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> How are conditions at BW?  I've never been, but always hear good things.



Sorry to  hi jack, but answering the question posted.

I was at BW Sunday and Monday.   In gun covered spots, coverage and depth was good.  I was pleased with coverage, given the "word" on this season. 

By that I mean many people are coming home to the Hub, giving reports that hi light their disappointment with conditions.

In some cases, because their favorite trail is below par.  Not considering that it has no gun coverage.  

This is  a very difficult year for natural snow.   Would help people still trying to go, and the industry, if reports consider this when posting or discussing conditions.  


While I was there before this weeks warmth and rain, IMHO BW did a great job this season.  I'm hoping to go back again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2016)

http://www.sugarbush.com/event/sain...-and-deals-031616&utm_campaign=news-and-deals

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk
17$ at Sugarbush Mt Ellen for St Patty's day.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 16, 2016)

Waterville is$17 on St. Patty's day.  


.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 27, 2016)

BW Sunday 4/3 tickets are $16.17  with a voucher for early season next year.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 29, 2016)

Cannon: Daily lift tickets are 2-for-$75 (or 1-for-$49) for the remainder of the season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.skiwildcat.com/deals/ April 1 $9

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambo (Apr 1, 2016)

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/special_offers*

Have a 2015-16 lift ticket or season pass from another resort? Bring it to Killington to save 50%*
From Monday April 4, 2016 through the end of the season, save 50% off the ticket window rate on Killington Lift Tickets when you present a 2015-16 season pass or lift ticket from any resort. This offer is valid 7 days a week and Killington and Pico tickets purchased prior to April 1, 2016 are eligible for the offer.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 13, 2016)

Whiteface is $15 for all this Friday if anyone in that area is still buying tickets.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Rambo said:


> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/special_offers*
> 
> Have a 2015-16 lift ticket or season pass from another resort? Bring it to Killington to save 50%*
> From Monday April 4, 2016 through the end of the season, save 50% off the ticket window rate on Killington Lift Tickets when you present a 2015-16 season pass or lift ticket from any resort. This offer is valid 7 days a week and Killington and Pico tickets purchased prior to April 1, 2016 are eligible for the offer.


$29 when you present a ticket or pass from any resort now


----------



## steamboat1 (May 13, 2016)

Squaw Valley

*May Madness at The Spring Skiing Capital™*

*Get a $19 Lift Ticket if you are...*



A friend of a 2015-16 or 2016-17 season passholder
Other resort passholder
_Must show your 2015-16 season pass or 2016-17 season pass at any ticket window to receive discount. 

_
*Ski Free Thru End of May*

*With the 2016-17 Tahoe Super Pass*


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 28, 2016)

16/17 Stowe ski club appreciation days.

http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2016)

New season.  time for a new thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2016)

Already been made Bill. Welcome back from your summer slumber


----------



## dlague (Aug 6, 2016)

billski said:


> New season.  time for a new thread.



Been there done that!


----------

